# Breaking: Van runs into crowd outside N. London Mosque



## MindWars (Jun 18, 2017)

BREAKING! VAN RUNS INTO CROWD outside North London  MOSQUE… fatalities reported


Maybe thier next move will be to ban driving, that will keep them safe.

UPDATE now that it's in MSM






Several injured in London after reports of vehicle ramming pedestrians: police


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 18, 2017)

I do not find an independent report-------did it really happen?


----------



## dcbl (Jun 18, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> I do not find an independent report-------did it really happen?


Came to post, just saw a link from CNN

Just now coming across the wire. 

quote:
A vehicle hit pedestrians in London and there are "a number of casualties being worked on at the scene," according to authorities. 

London's Metropolitan Police said it was called just after midnight Sunday to an incident on Seven Sisters Road. "There has been one person arrested. Inquiries continue. More information will be released when confirmed," police said in a statement.

CNN Link


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 18, 2017)

MindWars said:


> BREAKING! VAN RUNS INTO CROWD outside North London  MOSQUE… fatalities reported
> 
> 
> Maybe thier next move will be to ban driving, that will keep them safe.



That is fucking original. How did you come up with it?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 18, 2017)

No doubt another crazed Amish jihadist


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 18, 2017)

Those Amish really got it in for London.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 18, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> No doubt another crazed Amish jihadist



lassie-----are you suggesting that it was NOT AN ACCIDENT?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 18, 2017)

Is it a counterattack?


----------



## Iceweasel (Jun 18, 2017)

Did he plow down Muslims at the mosque? I heard the building that went up like a Roman candle was filled with Muslims. Maybe it's retaliation.


----------



## Snouter (Jun 18, 2017)

What the fuck is a mosque doing in England?  Or anywhere in the Western World.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 18, 2017)

Finsbury Park: police report casualties after van hits pedestrians in north London

The Metropolitan police are attending the scene of a major incident in the Finsbury Park area of north London with reports of several casualties.

Police said they were called to reports of a vehicle that had collided with pedestrians. One person has been arrested.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 18, 2017)

being reported on FOX , might be 'ramadan' related or just an old English Grandpa whose foot slipped off the brake pedal .   'muslim' mayor says , aw , get used to these kind of things in this diverse city of 'london-istan' !!


----------



## Rocko (Jun 18, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


> Is it a counterattack?



That's what I was thinking as well


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 18, 2017)

Lets not  JUMP  to  islamo-phobic conclusions---patience dear cyber-fellows


----------



## depotoo (Jun 18, 2017)

Vocal Europe @thevocaleurope·28m

*BREAKING | At least 10 people were run over near Finsbury Park in #London. Helicopters & police cars on scene*

*Video at link*


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 18, 2017)

LoneLaugher said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > BREAKING! VAN RUNS INTO CROWD outside North London  MOSQUE… fatalities reported
> ...



As if the US going around bombing and invading is original. Can you imagine a bunch of Muslims sitting around during the invasion of Iraq saying "That is fucking original. How did they come up with that?"


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 18, 2017)

Snouter said:


> What the fuck is a mosque doing in England?  Or anywhere in the Western World.



What the fuck were US troops doing in Iraq and Afghanistan?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 18, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> No doubt another crazed Amish jihadist



Whoa! More original content!


----------



## pismoe (Jun 18, 2017)

Rocko said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Is it a counterattack?
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------  maybe huh , Rocko  !!


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 18, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> I do not find an independent report-------did it really happen?




Man arrested as 'van ploughs into people' at London mosque | Daily Mail Online

It appears legit.  Maybe a Brit running over muslims?...........reverse Terrorism.  The best kind!


----------



## Preacher (Jun 18, 2017)

MindWars said:


> BREAKING! VAN RUNS INTO CROWD outside North London  MOSQUE… fatalities reported
> 
> 
> Maybe thier next move will be to ban driving, that will keep them safe.


Maybe its payback from REAL English folks.....can only hope.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 18, 2017)

No one knows anything at this point but everyone knows everything.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 18, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > What the fuck is a mosque doing in England?  Or anywhere in the Western World.
> ...


------------------------------------------------------  not ENOUGH killing of the enemy and thats for sure Fridgid !!


----------



## Coyote (Jun 18, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I do not find an independent report-------did it really happen?
> ...



Nothing that kills innocent people is good.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 18, 2017)

The guardian said it was in front of UKCG
UCKG HelpCentre - Helping people make a new beginning

The London ambulance service said a “number of resources have been sent to the scene in Seven Sisters Road”.

Images and video posted to Twitter showed police vehicles blocking the street and a cordon in place. More than a dozen emergency vehicles can be seen near the UKCG Help Centre at the junction of Seven Sisters Road and the A503 Tollington Road.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jun 18, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Lets not  JUMP  to  islamo-phobic conclusions---patience dear cyber-fellows


Fuck that. We could have 1,000 posts before facts come in.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 18, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I do not find an independent report-------did it really happen?
> ...


----------------------------------  start of a war perhaps eh ??


----------



## dcbl (Jun 18, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I do not find an independent report-------did it really happen?
> ...





Iceweasel said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Lets not  JUMP  to  islamo-phobic conclusions---patience dear cyber-fellows
> ...


well, thank God the UK has really strict gun control laws - right?


----------



## pismoe (Jun 18, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


----------



## MindWars (Jun 18, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> I do not find an independent report-------did it really happen?



Yes


----------



## MindWars (Jun 18, 2017)

LoneLaugher said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > No doubt another crazed Amish jihadist
> ...



Whoa,  guess that's to dam bad when MSM didn't get it first now shit. What shall we do,  it's in MSM now though.


----------



## dcbl (Jun 18, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Agree with this sentiment, but the world is getting to be a much scarier place...

Best top 3 guessed:

1. Retaliation from rival Muslim group 
2. Retaliation from fed up British
3. Drunk driver


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 18, 2017)

LoneLaugher said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > No doubt another crazed Amish jihadist
> ...



As opposed to yours? Sit down


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 18, 2017)

Coyote said:


> No one knows anything at this point but everyone knows everything.


----------



## MindWars (Jun 18, 2017)

MindWars said:


> BREAKING! VAN RUNS INTO CROWD outside North London  MOSQUE… fatalities reported
> 
> 
> Maybe thier next move will be to ban driving, that will keep them safe.
> ...




Well don't forget people.  we have ANTIFA planning to start some BS on JULY 2nd.... Question is who else will be starting something JULY 2nd.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 18, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> I do not find an independent report-------did it really happen?


Yes. It's on Sky News now. Seems there are probably fatalities as police were seen attempting resuscitation at the scene. They reported it was a white male driving the van and that he he has been arrested.


----------



## MindWars (Jun 18, 2017)

Coyote said:


> No one knows anything at this point but everyone knows everything.




*White van driver ploughs into and hurts at least 10 people outside well-known Finsbury Park Mosque before Muslims finishing evening prayers tackle suspect to ground.................*
*Man arrested as 'van ploughs into people' at London mosque | Daily Mail Online*


*That's to get the radical Muslims going at it so it can start a nice little war over there. Kinda known as false flag attack. *


----------



## pismoe (Jun 18, 2017)

dcbl said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


----------------------------------------------------   yep , those English government elites are pretty smart .   They did their handgun confiscation in 96 or 98 and disarmed their 'subjects' pretty nicely .   Then the elites really went pedal to the metal and imported the problems .


----------



## Rocko (Jun 18, 2017)

I guarantee you librels will be outraged over this one....the others? Not so much


----------



## Tilly (Jun 18, 2017)

The leader of Finsbury Park mosque, Mohammed Kozbar, told The Sun: 'Whoever did this, he did it to hurt people and it's a terrorist attack.

'We call it a terrorist attack as we called it in Manchester, Westminster and London Bridge.'



Read more: Man arrested as 'van ploughs into people' at London mosque | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## dcbl (Jun 18, 2017)

Looking like a federal up Brit 

Seems there is no coming back from the ledge...


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 18, 2017)

dcbl said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Mega original! Stupendous!


----------



## Tilly (Jun 18, 2017)

Finsbury Park Mosque is notorious for once being - to all intents and purposes - an arsenal, and for the very pious Muslim hook hand. They were also renowned for their hate literature and for planning terrorist attacks, including having a hand in (no pun intended) 9/11 and 7/7.

*Abu Hamza verdict: The hate preacher of Finsbury Park who tried to plead he was a friend of the West*
*Rants of hook-handed Abu Hamza inspired the shoebomber, 9/11 plotter and 7/7 attacker, court hears*

*...The Finsbury Park mosque was long known to have served as a clearing house for radical Muslims after Hamza arrived as imam in 1997. His hate-filled rants inspired attendees such as Richard Reid, the failed “shoe bomber”, Zacarias Moussaoui, one of the 9/11 terror plotters, and Mohammed Sidique Khan, one of the four suicide bombers who blew themselves up on public transport in London on July 7, 2005....*


*Abu Hamza verdict: The hate preacher of Finsbury Park who tried to plead he was a friend of the West*


----------



## Tilly (Jun 18, 2017)

Secretary-General, Secretary General of the Muslim Council of Britain, said: “Shocked and outraged to hear a van has intentionally run over worshippers leaving Ramadan night prayers.”

...Police did not confirm claims Muslims were targeted after leaving a mosque following _Tarawih_ prayers performed for the Islamic holy month of Ramadan.

Van hits worshippers outside mosque in Finsbury Park


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 18, 2017)

LoneLaugher said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...




That is fucking original. How did you come up with it?


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 18, 2017)

LoneLaugher said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > BREAKING! VAN RUNS INTO CROWD outside North London  MOSQUE… fatalities reported
> ...




Mega original! Stupendous!


----------



## depotoo (Jun 18, 2017)

Twitter
Here is a good video of the attacker


----------



## Tilly (Jun 18, 2017)

*What we know so far:*


A van ran down pedestrians on Seven Sisters Road in Finsbury Park, North London just before 1am on Monday morning
Photos allegedly of the motor used in the smash show it as a rental van, based in Wales
Met Police confirmed a man had been arrested at the scene following a massive armed response
The van horror took place just outside Finsbury Park Mosque and the Muslim Welfare House as people left after breaking Ramadan fasting
Several people were confirmed to be injured and ambulances were on the scene
Police put up a huge cordon around the area and a Metropolitan Police helicopter was seen circling overhead
It is not yet clear if Scotland Yard are treating the incident as a terror attack
It comes just over two weeks after a rental van was used to mow down pedestrians during the London Bridge attack


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 18, 2017)

LoneLaugher said:


> Whoa! More original content!



You mean like your Trump violence insinuating avatar?   Yeah...."whoa, how original!"


----------



## Kondor3 (Jun 18, 2017)

This is what happens when Muslims commit acts of violence, too often, in a land not their own.

Eventually, the backlash begins.

May God rest the souls of those who perished (if any), and give comfort to their families, and to those who were injured by that supposed right-wing Brit.

Still, given how often the Muzzies have savaged their Euro-neighbors in recent months and years, this had to start, sooner or later.

Not with respect to the victims themselves, but to the Islamic community at-large... in a very real sense, they have brought this upon themselves.

It did not have to come to this, but it was their choice, to maim and kill again and again and again, until somebody or another, on the other side, struck back.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 18, 2017)

Could be a revenge attack. Seems to be what muslims from the area are saying.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 18, 2017)

LoneLaugher said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...


Why are you here?


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 18, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Could be a revenge attack. Seems to be what muslims from the area are saying.




You reap what you sew?


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jun 18, 2017)

London seems to be the location for cowards and dirtbags of all stripes.  Targeting peaceful worshippers outside a Mosque, doesn't take a rocket scientist to deduce that it was a terror attack.

Seems to be a great deal of tension between different groups in London.  Apparently this particular mosque has a particular history, so it may "have been a calculated attack" according to Peter Bergen on CNN.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 18, 2017)

LoneLaugher said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...




Gonna need a bigger van?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 18, 2017)

Anybody got an update on the condition of the vehicle? Real hoping the guy didn't dent his van!


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 18, 2017)

What's the big deal here?

Those Muslims are enjoying their 72 virgins now.....the Brits didn't get Jack shit when they died.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 18, 2017)

Comments from my buds tonight.....lots of text of "munch".

Fucking duh........we'll be seeing in the next several months and years what non-matrix entrenched people have always known multiculturalism is ghey. Get some huge ass bags of popcorn and sit back and watch the shit that gonna emerge from France Germany, The Netherlands and Britain.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 18, 2017)

What? No "good guy with a van" jokes? You suckers are slippin'.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 18, 2017)

Tilly said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > dcbl said:
> ...



What's the problem. You don't mind hearing the same fucking stupid comments every fucking time this happens? Is that because you are a fucking moron?


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 18, 2017)

I'm thinking all hell is going to break lose in London soon.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 18, 2017)

It could be an accident.

It could be simply that which goes around comes around.

The 2nd American Civil War is just kicking off - could it be a world series of civil wars?


----------



## Tilly (Jun 18, 2017)

LoneLaugher said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


You really are a disgraceful POS. I wonder how amusing you'd find Terrorism if you lived with it or if your family were unlucky enough to be caught up in it. LoneLaugher is a very apt name for you, even murder and terrorism are funny to you and I'm another poster putting you on ignore.


----------



## skye (Jun 18, 2017)

blackhawk said:


> I'm thinking all hell is going to break lose in London soon.




And then European globalists can bring in Martial Law.

Order out of chaos.

It's all so clear.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 18, 2017)

LoneLaugher said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




lol.........faggotyassness is ghey........100% certainty you will never be out at a Trump event. Limpwristers like you always end up getting roughed up but non-limpwristers.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 18, 2017)

blackhawk said:


> I'm thinking all hell is going to break lose in London soon.


Yep. Along with all the terrorism we have the commie leftards planning a summer of chaos to bring the gvmnt down. It's like living in the third world.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 18, 2017)

Thinking of changing my username to U'lllose


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 18, 2017)

will the  USA have to accept refugee Anglican Londoners  ??


----------



## pismoe (Jun 18, 2017)

Kondor3 said:


> This is what happens when Muslims commit acts of violence, too often, in a land not their own.
> 
> Eventually, the backlash begins.
> 
> ...


---------------------------------  the muslims and their foreign ways should not be imported to Western lands !!     These problems are all caused by Western governments Kondor .


----------



## depotoo (Jun 18, 2017)

Witness says there were 3 people in the van.  Two got away.


----------



## skye (Jun 18, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> will the  USA have to accept refugee Anglican Londoners  ??




I have no problems with Anglican Londoners.

I have a problem with Islamists.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jun 18, 2017)

Tilly said:


> You really are a disgraceful POS. I wonder how amusing you'd find Terrorism if you lived with it or if your family were unlucky enough to be caught up in it. LoneLaugher is a very apt name for you, even murder and terrorism are funny to you and I'm another poster putting you on ignore.


I beat you to it by years. Neener neener.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 18, 2017)

blackhawk said:


> I'm thinking all hell is going to break lose in London soon.




And the progressives are going to be shocked.........lol. Who the fuck couldn't see this coming unless you have a plate in your head and live deep inside the matrix. We're gonna be seeing shit weve never seen before in our lives and damn if it isn't about time.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 18, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > You really are a disgraceful POS. I wonder how amusing you'd find Terrorism if you lived with it or if your family were unlucky enough to be caught up in it. LoneLaugher is a very apt name for you, even murder and terrorism are funny to you and I'm another poster putting you on ignore.
> ...


The air is already cleaner! Why did I wait so long?


----------



## pismoe (Jun 18, 2017)

shockedcanadian said:


> London seems to be the location for cowards and dirtbags of all stripes.  Targeting peaceful worshippers outside a Mosque, doesn't take a rocket scientist to deduce that it was a terror attack.
> 
> Seems to be a great deal of tension between different groups in London.  Apparently this particular mosque has a particular history, so it may "have been a calculated attack" according to Peter Bergen on CNN.


-------------------------------------  worshipper outside of a mosque should not be outside of a mosque in England or any Western land SCanadian .


----------



## depotoo (Jun 18, 2017)

Just reported it did not take place in front of the mosque, according to the Muslim Council but close to the Muslim welfare center.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 18, 2017)

Rocko said:


> I guarantee you librels will be outraged over this one....the others? Not so much



Or...vice versa right?


----------



## Iceweasel (Jun 18, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Less jackal poop to step around, huh?


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 18, 2017)

skye said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > will the  USA have to accept refugee Anglican Londoners  ??
> ...


\\

yeah-----my paternal  grandma  grew up a tea slurping Londoner-----my mom hated her guts


----------



## Coyote (Jun 18, 2017)

pismoe said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > London seems to be the location for cowards and dirtbags of all stripes.  Targeting peaceful worshippers outside a Mosque, doesn't take a rocket scientist to deduce that it was a terror attack.
> ...



I would think that people of faith should be free to be outside their houses of worship with out fear of attack.  In fact, people should be free anywhere, without worrying about attacks.  London has had more than it's share lately


----------



## Coyote (Jun 18, 2017)

pismoe said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > London seems to be the location for cowards and dirtbags of all stripes.  Targeting peaceful worshippers outside a Mosque, doesn't take a rocket scientist to deduce that it was a terror attack.
> ...



I would think that people of faith should be free to be outside their houses of worship with out fear of attack.  In fact, people should be free anywhere, without worrying about attacks.  London has had more than it's share lately


----------



## pismoe (Jun 18, 2017)

HenryBHough said:


> It could be an accident.
> 
> It could be simply that which goes around comes around.
> 
> The 2nd American Civil War is just kicking off - could it be a world series of civil wars?


----------------------------------------------------   and on whose side  [do you think]  will the governments align with  Henry ??


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jun 18, 2017)

*White* van driver......

The irony is dripping


----------



## skye (Jun 18, 2017)

Coyote said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...





 That's what happens when you bring Islamic cultures to Western Europe.

Chaos.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 18, 2017)

skye said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > will the  USA have to accept refugee Anglican Londoners  ??
> ...




Skye.....notice something in here lately? These progressive bozo's have always thought that by labeling somebody a "right winger", they get in line with the PC crowd. But not anymore.......................and Im laughing. Been looking for this moment for many years now probably much like you. Trumps election was far more than some quirky anomaly.........theres tens of millions of pissed off people out there done with these Disney people. And we know who's not winning!


----------



## Coyote (Jun 18, 2017)

Kondor3 said:


> This is what happens when Muslims commit acts of violence, too often, in a land not their own.
> 
> Eventually, the backlash begins.
> 
> ...



Interesting.  They brought this on themselves.  Isn't that what people accused the west of - that their actions in the mideast brought these terror attacks on them?

You can't say on the one hand - god rest their souls and then on the other - they brought it on themselves.  These are just ordinary people living ordinary lives who had nothing to do with what terrorists took upon themselves to do.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 18, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> Anybody got an update on the condition of the vehicle? Real hoping the guy didn't dent his van!



Fuck you.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 18, 2017)

Skye.....if you are ever out to New York, look me up and you come with me and my son to the local outdoor range and blow some shit up all day!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 18, 2017)

They get a dose of their own medicine?

Forgive me for not giving a fuck


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 18, 2017)

Sky news is reporting that a man with a knife exited the van and started stabbing people.

Originally the San Bernardino gunmen were described as white too.

Is this a muzz on muzz attack?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 18, 2017)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> What's the big deal here?
> 
> Those Muslims are enjoying their 72 virgins now.....the Brits didn't get Jack shit when they died.



They deserved to die?


----------



## skye (Jun 18, 2017)

LordBrownTrout said:


> *White* van driver......
> 
> The irony is dripping



no no  Lord     nooooooooooooo    white van driver in a white van


i say no no nooooooooooooooooooooooooo lol


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 18, 2017)

Coyote said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody got an update on the condition of the vehicle? Real hoping the guy didn't dent his van!
> ...




Oh Gawd!!

Its time to exit your bubble s0n!!


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 18, 2017)

Coyote said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...


London has passed it's tipping point.  It is now more muzz than Brit.  It shows.


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 18, 2017)

Snouter said:


> What the fuck is a mosque doing in England?  Or anywhere in the Western World.




This will likely be the most astute comment coming out of this thread.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 18, 2017)

It's interesting really. 

Muslims do this and this is evidence that we need to kick Muslims out of the country. White people do it and it's evidence that Muslims deserve. 

They hate Muslims because they drive vans at people. They like white people because they drive vans at Muslims.


----------



## MindWars (Jun 18, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Could be a revenge attack. Seems to be what muslims from the area are saying.



That's why I mentioned above watch and see, the radicals will start something over this which kicks off another little civil war shall we say.  The natural borns are beginning to fight back and they won't like it. 

When this bs begins in the US the same things will happen but worse. 

Before all of this started this is exactly why Clinton, Giffords, Obama were all working on stripping the guns away from America.  They knew what was coming and this is it. 

Open borders, they knew the immigrant thing was going to take place  they are part of the NWO which wants a ONE WORLD ORDER dominance and  we are " almost" the last Country standing who still own guns.   

and I said " almost"  because obviously we have Russia etc.   But most of the Countries falling are not allowed to have weapons.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 18, 2017)

One person from van with knife stabbed one person


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 18, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> Anybody got an update on the condition of the vehicle? Real hoping the guy didn't dent his van!




It was a rental and he got the optional insurance policy so it is all good?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 18, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



How does it show when it sounds like you've never even been there.


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 18, 2017)

Coyote said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody got an update on the condition of the vehicle? Real hoping the guy didn't dent his van!
> ...



Did he dent your sensibilities, cupcake? LOL


----------



## pismoe (Jun 18, 2017)

Coyote said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > What's the big deal here?
> ...


----------------------------------------------------   they probably should have stayed where they belonged Coyote !!


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 18, 2017)

depotoo said:


> One person from van with knife stabbed one person




well............its' a start.






Seriously,  glad it was not young Children blown to pieces with a nail bomb this time.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 18, 2017)

So you have some kind of attack - nothing is confirmed about who did it, least of all any motive.  Police are saying there are a number of casualties.  

The people were just ordinary Londoners going about their daily lives not expecting some asshole was going to run them down and folks are celebrating it.

There are no words.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 18, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody got an update on the condition of the vehicle? Real hoping the guy didn't dent his van!
> ...





* WINNING *


----------



## depotoo (Jun 18, 2017)

That center is across the street from where the guardian had originally reported it occurred, the UKCG center.  They are both opposite side of the station there from the mosque.





depotoo said:


> Just reported it did not take place in front of the mosque, according to the Muslim Council but close to the Muslim welfare center.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 18, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


Never saw her express this outrage when it was WHITE PEOPLE getting mowed down.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 18, 2017)

depotoo said:


> One person from van with knife stabbed one person


Sounding like quite the copycat attack. Vans and knives.
Wonder if Mayor Khan will still be happy with kumbayas, let's move on, and it's all part and parcel of living in a city?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 18, 2017)

"fighting back" = killing more innocent people?  Where's the sanity in that?


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 18, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> It's interesting really.
> 
> Muslims do this and this is evidence that we need to kick Muslims out of the country. White people do it and it's evidence that Muslims deserve.
> 
> They hate Muslims because they drive vans at people. They like white people because they drive vans at Muslims.




They should get a stern warning and like some probation thingy for a few months.


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 18, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



The Left is saturated with bigotry and hypocrisy.


----------



## MindWars (Jun 18, 2017)

shockedcanadian said:


> London seems to be the location for cowards and dirtbags of all stripes.  Targeting peaceful worshippers outside a Mosque, doesn't take a rocket scientist to deduce that it was a terror attack.
> 
> Seems to be a great deal of tension between different groups in London.  Apparently this particular mosque has a particular history, so it may "have been a calculated attack" according to Peter Bergen on CNN.



this guy lives over there   and does reports constantly on their status as a country in general

Tommy Robinson  (@TRobinsonNewEra) | Twitter


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 18, 2017)

Maybe it was the floor mats?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 18, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I have said the same thing about every terrorist attack.  What have you said?

At this point - we don't know who was mowed down - guy drove into a crowd of people.  There is no motive known.  I don't think the identify of the person arrested or those killed or injured has been released. You just assuming none were white?


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 18, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...




PITTSBURGH before Paris Brahj!!!



paris


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 18, 2017)

dang...........real tough to spot the bleeding heart bubble dwellers on this thread, heh?

They are finally having to wake up and smell the maple nut crunch. Get used to it s0ns..........the fairy tale shit is over.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 18, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...


You want to know what I hope?

I HOPE the driver is a relative of one of the previous victims of the previous terrorist attacks. 

Play ball motherfucker


----------



## Coyote (Jun 18, 2017)

I'll leave you all to your celebrations.


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 18, 2017)

I don't know yet who did this but in 2004 I said there would be blood in the streets if our leaders didn't stop Islam from contaminating our free societies.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 18, 2017)

Coyote said:


> I'll leave you all to your celebrations.


Good bye


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 18, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > It's interesting really.
> ...



So, you don't seem to have a problem with this attack happening?


----------



## Tilly (Jun 18, 2017)

If it turns out to be a revenge attack, I predict rioting Muslims. Gone will be all the usual nonsense that occurs after Muslim terrorists blow us to pieces and murder our children.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 18, 2017)

Any word on the van yet?


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 18, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...





I think it is bad.

Bad for society

Yourself?


----------



## MindWars (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Brynmr (Jun 18, 2017)

Coyote said:


> I'll leave you all to your celebrations.



I advocate burning every single mosque on free soil, to the ground. I do not advocate violence against peaceful Moslems.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 18, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


I await with baited breath all the excuses the left will dream up for this perp. Or not


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 18, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


If it is a revenge attack I don't. How long will you let YOUR family be the pin cushion before YOU act.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 18, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Twitter
> Here is a good video of the attacker


Nevermind the "attacker," the place looks like Egypt, not jolly old England! What the hell happened to the land of my ancestors?


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 18, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> Any word on the van yet?




The body shop can take it Tuesday.


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 18, 2017)

If a non Moslem did this then watch the outrage from Moslems.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 18, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Twitter
> ...


It has become a third world crap hole.


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 18, 2017)

Coyote said:


> "fighting back" = killing more innocent people?  Where's the sanity in that?



Moslems aren't innocent.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 18, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> If a non Moslem did this then watch the outrage from Moslems.


Who cares? They're like the left, they bitch & whine about everything anyways.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 18, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...



Of course it's bad. It's bad when Muslims attack people, it's bad when far rightists attack people, it's bad when the govt goes and attacks people.

When people attack others, people get angry and want revenge. The problem here is that people aren't looking at the root cause of this problem, which is pretty clear, messing around in Muslim countries for profit, and not giving a fucking damn about the lives of the people. 

Most terrorist groups exist for this reason, because govts, whether their own or an outside govt, has gone in and caused problems, and these people are fighting back.


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 18, 2017)

For Moslems, terrorism isn't terrorism unless it's directed at Moslems.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 18, 2017)

Seem to be a lot of disgraceful pieces of shit amused by terrorism here.


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 18, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > If a non Moslem did this then watch the outrage from Moslems.
> ...



My point was, Moslems never get outraged when it's Moslems doing the terrorism against free (aka non Moslem aka infidel) people


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 18, 2017)

Watching live coverage and they're screaming "WHITE TERRORIST" at the interviewer.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 18, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > If a non Moslem did this then watch the outrage from Moslems.
> ...


Well, their outrage will undoubtedly manifest as blowing us up, mowing us down, and cutting our throats.


----------



## MindWars (Jun 18, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> For Moslems, terrorism isn't terrorism unless it's directed at Moslems.



Well the sad part is there are good Muslims who want no part of terrorisim, the problem is the " Radical Muslims" who are dragging the good Muslims right down with them because as soon as ppl hear the world Muslim they are  all tied to it.  

Kind of like the LGBT wants no part of the perverts because if they accept them into it, then that makes all gays look like they're child molesters.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 18, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Seem to be a lot of disgraceful pieces of shit amused by terrorism here.


Fuck off with your bullshit. I defy you to show me a post, any post, of you being this outraged after a Muslim Attack


----------



## MindWars (Jun 18, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Watching live coverage and they're screaming "WHITE TERRORIST" at the interviewer.



Oh you are so full of shit.  I've got a live video posted they aren't saying shit.  lol


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 18, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Seem to be a lot of disgraceful pieces of shit amused by terrorism here.



Your hypocrisy stinks far more than shit.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 18, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Watching live coverage and they're screaming "WHITE TERRORIST" at the interviewer.


Hundreds of them have now gathered. I suspect something will kick off.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 18, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...


I'm sorry Tilly, I can't be bothered to care. An eye for an eye


----------



## MindWars (Jun 18, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Whose your live video from Gramps?


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 18, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> It's bad when Muslims attack people, it's bad when far rightists attack people



But Leftist mobs ok with you?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 18, 2017)

MindWars said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Watching live coverage and they're screaming "WHITE TERRORIST" at the interviewer.
> ...


There is more than one camera on scene ya stupid fuck


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 18, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Watching live coverage and they're screaming "WHITE TERRORIST" at the interviewer.
> ...


I'm watching a police line. It looks like one bearded cop is wearing a do-rag instead of a hat.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 18, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...




I could see why anyone who feels they have been taken advantage of would want to retaliate.  

I have grown to be more isolationist as our nation building adventures seem to have backfired at great cost and we have plenty of our own problems.


However, there seems to be some muslims with the belief that the kufar / infadels must convert or die.
Treatment of women and homosexuals.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 18, 2017)

MindWars said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Sky News


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Jun 18, 2017)

every time I see these tragic events, I wonder who would of gotten the blame if they had occurred between 2001 and 2008.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 18, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Seem to be a lot of disgraceful pieces of shit amused by terrorism here.
> ...



Fuck off yourself.

My outrage, as you put it - is over the reactions.  I've said the same thing I've always said when there is a terrorist attack.

On the other hand, this is the first thread on a POSSIBLE terrorist attack (we don't know that, we don't know the motive, we don't know the identity of the person who did it but everyone is jumping to conclusions - could have been a drunk driver) - *but here you are CELEBRATING* because it killed Muslims or might have at least included some the  number of casualties and are even more gleeful that it might be a "revenge attack".  Seriously dude. That is sick.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 18, 2017)

Rexx Taylor said:


> every time I see these tragic events, I wonder who would of gotten the blame if they had occurred between 2001 and 2008.




Global Warming?

Russians?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 18, 2017)

Rexx Taylor said:


> every time I see these tragic events, I wonder who would of gotten the blame if they had occurred between 2001 and 2008.


Boooooooooosh


----------



## skye (Jun 18, 2017)

Rexx Taylor said:


> every time I see these tragic events, I wonder who would of gotten the blame if they had occurred between 2001 and 2008.




ok....let's  go and take the medicine now Rexx ...yes???


----------



## MindWars (Jun 18, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Watching live coverage and they're screaming "WHITE TERRORIST" at the interviewer.
> ...



I think the US is next, and they will wait until three guesses 4th of July the day of America's Independence what a day to strike, everybody will be out and about.  If something went off it would take a few minutes before ppl realized it wasn't the fireworks but a b------b or something.  

Just guess though.  could be way after or hell JULY 2nd when ANTIFA gets up and going again we k now those morons are planning a nice trouble party.


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 18, 2017)

MindWars said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > For Moslems, terrorism isn't terrorism unless it's directed at Moslems.
> ...



A good Moslem is one following the teachings of Muhammad and fighting in Allah's Cause. Allah's Cause is the domination of the world of the unbelievers.  A bad Moslem is an apostate.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 18, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


I am not celebrating. I am thankful someone has had enough and is giving what they are receiving apparently.

And your outrage is FAKE AS FUCK.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 18, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...





I know when I heard the Flight 93 story I was sickened to my core.  How dare those bastards fight back against the Al Qadea muslim terrorists.

They should have all sung John Lennon's "Imagine" and tried to hug it out of the islamic terrorists.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jun 18, 2017)

I can't believe some of you would actually celebrate and show support for the killing of innocent people.  Quite frankly, I don't want any of these crazy, cowardly SOB's in society, I care little for their motives or ideology.  Find them all and serve them the appropriate justice.  This isn't the world we want to live, and it shouldn't be accepted by anyone.

Two wrongs don't make a right.  If this is in fact a terror attack, we should all show humanity and have sympathy for any of the victims.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 18, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Oh.  I see. You aren't "celebrating".  You're just justifying the killing of innocent people.  Got it.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 18, 2017)

shockedcanadian said:


> I can't believe some of you would actually celebrate the killing of innocent people.  Quite frankly, I don't want any of these crazy, cowardly SOB's in society, I care little for their motives or ideology.  Find them all and serve them the appropriate justice.  This isn't the world we want to live, and it shouldn't be accepted by anyone.
> 
> Two wrongs don't make a right.  If this is in fact a terror attack, we should all show humanity and have sympathy for any of the victims.


Sorry bro. That time has come and gone.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 18, 2017)

This mosque has a long history of being a base for radicals.   It's even been closed a couple of times.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 18, 2017)

shockedcanadian said:


> I can't believe some of you would actually celebrate and show support for the killing of innocent people.  Quite frankly, I don't want any of these crazy, cowardly SOB's in society, I care little for their motives or ideology.  Find them all and serve them the appropriate justice.  This isn't the world we want to live, and it shouldn't be accepted by anyone.
> 
> Two wrongs don't make a right.  If this is in fact a terror attack, we should all show humanity and have sympathy for any of the victims.


Muslims aren't innocent.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 18, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


I am to a degree. Shameful as it is I am GLAD to see someone fight back.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Jun 18, 2017)

skye said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > every time I see these tragic events, I wonder who would of gotten the blame if they had occurred between 2001 and 2008.
> ...


has anyone noticed how no reporter on any of the leftist networks bring up Obama and how he cut ISIS Loose a few years ago when they bring up these terror attacks? but when they do, they try to find a way to blame it on Trump,,,right?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 18, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



I have no problem with killing terrorists.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 18, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


I thought you were leaving? I thought white outrage was too much for you?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 18, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > It's bad when Muslims attack people, it's bad when far rightists attack people
> ...



No, they're not okay with me.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 18, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


---------------------------------   innocent muslims should probably be where they belong Coyote !!


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 18, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...



And watch the Left claim it was justified in the face of Islamophobia. 

But the facts aren't in yet. May be Moslem on Moslem.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 18, 2017)

Is that a mob forming?


----------



## MindWars (Jun 18, 2017)

I think this is going to start some real trouble now. Gawd everybody is being pitted against each other so bad .  We've had Muslims in America already fk man and none of this was such an issue before. 

The bs Obama and Clinton created is beyond any words ,  crime against humanity .   

the Media was used to indoctrinate and brainwash people until we've reached the point we are at now.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 18, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



So, if you're okay with killing terrorists, how about the killing of US troops who are invading a country, or occupying a country?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 18, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...



Nope.  Why give you the satisfaction while I can sit here eat popcorn, and watch you extol the virtues of killing innocent people?

Is it even better if kids get killed?


----------



## MindWars (Jun 18, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...



yeah, like how many even know that bitch Clinton was in the Muslim Brotherhood,  well sisterhood which is " RADICAL" ....   those Gov. fks man those pricks need bitch slapped.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 18, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...



That's war and troops get killed in war.

I don't support wars of choice however.


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 18, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



But I've never heard you express outrage over Islamic terrorism against non Moslems.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 18, 2017)

When we bombed Afghanistan after 9/11 hundreds of people not connected to 9/11 likely died. 

This is no different imo. The government isn't protecting the people over there so what are they to do?


----------



## Tilly (Jun 18, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Seem to be a lot of disgraceful pieces of shit amused by terrorism here.
> ...





Coyote said:


> Seem to be a lot of disgraceful pieces of shit amused by terrorism here.


And you talk about how much you love chocolate on a thread about Isis dissolving people in acid, and DO NOTHING but make excuses for Muslim terrorists when they kill and maim innocent men, women and children.
I've only ever seen you say that something ' breaks your heart' once -
was it for the 8 yr old girl and the other children blown up in Manchester? No.
Was it for the people mown down and having their throats slashed in London?
No.
You said your heart broke for the families of Muslim extrmists!!!
YOU are the biggest hypocrite on this board bar none and your crap on this thread is just astonishing in light of all your previous behaviour.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 18, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



I see VERY few actually claim that it's EVER justified.  

You seem to be one of those.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Jun 18, 2017)

why do I get the feeling that all next week.....CNN/PMS-NBC will create stories on how Trump is responsible for tonights/last night terror attack


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 18, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I am to a degree. Shameful as it is I am GLAD to see someone fight back.



The alternative is to do nothing except live as cowards and victims in your own land.

Just deport all Muslims and be done with it.


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 18, 2017)

MindWars said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



The Islamic doctrine is itself radical. Islam is radical. There is no peaceful or moderate Islam.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 18, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...



 Then I doubt you've read my posts.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 18, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...





100% correct........and now people have said fuck this and are going to be taking things into their own hands. Fucking duh......only bubble dwellers didn't see this coming.

Multiculturalism is ghey


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 18, 2017)

Rexx Taylor said:


> why do I get the feeling that all next week.....CNN/PMS-NBC will create stories on how Trump is responsible for tonights/last night terror attack




Because they said he was responsible for Kathy Griffin - by extension..


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 18, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


Yet they were absent from your list yet they're the greatest offenders.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Jun 18, 2017)

give it a few days, the Governor of Virginia will speak about this tragedy and how 93 Million Americans are getting hit by vehicles a day,,,so we also share the same dilemma


----------



## pismoe (Jun 18, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------its ok with me , that is of course my reasoning for the USA killing ALL enemies with extreme prejudice  Fridgid .     [no Quarter]


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 18, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Watching live coverage and they're screaming "WHITE TERRORIST" at the interviewer.




Progressive response will be, "Cant we just all get along now?"


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 18, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


I spent the day with my grandson and you ask me that on father's day?

Be happy your pathetic ass wasn't under the tread of a Muslims tire. Course we all know if it was one of yours you'd take it lying down.


----------



## MindWars (Jun 18, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...



This lady is Muslim and I really like her this is just one of her many videos.-------------  They are also the makers of " Obsession" radical Islam


----------



## Coyote (Jun 18, 2017)

It amazes me what people are outraged over.  And the utter LACK of ANY sort of discomfort with people on this thread JUSTIFYING and even CELEBRATING killing innocent people.  That is really a new low.  Can't find that in any of the other threads on terrorist incidents.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 18, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Watching live coverage and they're screaming "WHITE TERRORIST" at the interviewer.
> ...


Not if it's retaliation.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Jun 18, 2017)

Tomorrow on ABC News,,,,,,Our top story tonight,,,,,according to some of our unreliable sources, last nights terror attack in London was enticed by a devoted follower of Sarah Palin.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 18, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



True, it was a low blow.  But what if a kid was among the casualties?


----------



## Kondor3 (Jun 18, 2017)

pismoe said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > This is what happens when Muslims commit acts of violence, too often, in a land not their own.
> ...


No, the problems are caused by Islam.

By its dogma, its scripture, its founder, and its philosophical writings - all of which blend into a Warrior Religion which promises Paradise for those who die advancing it.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 18, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Then I will feel horrible. I live and die with my own mistakes.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 18, 2017)

Coyote said:


> It amazes me what people are outraged over.  And the utter LACK of ANY sort of discomfort with people on this thread JUSTIFYING and even CELEBRATING killing innocent people.  That is really a new low.  Can't find that in any of the other threads on terrorist incidents.


We are reacting to the lack of outrage by people like you when Innocent "infidels" are brutally murdered by these Turd World barbarians.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 18, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > It amazes me what people are outraged over.  And the utter LACK of ANY sort of discomfort with people on this thread JUSTIFYING and even CELEBRATING killing innocent people.  That is really a new low.  Can't find that in any of the other threads on terrorist incidents.
> ...



You confuse lack of outrage with unwillingness to jump on the All-Muslims-are-Evil bandwagon.

Now keep on celebrating the killing of innocent people.


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 18, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Of course I'm not one of those. And I see Liberals make excuses for Moslems all the time.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jun 18, 2017)

Coyote said:


> ...Interesting.  They brought this on themselves....


Yes, isn't it?



> ...Isn't that what people accused the west of - that their actions in the mideast brought these terror attacks on them?...


Islam has been at-war with the rest of the world for 1400 years.



> ...You can't say on the one hand - god rest their souls and then on the other - they brought it on themselves...


Sure I can... just did... I feel bad for them and their families... and that they belong to an alien cult that has been killing Westerners in their own environs.



> ...These are just ordinary people living ordinary lives who had nothing to do with what terrorists took upon themselves to do.


They share the same Warrior Cult... the so-called "home grown" branch of Islamic Terror stems from their communities... Guilt by Association.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 18, 2017)

Snouter said:


> What the fuck is a mosque doing in England?  Or anywhere in the Western World.



It's that whole freedom of religion thing that fascists like you don't understand.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 18, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...



I've never seen anyone make excuses for Islamic terrorists other than a handful who try to claim it's justified by western actions in the Middle East.  If you can find an example of a liberal making excuses for terrorists - post it.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 18, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...



I've never seen anyone make excuses for Islamic terrorists other than a handful who try to claim it's justified by western actions in the Middle East.  If you can find an example of a liberal making excuses for terrorists - post it.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 18, 2017)

The Guardian’s crime correspondent *Vikram Dodd* writes:

_Counter-terrorism police are investigating a major incident in the Finsbury Park area of north London after a van hit pedestrians leaving a number of casualties. The Guardian understand that counter terrorism officers have joined regular police looking at the incident which is in its early stages. Officers are investigating whether the collision was accidental or deliberate and it is understood that armed officers have been deployed as a precaution._


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 18, 2017)

Coyote said:


> It amazes me what people are outraged over.



It amazes us what alt Left idiots like you AREN'T outraged over.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 18, 2017)

Coyote said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



So it's okay if a govt says "Let's go kill some people" because it's war, but it's not okay to fight back to that war if it's not with government troops?

I mean, from a country where having arms to fight against a tyrannical govt is encouraged, to then turn around and say people taking up arms to fight that very same tyrannical govt and its allied governments, is a little hypocritical, don't you think?


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Jun 18, 2017)

what happened in London probably happens time to time in season when the eldery {over 95} drivers from the northeast are driving the busy roads of Florida {that why I never walk here !!!  just drive}


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 18, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



ANYONE who has ever used the term 'Islamophobia' has made excuses. I'm pretty certain this includes you.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Jun 18, 2017)

when they built the giant 300 sq foot obama library,,i wonder if it will be able to take a head on collision from an angry driver.


----------



## dcbl (Jun 18, 2017)

blackhawk said:


> I'm thinking all hell is going to break lose in London soon.


Really?

Were you planning a va-cay to Eurostan before today's incident?


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Jun 18, 2017)

dcbl said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking all hell is going to break lose in London soon.
> ...


I predict than an angry Godzilla and Rodan will take their never ending fight to London in August.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 18, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Targeting civilians is never ok in my book.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Jun 18, 2017)

i pray that Micheal Moore never gets into a crowd of about 3000 people in london and rips a mega japanese food fart,,,,,they wont have enough EMT's.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 18, 2017)

Rexx Taylor said:


> when they built the giant 300 sq foot obama library,,i wonder if it will be able to take a head on collision from an angry driver.




craps game in the basement

dog fights out back


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 18, 2017)

If this is a non Moslem attack against this mosque then this is an indication that people are fed up to the point of violence with MOSLEM terrorism. As long as our leadership refuses to do their job and protect our people then we will see more and more of this.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 18, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...


Thank you and very true
     It's not "radical Islam". This is ordinary, everyday, in black print on white pages, Islam carried to it's most radical extent
      All read it but only a very few take it literally
That very few are killing lots of people, does not matter how low the percentage is.
 By the way,   no one has killed proclaiming "United  Methodist Church Forever" .
You dopes who defend are blind as to what is right in front of you.That "just a very few " would very much like to convert you by the means necessary .  Don't think the Methodists have that calling card .
Staying alive is an  American value


----------



## MindWars (Jun 18, 2017)

This guy is saying what went on :

Kim Dotcom on Twitter


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 18, 2017)

Coyote said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



No, neither is it for me. 

But you can see here on this forum that people are massively hypocritical. They hate Muslims for doing this that and the other, but they'll defend their own govt and white people from doing the same thing.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 18, 2017)

Coyote said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



But here's the philosophical question.

If people have the vote, and they vote for a government, which then takes them to war, how much of a civilian are they?


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 18, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...




Do you pull for both teams at a sporting event?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 18, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



They are still civilians - you can't parse it like that imo.  People vote in governments on a variety of issues.  Civilians are still non-combatents.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 18, 2017)

carl @TKMarx·50m

*I don't know if it matters, but I live near there & that is not outside or near the Mosque. Approximately: *


Google Mapsgoogle.com






AssedBaig @AssedBaig

Replying to @TKMarx
yep mcb have just confirmed. They're saying it's near the mosque not outside10:36 PM · Jun 18, 2017

carl @TKMarx·32m

Replying to @AssedBaig
*Even 'near' is stretching the truth. Will be in Corbyn's Islington North constituency. Will be interesting to see what he says.*


----------



## Tilly (Jun 18, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> If this is a non Moslem attack against this mosque then this is an indication that people are fed up to the point of violence with MOSLEM terrorism. As long as our leadership refuses to do their job and protect our people then we will see more and more of this.


I think things began to change when the filth targeted children and young girls. Well, for normal people, that was one horrendous step too far. 
But not for everyone, as this board illustrated.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 18, 2017)

dcbl said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking all hell is going to break lose in London soon.
> ...


Did anything in my post suggest or imply I was?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 18, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



So, are you telling me this is a fucking team sport? No, I'm not going to take sides on this one. I'm taking the side of what is right, what is correct. I don't believe govts should be going around invading for pleasure.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 18, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



That I agree with.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 18, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...




Understood.  I was trying to address why people may not be very objective and fair in such matters.

Examples of when govts went around invading for pleasure?


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 18, 2017)

Police say "this is a major event"  uh..........no.  Manchester/Paris/Nice were major events.

This is a pin prick.  A 0.01%er........no more.


----------



## Snouter (Jun 18, 2017)

So unbelievable the amount of Darkies in London.  Scary.  The invasion will hit a few ripples here and there.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 18, 2017)

depotoo said:


> carl @TKMarx·50m
> 
> *I don't know if it matters, but I live near there & that is not outside or near the Mosque. Approximately: *
> 
> ...



Well, it appears they targeted people leaving a mosque.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 18, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Examples of when govts went around invading for pleasure?




It is obvious the loon is hung up on Iraq.  Iraq invaded Kuwait.  7 months of UN negotiations failed so 25 countries forced Saddam Insane out.  

In 2001..2002....2003 Hussein refused to comply with UN sanctions.  6 months warnings........he got hit again by many UN approved countries.  Crazy man wants to think it was an attack for pleasure.  FALSE as usual.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 18, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...



Iraq. I wasn't meaning literally invading for pleasure, I was meaning when govts invade for no reason other than because they feel like it, like Iraq 2003.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 18, 2017)

depotoo said:


> carl @TKMarx·50m
> 
> *I don't know if it matters, but I live near there & that is not outside or near the Mosque. Approximately: *
> 
> ...


Yes it didn't happen at the Finsbury Park mosque.

The white van hit people outside the Muslim Welfare House on Seven Sisters Road. Two witnesses reported seeing three people leave the van.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 18, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > What the fuck is a mosque doing in England?  Or anywhere in the Western World.
> ...


---------------------------------------------------  shouldn't be in the Western world .          What is the GAIN for Westerners  from a savage religion Bro ??


----------



## Tilly (Jun 18, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Twitter
> Here is a good video of the attacker


Doesn't look very 'white' to me. Maybe another 'hispanic'


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 18, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...




See post #236


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 18, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...




invading for pleasure

govts invade for no reason other than because they feel like it

huh?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 18, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...



Post 236 is on ignore, and it's hard to see why, the guy is just an insulter. 

If YOU have a point to make, make it, I'm not even going to read what that guy wrote.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 18, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...



Well, for example, Vietnam invaded Cambodia because the Khmer Rouge (being supported by the US govt) was Genocidal. There are certain cases where invasions are done for the right and correct reasons, then there are invasions which are done for the wrong reasons, and Iraq definitely fits into that category.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 18, 2017)

Lol. I knew it wouldn't take them long to try to capitalise, but this is fast.
What happened to kumbayas and moving on and get used to it?

*Muslim Council of Britain: perpetrator was 'motivated by Islamophobia'*
A statement from the Muslim Council of Britain has condemned the incident, noting it is “widely being described as a terror attack”. The statement said witness accounts described the van “intentionally ploughed into a group of worshippers who were already tending to someone who had been taken ill”. Harun Khan, secretary general of the Muslim Council of Britain said: 

During the night, ordinary British citizens were set upon while they were going about their lives, completing their night worship. My prayers are with the victims and their families. It appears from eye witness accounts that the perpetrator was motivated by Islamophobia.

Over the past weeks and months, Muslims have endured many incidents of Islamophobia, and this is the most violent manifestation to date.
Given we are approaching the end of the month of Ramadan and the celebration of Eid with many Muslims going to local mosques, we expect the authorities to increase security outside mosques as a matter of urgency.
Muslim communities have been calling for increased action to tackle the growth in hate crime for many years and transformative action must now be taken to tackle not only this incident but the hugely worrying growth in Islamophobia.
Many will feel terrorised, no doubt be angry and saddened by what has taken place tonight. We urge calm as the investigation establishes the full facts, and in these last days of Ramadan, pray for those affected and for justice.”

Police are yet to say whether the event in Finsbury Park constitutes a terrorist attack.

Finsbury Park: casualties as van crashes into pedestrians near London mosque – live updates


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 18, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...




Let me know when you make up your mind:


"govts should be going around invading for pleasure"

"govts invade for no reason other than because they feel like it"

"there are invasions which are done for the wrong reasons"

So Iraq in 1991 was bad?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 18, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...



Iraq invading Kuwait in 1991 was bad. I'm not sure what you have a problem with here. I don't think govts should invade just because they feel like it. In most cases there should be a regional willingness to solve a problem that is worthy of regime change or invasion. For example Senegal invading Gambia because the president wouldn't adhere to the election results, and then putting in place the legitimate president, at the request of the legitimate president is worthy of such a thing and I don't believe was opposed by anyway. 

Iraq 2003 was opposed by most US allies, plus many Middle Eastern countries.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jun 18, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> No doubt another crazed Amish jihadist



Actually, this looks like a terrorist act against Muslims instead of terrorism perpetrated by Muslims.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 18, 2017)

BuckToothMoron said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > No doubt another crazed Amish jihadist
> ...



Hence the reason why many on the right have now gone to bed, because they're not outraged at all, so no point in staying up.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 18, 2017)

May he RIP.

*One man confirmed to have died, eight people injured*
Police have confirmed that one man was pronounced dead at the scene and eight were injured. The Metropolitan Police put out a statement confirming that counter-terrorism police were investigating and that the area had been designated as a crime scene.

The injured have been taken to three separate hospitals; two people were treated at the scene for minor injuries.

At this stage there are no reports of any persons having suffered any knife injuries. The driver of the van - a man aged 48 - was found detained by members of public at the scene and then arrested by police in connection with the incident. He has been taken to hospital as a precaution, and will be taken into custody once discharged. He will also be subject of a mental health assessment in due course.

Finsbury Park: one dead, eight injured as van hits worshippers near London mosque – live updates


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jun 18, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Hmm, I'm not sure who's in bed or not. I assume you're not happy with the number of people denouncing this terrorism. Some would argue it is a justified retaliation.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 18, 2017)

Counter-terrorism police are investigating a major incident in Finsbury Park, north London, after a van hit pedestrians and left a number of casualties.

“We have sent a number of ambulance crews, advance paramedics and specialist responses teams to the scene. An advance trauma team from London’s air ambulance has also been dispatched by car.”

Images and video posted to Twitter showed police vehicles blocking the street and a cordon in place. More than a dozen emergency vehicles could be seen near the UKCG Help Centre at the junction of Seven Sisters Road and the A503 Tollington Road.

One resident told the Press Association he jumped out of the way as the van struck pedestrians. The man, who did not want to be named, said: “The gentleman went straight down this road, people were just conversing, talking, just doing what we’re doing. 

“And he just came into all of us. There was a lot of people. We got told to move straight away. I was shocked, shocked, shocked. There were bodies around me. Thank God I just moved to the side, I just jumped. Everyone is hurt. Everyone is actually hurt.”
London counter-terror police investigate after van hits worshippers near mosque


----------



## depotoo (Jun 18, 2017)

LATEST:  Incident in Finsbury Park
Latest at 04:46hrs on 19 June

*The investigation into the circumstances of the incident in Seven Sisters Road in Finsbury Park is ongoing.*

Police were called just after 0020hrs 18 June to reports of a van in collision with pedestrians.

Officers attended alongside other emergency services and found and tended to a number of casualties.

One man was pronounced dead at the scene. Officers are in the process of informing next of kin. A post mortem examination will be scheduled due course.

Eight people injured were taken to three separate hospitals; two people were treated at the scene for minor injuries.

At this stage there are no reports of any persons having suffered any knife injuries.

The driver of the van - a man aged 48 - was found detained by members of public at the scene and then arrested by police in connection with the incident.

He has been taken to hospital as a precaution, and will be taken into custody once discharged.

A number police units are at, and managing the cordons around, the crime scene, including local officers and those from neighbouring boroughs - supported by armed officers and the Territorial Support Group.

The investigation of the incident is being carried out by the Counter Terrorism Command.

At this early stage of this investigation, no other suspects at the scene have been identified or reported to police, however the investigation continues.

Due to the nature of this incident extra policing resources have been deployed in order to reassure communities, especially those observing Ramadan.

Any witnesses, or anyone with any information, can contact police via 101, or via Twitter @MetCC.

To give information anonymously call Crimestoppers on 0800 555 111 or visit crimestoppers-uk.org.

When more information has been confirmed as accurate, it will be released as appropriate in due course. 

Latest at 01:03hrs on 19 June

*Police were called just after 0020hrs 18 June to reports of a vehicle in collision with pedestrians.*

Officers are on scene with other emergency services.

There are a number of casualties being worked on at the scene.

There has been one person arrested.

Enquiries continue. 

More information will be released when confirmed.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 18, 2017)

Finsbury Park Mosque: Man dies as van hits pedestrians

In the UK. Looks like the victims are Muslim. 1 arrested. No details on who he is


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 18, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Did he plow down Muslims at the mosque? I heard the building that went up like a Roman candle was filled with Muslims. Maybe it's retaliation.


That is the sort of thing that happens when the government fails to protect the public or to deliver justice when they fail to protect them.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 18, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > What the fuck is a mosque doing in England?  Or anywhere in the Western World.
> ...




So that justifies murdering civilians of any kind?

You are a sick bastard.

Welcome to my ignore list.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 18, 2017)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Hmm, I'm not sure who's in bed or not. I assume you're not happy with the number of people denouncing this terrorism. Some would argue it is a justified retaliation.


Retaliating against unarmed civilians is never justified.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 18, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, I'm not sure who's in bed or not. I assume you're not happy with the number of people denouncing this terrorism. Some would argue it is a justified retaliation.
> ...


I agree. And I'm not sure now if this is an attack after all as an eyewitness said the driver was drunk, and the Muslims he ran over were helping an elderly man either in the road or at the edge of the curb near a bus stop. Then they beat the crap out of the driver/?terrorist. There were also no knife wounds after all. I guess we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 19, 2017)

MindWars said:


> BREAKING! VAN RUNS INTO CROWD outside North London  MOSQUE… fatalities reported
> 
> 
> Maybe thier next move will be to ban driving, that will keep them safe.
> ...


Terrorists much prefer bombs/vehicles over firearms for their terrorist handiwork… Fact


----------



## Dalia (Jun 19, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> Comments from my buds tonight.....lots of text of "munch".
> 
> Fucking duh........we'll be seeing in the next several months and years what non-matrix entrenched people have always known multiculturalism is ghey. Get some huge ass bags of popcorn and sit back and watch the shit that gonna emerge from France Germany, The Netherlands and Britain.


Hey, peoples in my country were crush down including children Nice by a terrorist others were shut down for no reason Paris Nothing *entertaining* !





The body of a child lies in the road with a doll beside it following the attack in Nice
Slaughter of the innocents: 10 children killed and 54 injured by Nice terrorist


----------



## Dalia (Jun 19, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Seem to be a lot of disgraceful pieces of shit amused by terrorism here.
> ...


I am revolting against the pigs who amuse themselves about the safelty of the van and who pisses on Paris attack.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Deputy Met Assistant Commissioner Neil Basu, senior national co-ordinator for Counter-Terrorism Policing, is giving a statement. He says it is too early to tell whether the van who died at the scene was killed in the attack. Eight others were taken to hospital. Two were treated at the scene. All of the victims were Muslim. 

The driver of the van has been arrested on suspicion of murder, Basu said.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

“There was no one else in the van,” Basu says.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

The muslim men gathered are telling reporters that the police didn't get there for an hour. They were there within minutes.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 19, 2017)

Apparently the man yelled "I want to kill Muslims," if that is the case he is a hero and martyr in the war against the Islamic Imperialist invaders, he should be given a posthumous medal.  Death to Islam and death to pedophile worshippers Jes Suis Breivik!


----------



## Dalia (Jun 19, 2017)

Peoples who were crushed by the van living the mosquee.
Communicate from the autority keep on living your life " The usual speech " But remain vigilant.
Muslim Council of Britain : Van hit people living the mosquee demand protection outside of all mosquee.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Van hit people living the mosquee demand protection outside of all mosquee.



Maybe - when we have protection outside all restaurants, bars, cafes and on all bridges.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 19, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Apparently the man yelled "I want to kill Muslims," if that is the case he is a hero and martyr in the war against the Islamic Imperialist invaders, he should be given a posthumous medal.  Death to Islam and death to pedophile worshippers Jes Suis Breivik!


Idiot


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Apparently the man yelled "I want to kill Muslims," if that is the case he is a hero and martyr in the war against the Islamic Imperialist invaders, he should be given a posthumous medal.  Death to Islam and death to pedophile worshippers Jes Suis Breivik!


The claim he shouted that came out quite late from one of the guys who had been beating up the assailant, and he didn't say that earlier. As with the reports of knives, guns, police taking an hour to arrive, I'm not sure that's reliable, ATM.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Van hit people living the mosquee demand protection outside of all mosquee.
> ...


I agree with you Tilly but they will have what they ask the Muslims! Us when we get Attack it is normal, we should get use to living with .
Many lick their ass, the lefties are at the feet of muslims ready everytime to defend and lick there boots


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Just watched Mayor Khan. Urging Muslims to report islamophobia. No mention of this being 'part and parcel of living in a city' or 'London is the safest city'. Can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## Issa (Jun 19, 2017)

I live in LA , most gangs and crimes are commuted by either blacks or Hispanics. Do i put all blacks and Hispanics in one basket and call for retaliation against the innocent ones no....only idiots would.



Kondor3 said:


> This is what happens when Muslims commit acts of violence, too often, in a land not their own.
> 
> Eventually, the backlash begins.
> 
> ...


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 19, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently the man yelled "I want to kill Muslims," if that is the case he is a hero and martyr in the war against the Islamic Imperialist invaders, he should be given a posthumous medal.  Death to Islam and death to pedophile worshippers Jes Suis Breivik!
> ...




The only good Muslim is a dead Muslim.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


CNN, the joke, Muslims are tired of being persecuted, like we are not .


----------



## Nia88 (Jun 19, 2017)

Snouter said:


> What the fuck is a mosque doing in England?  Or anywhere in the Western World.



You can't be serious. You must live in some rural hick town. There have been mosque in the western world for years.


----------



## Nia88 (Jun 19, 2017)

Kondor3 said:


> This is what happens when Muslims commit acts of violence, too often, in a land not their own.
> 
> Eventually, the backlash begins.
> 
> ...



That is the same exact rhetoric that ISIS uses. They say they commit terrorist attacks in the west. Because western nation keep bombing Muslim and middle eastern countries. So they attack in retaliation.

You should really do some self reflection if your line of thinking is the same as ISIS or Al-Qaeda.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 19, 2017)

Issa said:


> I live in LA , most gangs and crimes are commuted by either blacks or Hispanics. Do i put all blacks and Hispanics in one basket and call for retaliation against the innocent ones no....only idiots would.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will never lick your ass or your boots i prefer to kick it.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Nia88 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > This is what happens when Muslims commit acts of violence, too often, in a land not their own.
> ...


That tired old rhetoric again? Sane people don't give a monkey what Isis 'think' - its you and your ilk who give them power by suggesting any of the filth they utter matters. It's a great pity so many Muslims are so eager to be swayed by their hate though - and that's on them.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

They started whining about this within a few hours of the attack 

*Finsbury Park mosque says it is ‘extremely unhappy’ with reporting of van attack*



Rob Waugh for Metro.co.ukMonday 19 Jun 2017 7:36 am


Read more: Finsbury Park mosque is ‘extremely unhappy’ with reporting of van attack

‘We are extremely unhappy with the mainstream media not reporting this as a terrorist attack, whereas they are very swift in describing attacks involving individuals professing to be Muslims and acting in the name of Islam.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Here are the main points from Dep Asst Comm Neil Basu’s press conference.

*Dead man was not necessarily killed by attacker*

The attack unfolded whilst the man was already receiving first aid from public at the scene. And sadly that man has died. Any causative link between his death and the attack will form part of our investigation. It is too early to state if his death was as a result of this attack.


----------



## Toro (Jun 19, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...



You


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> They started whining about this within a few hours of the attack
> 
> *Finsbury Park mosque says it is ‘extremely unhappy’ with reporting of van attack*
> 
> ...



Contrast this with the reporting of the Paris attack, the Nice attack, the London Bridge attack, the Manchester attack.

The reporting of those went like this:

LET'S NOT JUMP TO CONCLUSIONS! WE DON'T KNOW IF THIS IS A TERRORIST ATTACK! THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH MUSLIMS! ISLAM IS A RELIGION OF PEACE! THERE IS NO NEED TO THINK THAT ALL MUSLIMS WANT TO KILL YOU!

The reporting of this Finsbury Park situation is like IMMEDIATELY:

THIS IS A TERRORIST ATTACK! THIS IS A WHITE MAN! THIS IS ISLAMAPHOBIC! WE DEMAND THAT ALL MOSQUES GET SPECIAL PROTECTION! ALL WHITE PEOPLE WANT TO KILL ALL THE MUSLIMS!

Yes it's not like people are stupid or have amnesia, people remember exactly how the Killer Kebab Terrorist attacks were reported, the MSM were avoiding ALL references to the words TERRORIST ATTACK and MUSLIM and ISLAM.

Yet within minutes of this situation the same MSM were saying TERRORIST ATTACK and MUH POOR MUSLIMS ARE BEING SLAUGHTERED.

The Agenda yet again on full display.

When the Kebabs are slaughtering our brothers and sisters in Paris, Nice, London, Manchester the Kebabs are near TOTAL silent about condemning the actual Terrorist attacks....but as soon as a group of Kebabs gets a taste of their OWN medicine they IMMEDIATELY are screaming their heads off.

NOBODY supports or condones ANY act of terrorism, the situation is this happening in Finsbury Park is NOT an act of terrorism, it's the act of ONE lone man who was almost certainly angry about what whole groups of Kebabs have been doing in London, Manchester and he had had enough and snapped and decided to give a group of Kebabs a taste of their own medicine and they don't like it.

Well tough shit if they don't like it, they've had it coming, if they don't want more of these incidents it's simple, reign in your OWN people Kebabs and hand them over to the Police, you know who your Would Be Terrorists are in your own communities, you know who your own Radical Extremists are, hand them over to the Police or if not face more revenge attacks by people who have just had enough of you all.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Twitter
> ...


Saw a pic of him on the news and he is white.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > They started whining about this within a few hours of the attack
> ...


Not to mention the fact that the Mosque leader who is whining is an extremist terrorist supporter.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



All the Leftists, most of which are Pro-Islamist Propagandists and Apologists, they'll now be Muh Poor Muslims and screaming their heads off about wanting ACTION to protect Muh Poor Muslims.

That same crowd are SILENT when the Kebabs get vehicles and mow down Western peoples, they rarely even condemn acts of grotesque slaughter in the Middle East by Killer Kebabs, even when they are cutting the heads off children.

What we do get is the Apologist, Propagandist, Deflections, they never demand ACTION to protect Western peoples from their Muslim pets do they? No they don't. But now they'll all scream that their Muslim pets must get extra protection and ALL paid for by Western taxpayers.

They are sick and disgusting


----------



## Claudette (Jun 19, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Did he plow down Muslims at the mosque? I heard the building that went up like a Roman candle was filled with Muslims. Maybe it's retaliation.



I tend to agree. People are sick of the Muslims and the murders they commit. Seems they aren't going to wait for the oh so slow law to catch up with those bastards.

Kill em and let Allah sort em out.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 19, 2017)

When others start displaying the violence of Muslims, then we have lost.


----------



## Nia88 (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



I'm not asking you to care what ISIS thinks. What I am saying is that your mindset is the same as an ISIS member.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Yes mentioning that would be racist or something  Muslim is not a race of course, so no it's not racist.

The Leftist Pro-Islamist Apologists, being basically stupid even contradict themselves in bursting veins to defend their Islamist pets and Killer Kebabs.

When a Killer Kebab slaughters Western peoples on Western streets, they will say "well we are bombing their nations, look what the West is doing in Iraq, Syria, Afghanistan, Libya"

Then it's reported that the Killer Kebab was born in Britain or France or Belgium or America.

Then the same Leftist Pro-Islamist Apologists will say "but but but he was British/French/Belgian/American, he's as British/French/Belgian/American as you are, stop being a racist bigot, stop being a Nativist you filthy White Supremacist"

The contradiction is that, on ONE hand they are JUSTIFYING their Islamist pets killing OUR Western brothers and sisters because the West is bombing the Killer Kebabs nations in the Middle East and then on the OTHER hand they are INSISTING that the Killer Kebabs have fully integrated and/or ARE fucking Western themselves.

So according to the Leftists if the West is "bombing their nations" that means that the West is bombing Britain, France, Belgium, America?

Lol if it wasn't so serious it would be hilarious.

The situation is they do NOT consider themselves Western, it doesn't matter if they are born in Britain/France/Belgium/America they consider themselves what their origin is  and that's Iraqi, Syrian, Afghan, Libyan etc. That's why they'll scream before the terrorist attack "THIS IS FOR SYRIA!" or "THIS IS FOR IRAQ!" etc


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 19, 2017)

Issa said:


> I live in LA , most gangs and crimes are commuted by either blacks or Hispanics. Do i put all blacks and Hispanics in one basket and call for retaliation against the innocent ones no....only idiots would
> 
> I live on the planet earth.    I was brought up in a majority Christian town in the USA.   I am a jew.  I have been in dozens of churches and scores of synagogues-------I have also worked closely with muslims, and therefore did end up in mosques a few times.    The only houses of worship in which I witnessed  HATE SPEECH and INSTIGATION was in the mosque.    The most REMARKABLE feature of that experience was   NO ONE
> OBJECTED TO THE FILTH OF AN IMAM FARTING    "ENEMEEEEEES OF ISLAAAAAAAM"    (the dogs
> ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Nia88 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Nia88 said:
> ...



*"What I am saying is that your mindset is the same as an ISIS member."*

^ One of the worst deflections ever.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Nia88 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Nia88 said:
> ...


Actually you and all lefties are constantly telling us we should care what Isis thinks. What a strange position to hold.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 19, 2017)

Revenge attack.

I see this as a sign that at least some English folks are disgusted with how their government is handling Islamic terrorism.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Peoples who were crushed by the van living the mosquee.
> Communicate from the autority keep on living your life " The usual speech " But remain vigilant.
> Muslim Council of Britain : Van hit people living the mosquee demand protection outside of all mosquee.



The Muslims are always demanding things, they never ask, they issue demands.

Our brothers and sisters need protecting against these backward 7th Century knuckledraggers. Fuck the mosques, they all should have been raided several years ago and then shut down. We know from reports that the Iman's preach hatred of the West in them, we however have no idea what they are storing in those mosques, for all we know they could have arsenals of guns and suicide vest making materials.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Meathead said:


> When others start displaying the violence of Muslims, then we have lost.


Agreed. But when your gvmnts can't/don't protect you this is what happens.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Revenge attack.
> 
> I see this as a sign that at least some English folks are disgusted with how their government is handling Islamic terrorism.



Yes and the British Government need to get with the programme now and deal with their Islamic terrorism, fuck Political Correctness just take the gloves off and do the job.

If they don't logic dictates that huge groups of the British men are going to take matters into their own hands and there will be mega revenge attacks on a daily basis.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > When others start displaying the violence of Muslims, then we have lost.
> ...


OK then, our governments have failed if you prefer. Donald Trump may come through. I hope so, but Europe is Europe.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Nia88 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Nia88 said:
> ...


My mindset is the same as an Isis member? I don't remember when I last dissolved someone in acid or burnt them in a cage, nor do I recall having the 'mindset' to harm a single living soul because they dont share my views, so do please tell me more!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> They started whining about this within a few hours of the attack
> 
> *Finsbury Park mosque says it is ‘extremely unhappy’ with reporting of van attack*
> 
> ...



Fuck what Finsbury Park mosque thinks, maybe they should just go back to the Islamic hellholes they came from.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 19, 2017)

Nia88 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Nia88 said:
> ...



why do you cite  ISIS. -----muslims have been committing genocide and have managed to
murder hundreds of millions for the glory of allah------WITHOUT ISIS.     Isis is a drop in the
bucket of Islamic murderous violence.     I was a very young adult during the Biafran and
east Pakistani genocide-----and the genocide in Uganda -----NO ISIS AND NO AL QUEIDA----
and then-----then there was the mass murderer  Saddam Hussein  ----etc etc   Not Isis----in fact
it was baathism------like  Bashar and Hafez.     Isis is a replication of the very beginning of the
Islamic empire mediated by the pile of shit    UMAR   (good pal and successor to the rapist of
mecca)----that very same pile of shit emulated by the Islamic saint,  adolf hitler and his
"Nuremburg laws".      It is silly to mumble   "isis"   every time muslims emulate their heroes of
the past


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 19, 2017)

has the driver of the van been identified yet other than he is  "white"  in the mind of some limey cop?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Meathead said:


> When others start displaying the violence of Muslims, then we have lost.



It's of paramount importance that members of the public do not form into vigilante groups and start taking matters into their own hands. I am very sympathetic though to people who WANT to do that, because they are reaching the breaking point, having been failed by their own Governments inaction due to Political Correctness of dealing in a severe and clinical way with eradicating the Islamic filth off their streets.

What should happen is that these people need to FORCE their Governments to forget about Political Correctness and DEMAND that they take the gloves off and bring the full force of all the Counter Terrorism and other Security Units down on the 7th Century knuckledraggers heads and for a start ALL Muslims who are on a Counter Terrorism Watch List need rounding up and dragging off to Secure Special Camps both inland and if need be have Prison Ships and put them out to sea.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



And I have the same mindset as an Isis member


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 19, 2017)

Nia88 said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > What the fuck is a mosque doing in England?  Or anywhere in the Western World.
> ...



You missed the point. The poster is well aware that fucking mosques are everywhere in the west.
He's asking why they are here in the first place since Islam and the west are incompatible.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> has the driver of the van been identified yet other than he is  "white"  in the mind of some limey cop?



I don't think he's been identified yet.

Of course all the limp wristed Kumbaya crowd and that includes many Cuckservatives, they will all spend most of today making public comments about "Diversity is our strength", "we all stand together against racism and division", "the whole country would collapse if we didn't have Muslims in it to keep it going" the usual horsecrap that means nothing.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Peoples who were crushed by the van living the mosquee.
> ...


The Finsbury Park Mosque had an arsenal in its basement.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> has the driver of the van been identified yet other than he is  "white"  in the mind of some limey cop?


Not yet.


----------



## Toro (Jun 19, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> > Snouter said:
> ...



Yeah!

Why were Muhammad Ali and Kareem Abdul-Jabbar ever allowed to worship freely in America anyways?

That whole "freedom of religion" thing in the Constitution is such a bother.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



When was this? Recent? WTF it should have been shut down right then immediately, not allowed to continue.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2017)

I saw a Muslim on the news commenting on this story, and he actually had the GALL to say that Muslims are being "terrorized."  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2017)

Maybe that's the best way to deal with them.  Play their dirty game.


----------



## Toro (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



It did?  Do you have a link?

If so, that has to violate a list of laws.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


It was when hook hand was in charge - over ten yrs ago I think - maybe 12 yrs. They had a basement full of weapons, was full to the brim with hate literature and terrorists connected with 9/11 and 7/7 and other attacks were also from that mosque. They claim to now be 'moderate' but the current ?imam/leader is a terrorist supporter, an antisemite and a great friend of Comrade Corbyn.
They used to block the local streets 'praying' and spewing hate. When the police closed the mosque (temporarily) they blocked all the streets for days spewing hate sermons.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 19, 2017)

This is like the 4th attack this year in that country. The goddamn prime minister needs to step down.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I saw a Muslim on the news commenting on this story, and he actually had the GALL to say that Muslims are being "terrorized."  Lol.


They had printed statements about rampant islamophobia out within a couple of hours. They have also been lying about the police response time and whipping up crap that that too is islamophobic! You couldn't make it up.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Toro said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


It is common knowledge, I put a link here to their history earlier. But please look it up. And yes, it was of course illegal, and hook hand himself is in Prison now - I think he was tried in the US?
Also Anjem Choudary was connected with that Mosque. It is still on a blacklist and they continue to demand to be off it.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 19, 2017)

blackhawk said:


> I'm thinking all hell is going to break lose in London soon.



You misspelled "hoping".


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Maybe that's the best way to deal with them.  Play their dirty game.



Yes Chris, but not members of the public taking it upon themselves to do that, that's literally the worst thing that could happen.

They only can comprehend one thing and that's an eye for an eye, so they need to be fought using the methods they use, but this needs to be an operation carried out by Military, Counter Terrorism Units and all other appropriate Security Units and that would also include Black Ops and fuck International Law and fuck Political Correctness.

It's impossible to combat them if one hand is kept behind the back because of International Law for instance, the 7th Century knuckledraggers are not a recognised Army or anything approaching that, therefore neither International Law or the Geneva Conventions are applicable or any of the Human Rights crap.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



If you were intelligent enough to grasp my intent here, I might be offended.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 19, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Fail.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2017)

LoneLaugher said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Your intent to be an ass?  Successful!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Again they are demanding, they are very brazen, people in their position should not be allowed to demand anything.


----------



## Nia88 (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



The mindset is that since a group of people from a different ethnic/religious group did something, that I need to retaliate with violence. 

You said that Muslims had it coming because some deviant Muslims have committed terrorist attacks. Its not right to have this thinking just like its not right for ISIS to have this thinking. 

It is a dangerous ideology to have.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe that's the best way to deal with them.  Play their dirty game.
> ...



That may be the ONLY way to stop them, regular people fighting back.  Obviously our military has had their balls chopped off by political correctness.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2017)

They sure are quick to condemn an attack on THEM, aren't they?  Lol.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jun 19, 2017)

Issa said:


> I live in LA , most gangs and crimes are commuted by either blacks or Hispanics. Do i put all blacks and Hispanics in one basket and call for retaliation against the innocent ones no....only idiots would.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blacks and Hispanics do not follow a hostile pseudo-religious Warrior Religion of Conquest, which holds that God smiles on warfare to advance The Cult.

Your inability to understand that difference puts you in the same "idiot" category that you would stupidly assign to others.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Matthew said:


> This is like the 4th attack this year in that country. The goddamn prime minister needs to step down.


How should she have stopped van attacks?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > This is like the 4th attack this year in that country. The goddamn prime minister needs to step down.
> ...



I wouldn't take Matty too seriously.  He is a very confused individual to begin with.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Corbyn the Marxist filth I have heard on the BBC World Service he says that tonight he's going to go and pray INSIDE Finsbury Park mosque, he's a total vile POS, he sinks lower each day, as if it's not disgusting that he's spent nearly a week using the dead people of Grenfell Tower to score political points and further his Marxist wet dream by DEMANDING that the properties of rich people be SEIZED to house people, now he's going to pray with all the Kebabs in Finsbury Park mosque.

I thought he's an Athiest, who's he going to pray to? Or has he now converted to Islam so he'll pray to Allah?

I bet he had minimal comments when the people were mowed down on the London Bridge or children and teenagers were blown up at a concert in Manchester.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jun 19, 2017)

Nia88 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > This is what happens when Muslims commit acts of violence, too often, in a land not their own.
> ...


Nothing wrong with my line of thinking on this.

It is merely pragmatism and an acknowledgement of Reality; something which myopic non-Muslim defenders of Islam simply do not understand.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > This is like the 4th attack this year in that country. The goddamn prime minister needs to step down.
> ...


How should the wider Muslim community stop attacks ? They are blamed for all of them.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


He condemned all of those attacks you lying fascist slag.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Nia88 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Nia88 said:
> ...



Yes the solution is that maybe the British should just invite them for a nice cup of Darjeeling tea and some cucumber sandwiches....that's the ticket, that will stop ISIS and the Killer Kebabs


----------



## guno (Jun 19, 2017)

MindWars said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > BREAKING! VAN RUNS INTO CROWD outside North London  MOSQUE… fatalities reported
> ...


you must go through a lot of depends


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Nia88 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Nia88 said:
> ...


Lol. Please show me where i said ' they had it coming' or STFU with your taqiyya


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > This is like the 4th attack this year in that country. The goddamn prime minister needs to step down.
> ...


If the PM did what actually NEEDS to be done, he/she would still be demanding she step down. You can't win with the left.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2017)

They'd better start stepping up to the plate to turn in their own terrorists or I'm sure we will be seeing a lot more attacks like this on them in the future.  

Do I feel sad?  After everything is said and done, no.  Not really.  Sorry, but I don't.  I guess I have some animosity towards the Muslims.  *shrugs*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Go away little Marxist, don't you have some more DEAD PEOPLE to exploit for your Far Left political purposes?


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


He is a regular visitor to that Mosque and says it's extremist leader has provided valuable 'guidance' many times.  They probably have nice chats about their 'friends' Hamas.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



^ This forums most HARDCORE Pro-Islamist Propagandist Apologist has arrived.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


You will make this guy a hero by tonight.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Lol!  That's awesome.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



How are your heroes in the IRA doing these days? Maybe you should ask Jeremy Corbyn, email him they are his lifelong friends going back at least 45 years afterall.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Yes they seem like real extremists.
Finsbury Park Mosque sisters visited their local church for an afternoon tea gathering | Finsbury Park Mosque


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 19, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I saw a Muslim on the news commenting on this story, and he actually had the GALL to say that Muslims are being "terrorized."  Lol.




n


ChrisL said:


> I saw a Muslim on the news commenting on this story, and he actually had the GALL to say that Muslims are being "terrorized."  Lol.




Nothing new-------the high way robber,   rapist ,  enslaver,  pillager,  dog of mecca considered
himself  "terrorized"    if anyone did not want to lick his ass and worship him.   Read the koran


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



I have others, stay tuned


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2017)

^^^

Nice photo op!


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Where are all the men?


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Are either of those women the MAN I referred to?
Idiot.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


*Yesterday, our sisters from the Finsbury Park Mosque visited the sisters at St. Thomas’s Church and had tea gathering together, this gathering was arranged after the horrible incident last week outside the House of Parliament.

The sisters from Finsbury Park Mosque were welcomed by the sisters from the church. They all had afternoon tea together and exchanged words and also planned two other activities together within the next two months.

This gathering has brought our relationship with our local church better & stronger and created a much better understanding between our two faith groups.*


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2017)

Well, a photo op has certainly changed my opinion, despite all the prior attacks on United States citizens and others around the world.  This photo has now changed my opinion entirely of the cult of Islam.  

This is the kind of thing that works for stupid liberals.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


And that has WHAT exactly to do with the MAN I referred to as an extremist, antisemite and terrorist supporter, Tammy?
Are you going senile?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



^ Propaganda.

Not Propaganda:


----------



## gipper (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


We can ALWAYS count on Tommy parroting the ruling class.

If the ruling class magically disappeared, Tommy would be brain dead.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2017)

I was just watching coverage of this on The Today show.  OMG, the utter ridiculousness of the left wing media is on FULL display.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



*"Where are all the men?"*

Half of them having sex with underage girls in the Paki Paedophile Rings probably, the other half could be making suicide vests in the basement of the mosque.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I was just watching coverage of this on The Today show.  OMG, the utter ridiculousness of the left wing media is on FULL display.



The Left Wing media needs shutting down, they are to be considered part of the Fifth Column in Western nations.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 19, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> They'd better start stepping up to the plate to turn in their own terrorists or I'm sure we will be seeing a lot more attacks like this on them in the future.
> 
> Do I feel sad?  After everything is said and done, no.  Not really.  Sorry, but I don't.  I guess I have some animosity towards the Muslims.  *shrugs*


The problem is, with Muslims in infidel lands, you will always have terrorism. CONQUEST for Allah is in their religion. It cannot be separated.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 19, 2017)

FPM wins apology from Thomson Reuters | Finsbury Park Mosque

And just to refute another one of tillys many lies.

_*It was only after the intervention of the BBC that we discovered we were labelled under ‘Terrorism’ by WorldCheck. We thank the BBC and especially Peter Oborne for telling the world about this clandestine financial compliance industry. Having found out about this false and defamatory WorldCheck profile we were able to bring legal proceedings which have resulted in these untrue allegations being removed.  WorldCheck has today confirmed in court that it has withdrawn any allegation that the mosque has any current or suspected connections to terrorism, it has expressed its regret for publishing those false allegations and agreed to pay us damages and our legal costs.*_


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I was just watching coverage of this on The Today show.  OMG, the utter ridiculousness of the left wing media is on FULL display.
> ...


That only happens in the fascist states you favour.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Tilly and Lucy, why even engage with this brainwashed dumb dumb?  I don't get it.  It gets you or "us" nowhere.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

*Labour leader's 15 meetings with his 'friend' who wants to destroy Israel*





Mr Corbyn captioned this photo on his Facebook page: "Really enjoyed Iftar supper at Finsbury Park Mosque with legendary Mohammed Kozbar and friends" 




By Andrew Gilligan

10:26PM GMT 12 Mar 2016



*...Mr Corbyn has spoken of his “friendship” with the “legendary” Mohammed Kozbar, chairman of the mosque and vice-president of the Muslim Association of Britain, which is closely linked to the Islamist Muslim Brotherhood. *

Mr Kozbar claims that the Finsbury Park mosque, formerly notorious as the base of Abu Hamza, has turned over a new leaf under his leadership. Mr Corbyn, too, has praised it as a “wonderful place” which “guides me and many others”. 

*But in a demonstration in December 2011 Mr Kozbar called for the destruction of Israel, saying: “This time it will be the end of Israel, inshallah [God willing.]” *

On October 11 last year, amid a wave of stabbings of Israelis by Palestinians in Jerusalem and elsewhere, he wrote that “Palestine is uprising, Alquds [Jerusalem] is uprising and our brothers and sisters are giving everything to defend Alaqsa Mosque [in Jerusalem]. The question is what are we doing to support them and show them that they are not alone on this.” 

*He has praised as “always cracking the words of truth” the extremist cleric and Muslim Brotherhood ideological leader Yusuf al-Qaradawi, who has supported suicide bombings of civilians and defended rape, saying that “to be absolved from guilt, the raped woman must have shown some sort of good conduct.” *


..*.Under Mr Kozbar’s chairmanship **Finsbury Park Mosque **continues to host bigots, extremists and terrorist supporters. One of its other trustees, Mohammed Sawalha, is a leading activist and former commander in the terror group Hamas*. 

*The mosque hosted as a guest-of-honour an Islamist leader, Abdullah Djaballah, who called on people to “wage holy Muslim war against the US and British invaders in Iraq.” Mr Djaballah was pictured with Mr Corbyn and Mr Kozbar on a visit to the mosque in 2014. *

*A regular preacher at the mosque, Fadel Soliman, says that wives who displease their husbands should be beaten, albeit that “the hitting must be done with a small stick”. *

Mr Soliman ran a weekly lecture series at the mosque until six weeks ago. 

Both Mr Kozbar and Mr Corbyn declined to comment when contacted by the Telegraph.

Jeremy Corbyn and the mosque leader who blames the UK for Isil


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 19, 2017)

This one really takes the biscuit. I can see why folk would want to kill these people.

http://www.finsburyparkmosque.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/Meal-for-all-6-8.jpg


----------



## gipper (Jun 19, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


They are trying to save Tommy from the Hell hole that exists between his ears.  It is an admirable mission, but clearly has failed to date.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2017)

A little girl (probably around 11 or 12 years old) came into my place of work the other day and she was all wrapped up in her mummy clothes, as was her mother.  Her father of course was wearing normal everyday clothes, shorts and a T shirt.  It was like 98 degrees outside.  The little girl had a black eye.  I know the father did it.  I just know it!  I just stared him down the whole time he was there.  Bastard.  I'd love to give that misogynist douche a black eye!


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


True, but it's so easy to get him foaming at the mouth it's funny


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> *Labour leader's 15 meetings with his 'friend' who wants to destroy Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ZZZZZZZZZZZzz. Its not extreme to have a problem with the policies of the Israeli state.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> FPM wins apology from Thomson Reuters | Finsbury Park Mosque
> 
> And just to refute another one of tillys many lies.
> 
> _*It was only after the intervention of the BBC that we discovered we were labelled under ‘Terrorism’ by WorldCheck. We thank the BBC and especially Peter Oborne for telling the world about this clandestine financial compliance industry. Having found out about this false and defamatory WorldCheck profile we were able to bring legal proceedings which have resulted in these untrue allegations being removed.  WorldCheck has today confirmed in court that it has withdrawn any allegation that the mosque has any current or suspected connections to terrorism, it has expressed its regret for publishing those false allegations and agreed to pay us damages and our legal costs.*_


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 19, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> A little girl (probably around 11 or 12 years old) came into my place of work the other day and she was all wrapped up in her mummy clothes, as was her mother.  Her father of course was wearing normal everyday clothes, shorts and a T shirt.  It was like 98 degrees outside.  The little girl had a black eye.  I know the father did it.  I just know it!  I just stared him down the whole time he was there.  Bastard.  I'd love to give that misogynist douche a black eye!


Are you sad that more Muslims were not killed ?


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > *Labour leader's 15 meetings with his 'friend' who wants to destroy Israel*
> ...


Lol. You crack me up, Tammy, you really do. But you're a terrorist supporter so it's little wonder you find the above OK.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > A little girl (probably around 11 or 12 years old) came into my place of work the other day and she was all wrapped up in her mummy clothes, as was her mother.  Her father of course was wearing normal everyday clothes, shorts and a T shirt.  It was like 98 degrees outside.  The little girl had a black eye.  I know the father did it.  I just know it!  I just stared him down the whole time he was there.  Bastard.  I'd love to give that misogynist douche a black eye!
> ...


Have your silly attempts to put word into peoples mouths ever worked?
Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > FPM wins apology from Thomson Reuters | Finsbury Park Mosque
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2017)

And then there was Kathy Griffin!


----------



## Iceweasel (Jun 19, 2017)

Nia88 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Nia88 said:
> ...


Your mindset is the same as a babbling fool. You don't even know what ISIS is or what they do.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Once again you defame me without a shred of evidence. You really are a disgusting nazi slag.


----------



## dcbl (Jun 19, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Maybe that's the best way to deal with them.  Play their dirty game.




If nothing else, we (conservatives) are having a moment of great humility and introspection

It is amazing how yesterday's incident demonstrates to me how some liberals feel about the congressional baseball practice shooting

I can fully understand, and even emphasize with their thoughts of not really being upset that people are hurt, but still frustrated & angry about the incident at the same time

there are other amazing parallels

the DC shooter was motivated by rage & irrational fears - he was driven by the propaganda that the American main stream media has been happily dishing out for quite some time - worked into a frenzy over histrionic and unhinged wailing

this is very similar to what happens with terrorists - they get into their "group=think" & get all fired up to bring down the great satan

in the UK - we see that after months & months of crazed & irrational attacks from the Muslim community, attacks that most Muslims don't seem to care about, a guy finally snapped. The Muslims are screaming bloody murder & demanding that this be treated as a "terrorist attack" - well NO

it was not a terrorist attack, it was a criminal attack by someone who is mentally unstable

he needs to be made an example of, I am confident he will be

but I want to see the same level of outrage from the "moderate Muslim" community about attacks committed in the name of Allah

either that, or I want to see them rounded up and shipped out


----------



## theHawk (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > *Labour leader's 15 meetings with his 'friend' who wants to destroy Israel*
> ...


Anti-Semites unite.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 19, 2017)

Ok I'm seeing quite a change in how this is being reported from the other attacks. This attack is getting the proper outrage. Why exactly did the politicians and media not make such firm responses to prior attacks?

Moreover it's been several hours since they arrested this guy, why do we still know nothing about him?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2017)

dcbl said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe that's the best way to deal with them.  Play their dirty game.
> ...



The news is calling this a terrorist attack now.  Lol.  I just watched some coverage on the Today show, and they said there is no doubt about it that this was a "terrorist attack."


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> FPM wins apology from Thomson Reuters | Finsbury Park Mosque
> 
> And just to refute another one of tillys many lies.
> 
> _*It was only after the intervention of the BBC that we discovered we were labelled under ‘Terrorism’ by WorldCheck. We thank the BBC and especially Peter Oborne for telling the world about this clandestine financial compliance industry. Having found out about this false and defamatory WorldCheck profile we were able to bring legal proceedings which have resulted in these untrue allegations being removed.  WorldCheck has today confirmed in court that it has withdrawn any allegation that the mosque has any current or suspected connections to terrorism, it has expressed its regret for publishing those false allegations and agreed to pay us damages and our legal costs.*_






Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > *Labour leader's 15 meetings with his 'friend' who wants to destroy Israel*
> ...


Having a problem with and supporting terrorism aren't quite the same, Tammy, and you think this is OK? Wow. I didn't think you could actually sink any lower in my estimation, but I was wrong!
*Under Mr Kozbar’s chairmanship **Finsbury Park Mosque **continues to host bigots, extremists and terrorist supporters. One of its other trustees, Mohammed Sawalha, is a leading activist and former commander in the terror group Hamas*.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 19, 2017)

dcbl said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe that's the best way to deal with them.  Play their dirty game.
> ...


You are so badly informed. the Muslim community has condemned all acts of terrorism. Why do you state otherwise ?


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Going Godwin so soon, Tammy? Lol.
You are providing the evidence right here, you prize idiot.


----------



## dcbl (Jun 19, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> The news is calling this a terrorist attack now. Lol. I just watched some coverage on the Today show, and they said there is no doubt about it that this was a "terrorist attack."


dumb asses

they are doing so for their ridiculous narrative

now that a white (presumably, HOPEFULLY for the media - Christian?) - has done this, they can say we "are just as bad"


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > FPM wins apology from Thomson Reuters | Finsbury Park Mosque
> ...


I couldnt be bothered reading it when I saw the author. Gilligan is a nut case.
The truth about Andrew Gilligan


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


I think you will find that you got there before me dopey.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yep. And I thought this was the kind of crime they invented 'hate' legislation for. He went for one specific group of people and until we know more it seems like a hate crime.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jun 19, 2017)

Nia88 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Nia88 said:
> ...


Well ISIS people believe in much more than just attacking people for thinking differently so you were full of it. We do know how dangerous it is to do nothing or pretend there is no problem. 

The point is that people will go off and do things with government inaction, not that it's right, just a fact of the matter. The driver could be someone who lost a wife or daughter. It would be hard to stay
sane in a case like that and very easy to pontificate behind a keyboard.

The only real solution is for Islam to get its' act together and have a goddamn looooong overdue reformation, New Testament kind of thing where only god can judge men's souls, not zealots.


----------



## dcbl (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> You are so badly informed. the Muslim community has condemned all acts of terrorism. Why do you state otherwise ?


they have not been very vocal about it; nor are they exerting "peer pressure" to make it stop

if anything, the sentiment from the goat fuckers is to silently cheer

I watched on TV as thousands of Palestinians cheered the 9/11 attacks

fuck these people

and I'll take a travel ban please


----------



## theHawk (Jun 19, 2017)

This whole attack sounds like a hoax.  The Imam protected the driver after the "major incident".  I won't be surprised if the driver is a Muslim who did this solely to make Muslims look like victims and a chance for the media and their progressive automatons to rally around the "Muslim community".


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


So you spew out crap even though you don't read what is put in front of your eyes?

An interesting approach to 'debate' you have there, Tammy.

Shall I offer the article to you in bite size chunks?
Would that help?
Would you feel able to comment then on their filthy views?
Or perhaps endorse them further?
Huh?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2017)

The whole situation is so disgusting.  I hate it and I hate Muslims.  I don't care if these bunch of nerds call me a "bigot."  I hate them based on their actions (and inactions), the way they treat women and especially little girls and boys, and a whole slew of other reasons.  The religion (or CULT) inspires some disgusting activity and some disgusting behaviors.  It is outdated and should be obsolete because of the ignorance of it all.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 19, 2017)

dcbl said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > You are so badly informed. the Muslim community has condemned all acts of terrorism. Why do you state otherwise ?
> ...


Worldwide Muslims Condemn List

Well this shows how wrong you are.

The idiocy of your response is par for the course for dumb bigots. What did you do to stop the Charlotte Church massacre ?


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Not without endless qualifications and not before saying the scum ARE NOT EVEN MUSLIM. And certainly not with the PASSION they have displayed today.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 19, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> has the driver of the van been identified yet other than he is  "white"  in the mind of some limey cop?




Is he actually white? That was an early report on non major networks  but I've also see a report that he is a fellow Muslim who had a dispute with the. Theyve had this guy in custody with no mug shot or information being released


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 19, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> The whole situation is so disgusting.  I hate it and I hate Muslims.  I don't care if these bunch of nerds call me a "bigot."  I hate them based on their actions (and inactions), the way they treat women and especially little girls and boys, and a whole slew of other reasons.  The religion (or CULT) inspires some disgusting activity and some disgusting behaviors.  It is outdated and should be obsolete because of the ignorance of it all.


Would you like to see them all dead ? Lucy would.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 19, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > has the driver of the van been identified yet other than he is  "white"  in the mind of some limey cop?
> ...



PATIENCE!!!      so far the driver's  ID  is being withheld-----try not to guess


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > dcbl said:
> ...


Worldwide Muslims Condemn List
Plenty in there for you to suck on.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2017)

http://newenglishreview.org/Richard_Hobbs_/Why_Islam_is_a_Cult/


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jun 19, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> No doubt another crazed Amish jihadist



No doubt it's one of your 'jihad for Jesus'
bretheren.

You carry the banner proudly.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

theHawk said:


> This whole attack sounds like a hoax.  The Imam protected the driver after the "major incident".  I won't be surprised if the driver is a Muslim who did this solely to make Muslims look like victims and a chance for the media and their progressive automatons to rally around the "Muslim community".


They had dragged him from the van and were beating the crap out of him before the imam stepped in - and a patrol car was in the next street so got their immediately. Not that I blame them for attacking the perpetrator.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jun 19, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Lets not  JUMP  to  islamo-phobic conclusions---patience dear cyber-fellows



^Terror apologist.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 19, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> http://newenglishreview.org/Richard_Hobbs_/Why_Islam_is_a_Cult/


I can see where your problem is if that is where your information comes from.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > has the driver of the van been identified yet other than he is  "white"  in the mind of some limey cop?
> ...


Here is a picture of him, but it's not very clear.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 19, 2017)

Hutch Starskey said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > No doubt another crazed Amish jihadist
> ...


I dont see this character as a Christian any more than I see isis as Muslim. Despite anything that he,or they, spout in support of their murders.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 19, 2017)

Hutch Starskey said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Lets not  JUMP  to  islamo-phobic conclusions---patience dear cyber-fellows
> ...



so true-------you  must  be  very familiar with my    mujahad loving posts


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2017)

I almost hope Islam does conquer where ever some of these libs are from.  That would be hilarious if they all had to convert to Islam and pray 5 times a day, wear certain clothing, homosexuality would be illegal.  Can you imagine?


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



the   "god"   krishnah is depicted as    BLUE


----------



## Theowl32 (Jun 19, 2017)

Hutch Starskey said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > No doubt another crazed Amish jihadist
> ...


But But But Christians.....

They are so scripted.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


From the very first 'condemnation' on your list:

*We agree wholeheartedly with the Prime Minister's assertion that this act was truly a 'perversion of Islam'.*


You see, I didn't have to look far. Do you know why? Because if you listen to them carfefully or read the transcripts there is always a qualification that renders the 'condemnation' not a condemnation at all, and which invariably includes a refusal to acknowledge in any way where the problem lies.

Are you always so gullible, Tammy?

PS you shouldn't use words like 'suck' - it makes you sound creepy (again)


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



If Tammy had his way you would have NO security measures at all because of Muh Human Rights. This one as you and others know is actually openly calling for the overthrow of your democratically elected Government and that a Marxist-Trotskyite is installed as Prime Minister with a full Marxist Regime running your nation.

Even though the Marxist-Trotskyite Party LOST the election and got 56 less seats than the Conservatives who WON the election but just DIDN'T get an overall majority:

Conservatives 318 seats - Marxist-Trotskyite Party 262 seats.

He's of the ilk, like all Far Leftists who HATES his OWN people, especially the rich ones and wants to Redistribute The Wealth, to seize from and steal from the successful and educated to give to the failures and barely educated.

Tammy wants nothing short of a combination of the French Revolution and the Bolshevik Revolution. Tammy's wet dream is that all people who do NOT agree with this to be rounded up and put into Special Camps as "dangerous Fascists" In Tammy's wet dream Britain would be run by Marxists, Faggots and Dykes, Far Left Activists and Muslims.

If that crowd got their way you'd be having an Islamic Terrorist attack every other day.


----------



## dcbl (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Worldwide Muslims Condemn List
> 
> Well this shows how wrong you are.
> 
> The idiocy of your response is par for the course for dumb bigots. What did you do to stop the Charlotte Church massacre ?



stop the Charlotte murders?
well, for one, I don't give comfort & support to groups that meticulously plan and carry out such attacks

and I am aware that there have been milquetoast condemnations; but as long as these people are not marginalized & hunted down in their own communities, then they are complicit in this

and you must have missed this poll - 66% of Muslim Brits wouldn't share terrorism info: 2016 poll

there is an undercurrent of support for these thugs - same as there was for the KKK back in the 40's - 60's here in the USA

people like you that refuse to acknowledge this are actually helping them further their agenda


----------



## Theowl32 (Jun 19, 2017)

Liberals hoping it is a white Christian.....


----------



## gipper (Jun 19, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> A little girl (probably around 11 or 12 years old) came into my place of work the other day and she was all wrapped up in her mummy clothes, as was her mother.  Her father of course was wearing normal everyday clothes, shorts and a T shirt.  It was like 98 degrees outside.  The little girl had a black eye.  I know the father did it.  I just know it!  I just stared him down the whole time he was there.  Bastard.  I'd love to give that misogynist douche a black eye!


A family friend works at a very large optical office.  She fits people with glasses and contacts.  There is a relatively large Muslim population in the area.  She often gets Muslim women in full burka.  Some refuse to remove it, thus they don't get glasses or contacts.  It is so f**king crazy.

Hey...is that Tammy with her girlfriends?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jun 19, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> It's interesting really.
> 
> Muslims do this and this is evidence that we need to kick Muslims out of the country. White people do it and it's evidence that Muslims deserve.
> 
> They hate Muslims because they drive vans at people. They like white people because they drive vans at Muslims.



Yep, jihadists of a different stripe.
This thread should end once and for all the idea that liberals are apologists for terrorists.
That's all the wingers have done in this thread.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 19, 2017)

gipper said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > A little girl (probably around 11 or 12 years old) came into my place of work the other day and she was all wrapped up in her mummy clothes, as was her mother.  Her father of course was wearing normal everyday clothes, shorts and a T shirt.  It was like 98 degrees outside.  The little girl had a black eye.  I know the father did it.  I just know it!  I just stared him down the whole time he was there.  Bastard.  I'd love to give that misogynist douche a black eye!
> ...



/---- Any libtard who thinks these women aren't held as slaves is in deep denial or just stupid. Maybe both. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Tammy is flirting like crazy today with us, he's called me a "Fascist slag" now he's called Tilly a "Nazi slag", Tammy please control yourself, all these flirtatious compliments we are getting are too much already


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Theowl32 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



But but but what about The Crusades


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Isis are very devout and pious Muslims.
But there's so much you 'don't see' I'm not surprised you don't know that.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 19, 2017)

Where is Mrs May in condemning this ? Busy doing a deal with the flat earth kneecapping party I suppose.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



He's flirting, he's um horny or something


----------



## theHawk (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



So when a Muslim carries out an attack, we shouldn't let that one or few represent the whole "community", yet if a few release a lame ass statement of condemnation, we should beleive the entire "Muslim community" actually feels this way. 

Sorry Tammy, action speaks louder than words.  Their words mean nothing, especially since their cult religious book tells them to lie to infidels.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Eww.  Run away!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



^ Says the dumb bigot who was trashing Protestants in Northern Ireland.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 19, 2017)

Saturday nite------London-----the guy in the picture looks about 30.     In my town that's a PRESUMPTION
OF    D U I


ChrisL said:


> I almost hope Islam does conquer where ever some of these libs are from.  That would be hilarious if they all had to convert to Islam and pray 5 times a day, wear certain clothing, homosexuality would be illegal.  Can you imagine?



you are very vindictive


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Where is Mrs May in condemning this ? Busy doing a deal with the flat earth kneecapping party I suppose.



If you mean Teresa may she spoke up almost immediately


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > The whole situation is so disgusting.  I hate it and I hate Muslims.  I don't care if these bunch of nerds call me a "bigot."  I hate them based on their actions (and inactions), the way they treat women and especially little girls and boys, and a whole slew of other reasons.  The religion (or CULT) inspires some disgusting activity and some disgusting behaviors.  It is outdated and should be obsolete because of the ignorance of it all.
> ...



*"Would you like to see them all dead ? Lucy would."*

Post links to where I've commented that I want ALL Muslims dead, actual links to full posts, not your usual copy and paste and rewritings of peoples posts within your copy and pasting that you have done with other people.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 19, 2017)

theHawk said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > dcbl said:
> ...


Well do you feel obliged to apologise for so called christian terrorist acts ?
I doubt it. I dont feel obliged to.
The truth is that you are just a low information bigot who needs someone to hate.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Saturday nite------London-----the guy in the picture looks about 30.     In my town that's a PRESUMPTION
> OF    D U I
> 
> 
> ...



Well, that's what they are fighting for.  Here's for hoping they get the lives they want!


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


LOL


----------



## Theowl32 (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Dont think for one second that he did not read the term "slag" on some soros site. No originality. They offer nothing new. All scripts with new words that all mean the same thing. 

Christian white American males are to blame for everything. That, is all they know.


----------



## theHawk (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



What "Christian terrorist acts"?


----------



## Theowl32 (Jun 19, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Saturday nite------London-----the guy in the picture looks about 30.     In my town that's a PRESUMPTION
> ...


You are finally seeing them for what they are. 

Shit. 

That is it. 

They do not deserve one ounce of respect. None of them.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Where is Mrs May in condemning this ? Busy doing a deal with the flat earth kneecapping party I suppose.


Whilst Corbyn again uses the dead and injured to further his commie terrorist supporting cause, Mrs May is busy running the country and getting BREXIT underway.
And you do know that's Comrade Corbyns constituency, don't you Tammy?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



I think last night when I mentioned my beautiful collection of riding crops, most tipped with Moroccan leather, I think my mentioning this has made him go off the rails and into a state of uncontrollable lust 

Like most weak, limp wristed Leftist men, he has a fantasy of being dominated and controlled by a Right-Wing Totalitarian girl dressed in black, with knee high leather riding boots and wielding a leather tipped riding crop 

This is all psychological with his type, it's why they have a TOTAL OBSESSION with ALL things Fascist.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2017)

Relatively speaking, there are very FEW "terrorist attacks" related to white Christian males.  But liberals are dishonest "slags" and will continue with their false narrative and terrible attempts at diversion.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Maybe we should ditch our Fascist Slag / Nazi Slag costumes? It's all too much for the poor old fool.


----------



## Theowl32 (Jun 19, 2017)

theHawk said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


They will list Timothy McVeigh from 22 years ago. He was white, and so automatically Christian. 

The CRUSADES!!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



You mean fascist.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jun 19, 2017)

Coyote said:


> It amazes me what people are outraged over.  And the utter LACK of ANY sort of discomfort with people on this thread JUSTIFYING and even CELEBRATING killing innocent people.  That is really a new low.  Can't find that in any of the other threads on terrorist incidents.



No doubt. They are almost gleeful in their support for this action. They are overtly engaging in the very behavior they suggest liberals do. It's readily apparent who the actual terror apologists are.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Lol!


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Saturday nite------London-----the guy in the picture looks about 30.     In my town that's a PRESUMPTION
> OF    D U I
> 
> 
> ...


There were early reports that he was drunk. And he is apparently 48 yrs old.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



He doesn't look very White Tilly, he looks like a Kebab in the below picture.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



the  "world wide muslims condemn"  list is PROOF of the filth of Islamic hypocricy.   
Muslims worship every slut that ties a bomb to her whorish ass for the purpose of
murdering babies for allah


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


But you're not a Christian, so that's not saying much, is it, Tammy?

BTW, I forgot to mention, The man with the van hired it in Wales. I guess he *might* be a fellow boyo?


----------



## dannyboys (Jun 19, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Please explain that to the leaders of ISIS and everyone of the hundreds of radical Islamofascist terrorist groups around the world. Then get back to use OK?


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Saturday nite------London-----the guy in the picture looks about 30.     In my town that's a PRESUMPTION
> ...



tilly-----in my town----Saturday nite-----driver----of anglo background  is   DUI  until
proven otherwise.      During the time I served in the navy------it was DUI  and no one
would even consider a denial


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Theowl32 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Well Tammy is Welsh and he lives under a slag heap. He gets very excited by slags.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Wales?    that clinches it------he was BOMBED out of his mind


----------



## theHawk (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Oh boy, if he is a Muslim, the progressives will be disappointed....bigly.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

theHawk said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



You know:

But but but what about Timothy McVeigh?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 19, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > No doubt another crazed Amish jihadist
> ...




  Timmy fell down the well?


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


I agree. But Tammy kindly posted a better pic earlier where he does look white. It's a bit difficult as his face is pretty smashed up.  He might be a Welsh boyo since he hired the van in Wales.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



They say that this man hired the vehicle in Tammy's Wales, it's clear that ALL White people in Wales are dangerous Fascists and want to slaughter Tammy's boyfriends Muh Muslims.

The only logical way to protect Tammy's boyfriends Muh Muslims is to immediately round up ALL White people in Wales and airdrop them into Gitmo.


----------



## dannyboys (Jun 19, 2017)

Coyote said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...


An eye for an eye.
It's past time to stand up to these violent sand monkeys.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 19, 2017)

That mosque has massive amounts of ties to terrorism. Just sayin..


----------



## Fang (Jun 19, 2017)

This is not possible. The London mayor said not to worry because it was safe. Must be fake news.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> That mosque has massive amounts of ties to terrorism. Just sayin..



STFU you disgusting bigot


----------



## bodecea (Jun 19, 2017)

Coyote said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody got an update on the condition of the vehicle? Real hoping the guy didn't dent his van!
> ...


But very much expected.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Fang said:


> This is not possible. The London mayor said not to worry because it was safe. Must be fake news.



The Great Khan is a Paki, he means it's safe for his fellow Mooselimbs, he doesn't mean it's safe for the Native British who are White.

Get with the programme, in Londonstan the only people who should be protected are Brown and Black. Fuck White people.


----------



## dannyboys (Jun 19, 2017)

Coyote said:


> "fighting back" = killing more innocent people?  Where's the sanity in that?


Wher's the "sanity" in sitting back doing nothing?
Chamberlain tried that.............remember?


Coyote said:


> I'll leave you all to your celebrations.


Like......bye!


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Fascist Slag?
Its Nazi Slag here 

 I found a better pic.
I think it's the one very kindly provided by our dearest Tammy earlier.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 19, 2017)

Fang said:


> This is not possible. The London mayor said not to worry because it was safe. Must be fake news.


\

you do not understand---"SAFE"   in islam  means --MUSLIMS  ARMED  TO THE TEETH ----
and kaffirin completely helpless--------denied even a knife.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Lol, Tilly has proved that you dont have to post links.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Fascist Slag? its Nazi Slag here.
> I found a better pic.
> I think it's the one very kindly provided by our dearest Tammy earlier.
> 
> View attachment 134187



He's White, he looks drunk.

At the moment he might have lost control of the van because he was drunk. We only have the Kebabs who have said he shouted he wanted to kill all Muslims, so their word should be taken with the grains of salt.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 19, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > One person from van with knife stabbed one person
> ...


Or shot in an elementary school....oh wait!   Some believe that didn't happen.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



It's okay Tammy darling, I already know that I have NEVER called for ALL Muslims to be killed.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 19, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I'll leave you all to your celebrations.
> ...


^ a typical trump voter


----------



## bodecea (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...


Beforehand, can you pull up all the excuses given for the last van attacker in London?


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Fascist Slag? its Nazi Slag here.
> ...


Yes it's very convenient, isn't it. 
Muslim terrorists routinely scream 'Alahu Akhbar' so white terrorist shouts 'I want to kill all Muslims'.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 19, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Seem to be a lot of disgraceful pieces of shit amused by terrorism here.


Some are being radicalized as we watch.....


----------



## Iceweasel (Jun 19, 2017)

So no lefty has accused Donald Trump yet? Are they losing their edge?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jun 19, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Why is that funny to you?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Yes and also the MSM always either play down or completely omit that the Kebab's shout Allahu Akbar.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> So no lefty has accused Donald Trump yet? Are they losing their edge?


Actually he has been accused of providing the 'atmosphere and rhetoric of hate' in the comments to newspaper articles. How could they not? It's their  mantra.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 19, 2017)

Muslims finally get a tiny taste of their own medicine and they cry foul. Fuck the muzzie scum.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



It's not the Mooselimbs who are the Islamic Terrorists with suicide back packs shouting  Allahu Akbar, it's the White people who are committing the Islamic Terrorist attacks and Muh Poor Mooselimbs are being blamed, Muh Mooselimbs are gentle, innocent lambs.

WHITE PEOPLE, ESPECIALLY WHITE WIMMENS AND CHILDREN ARE DANGEROUS RADICAL ISLAMIC EXTREMIST TERRORISTS.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 19, 2017)

Hutch Starskey said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > It's interesting really.
> ...



Oh come off it. The whole "Muslim apologist" crap is just the right trying to force people to accept their views. I'm not having it and others aren't taking your bait, sorry.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


The man I saw interviewed who made this claim, also lied about how long it took the police to get there - he said it took an hour and he was intimating this was islamophobic because that didn't happen at London Bridge!
However,  The first officers were there before the attack had even finished. So he seems unreliable.
Also none of the witnesses who were interviewed almost immediately mentioned the attacker speaking at all, some even said he never spoke. 
One interviewer asked the man who claimed the perp had shouted about killing Muslims to see footage of it on his phone, but the man said it was out of battery.
I'm sure several people were filming the attack, as they always do, so if he did shout that out, there should be evidence of it surfacing at some point.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


He brings up a valid point. The world would be a better place if you simply sterilized the lot of them. Muzzies, Africans, all of them.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 19, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> Muslims finally get a tiny taste of their own medicine and they cry foul. Fuck the muzzie scum.



Er... when Muslims do it, you scream and cry, and then when it happens to Muslims you rejoice..... er.... what?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



I'm pointing more toward the inane hypocrisy of these righties than making a statement about religion. They elude to a vague idea that liberals are apologists where none is found while overtly applauding this attack.
I have never seen a liberal do this.
It's completely despicable.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jun 19, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I was simply mocking the RWer response whenever a liberal dare suggest such a thing.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jun 19, 2017)

Theowl32 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Is that what I said, dope?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 19, 2017)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...




Yes, basically Nationalists and the like use EMOTION as their main weapon. They don't think things through on a practical level. They try and separate people, because they know it works. It worked for Hitler hating the Jews, it worked in Rwanda with the Hutus and Tutsis, it worked for the Serbs in the former Yugoslavia and I could go on and on. Divide and conquer. 

The USSR failed and the right didn't know who to fight against, who to use as an excuse to spend loads of money on the military and the like. And when Islam came along, they've been so desperate to make it happen, and it's impossible to stop these people. They're so malleable, so willing for there to be conflict and division that it will always happen. It's sad. In the 1990s people thought the world had grown up.... it hasn't.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

It was the al quds extremist march in London yesterday, and the Finsbury Park mosque share their frustration that Israel hasn't been destroyed already. I wonder if this hate march has anything to do with this.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 19, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



How about we sterilize the country that is the biggest threat to global security. The USA. Would you be happy then?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 19, 2017)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


If you dont want to see them all slaughtered then you are an apologist. Its an indictment of our educational standards.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 19, 2017)

All those hit were from the Mosque Welfare Center.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > So no lefty has accused Donald Trump yet? Are they losing their edge?
> ...


Ah yes. Because Muslims were always so peaceful before. This is why the term libtard was coined.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 19, 2017)

Coyote said:


> "fighting back" = killing more innocent people?  Where's the sanity in that?



  Sure glad our ancestors didnt think like you.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jun 19, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



I agreed with you. I have never seen any liberal overtly applaud such an act as these righties are.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 19, 2017)

The greatest myths and lies of all time:

 "The Left is tolerant." 

 "Islam is a religion of peace"

 "Friends was better than Seinfeld"


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 19, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> That mosque has massive amounts of ties to terrorism. Just sayin..


Actually it doesnt.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 19, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Muslims finally get a tiny taste of their own medicine and they cry foul. Fuck the muzzie scum.
> ...


I don't recall any of them screaming and shouting at their brother muslims terrorists for making them all look bad.
You live by the sword you die by the sword.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Senior Labour MP Diane Abbott and Met commissioner Cressida Dick were among several prominent figures seen joining an interfaith meeting at Finsbury Park mosque. 

Earlier Theresa May was seen at the meeting with religious leaders (see earlier).

Jeremy Corbyn was not visible at the meeting. He may have continued upstairs to join the mosque’s congregation in their afternoon prayer.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

*Attacker not known to security services*
The suspect in the attack was not known to the security services, according to security minister Ben Wallace. 

“This man was not known to the authorities in the space of extremism or far-right extremism and he clearly took advantage of a simple weapon, a vehicle, to make an attack on people going about their business,” Wallace told Sky News.

He added: “There are no ifs no buts, this is a terrorist attack in the same way the bomber of Manchester blew up many people only recently. This is a pure terrorist attack designed to inflict terror and fear and also hurt people in some twisted cause.”


Makes a change.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Damien Gayle

Jeremy Corbyn has just arrived at Finsbury Park mosque accompanied by Labour MP for Tottenham David Lammy. The labour leader walked past a scrum of reporters and passersby to enter by the men’s entrance. He did not say anything, but a passerby was heard shouting: “I love you!” A second man shouted: “All Muslims love you.”

Lol.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Lol, I think that proves you are a racist shit who wants to chemically castrate black people.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

The number of people being treated in hospital after the attack now stands at seven, down from eight this morning. 

In an update NHS England said: “A total of seven patients are currently being treated in London hospitals. The three hospitals who have received patients are the Royal London, Whittington, and St Mary’s. The London Ambulance Service treated two and discharged at the scene.”

It does not say whether any of the wounded are in critical care. Earlier police said two people were seriously injured.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > That mosque has massive amounts of ties to terrorism. Just sayin..
> ...


They don't preach death to infidels or death to Jews in that mosque? Yes they do.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

May has met religious leaders of many faiths at the Finsbury Park Mosque, including Mohammed Kozbar, chair of the mosque.



 

Nice pic of Mrs May for Tammy.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> The number of people being treated in hospital after the attack now stands at seven, down from eight this morning.
> 
> In an update NHS England said: “A total of seven patients are currently being treated in London hospitals. The three hospitals who have received patients are the Royal London, Whittington, and St Mary’s. The London Ambulance Service treated two and discharged at the scene.”
> 
> It does not say whether any of the wounded are in critical care. Earlier police said two people were seriously injured.


7 more leaches on society who will spend the rest of their lives milking it collecting welfare.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> May has met religious leaders of many faiths at the Finsbury Park Mosque, including Mohammed Kozbar, chair of the mosque.
> 
> View attachment 134191
> 
> Nice pic of Mrs May for Tammy.


Sitting down with "terrorists "?


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 19, 2017)

Tonight's attack is just part & parcel of living in a big city. nothing to be alarmed about...right, sadiq khan?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 19, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


No they dont dummy.
FPM wins apology from Thomson Reuters | Finsbury Park Mosque

They took that shit to court and won.

*It was only after the intervention of the BBC that we discovered we were labelled under ‘Terrorism’ by WorldCheck. We thank the BBC and especially Peter Oborne for telling the world about this clandestine financial compliance industry. Having found out about this false and defamatory WorldCheck profile we were able to bring legal proceedings which have resulted in these untrue allegations being removed.  WorldCheck has today confirmed in court that it has withdrawn any allegation that the mosque has any current or suspected connections to terrorism, it has expressed its regret for publishing those false allegations and agreed to pay us damages and our legal costs.*

You are badly informed dummy.


----------



## guno (Jun 19, 2017)

*This will infurate the rightwing goyim*



*JEWISH GROUPS CONDEMN LONDON MOSQUE ATTACK, EXPRESS SOLIDARITY WITH UK MUSLIMS*
BYJPOST.COM STAFF, TAMARA ZIEVE

 JUNE 19, 2017 12:20

*“An attack on one religion is an attack on all religions and all people and faiths must stand together against terror.”*


Jewish groups condemn London mosque attack, express solidarity with UK Muslims


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > May has met religious leaders of many faiths at the Finsbury Park Mosque, including Mohammed Kozbar, chair of the mosque.
> ...


You were complaining that she was nowhere to be seen, so here she is Tammy.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 19, 2017)

life comes at you fast!


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 19, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> A little girl (probably around 11 or 12 years old) came into my place of work the other day and she was all wrapped up in her mummy clothes, as was her mother.  Her father of course was wearing normal everyday clothes, shorts and a T shirt.  It was like 98 degrees outside.  The little girl had a black eye.  I know the father did it.  I just know it!  I just stared him down the whole time he was there.  Bastard.  I'd love to give that misogynist douche a black eye!


Could you call CPS or the police? He needs to be questioned.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 19, 2017)

Hutch Starskey said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



I wasn't necessarily arguing with you, it just annoys me what the right do.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Just watching Sky footage where the police are having to fight off the Muslims to stop them lynching the perp. 
Not quite how the muslims at the scene have been reporting it.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Tokenism. She is just after votes. Her advisors have told her to try and act human.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Oh OK, it's like what you said in another of your many failed threads - if she shows emotion she is faking it, and if she doesn't she's a monster.
Good Lord you are one dumb terrorist supporter.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


She doesnt give a fuck what happens to any of us. The tories have cut the police and border security budgets for nearly a decade now. There will be a lot more of this and the blood is on her hands.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 19, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...


Oh?    A thousand Muslims just marched against Isis


----------



## theHawk (Jun 19, 2017)

CNN is already jumping to conclusions that this was a "terror attack".  What happened to "wait for the facts to come in"?


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


You are unhinged.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 19, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Ah yes....a Sikh is the same as a Muslim to you, aren't they?


----------



## guno (Jun 19, 2017)

guno said:


> *This will infurate the rightwing goyim*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Following the incident, the European Jewish Congress expressed its shock and condemned the attack. 

“This is an unconscionable attack on Muslim worshippers during their holy month of Ramadan,” EJC President Dr. Moshe Kantor said. “We condemn this attack and its attempt to escalate tensions in the UK and we stand firmly besides our Muslim brothers and sisters in the aftermath of this attack.”


----------



## mamooth (Jun 19, 2017)

LoneLaugher said:


> If you were intelligent enough to grasp my intent here, I might be offended.



Your sarcasm is often too subtle for the conservative rage-cult mouth-breather wimps to grasp. 

You fool me sometimes with the way you imitate their sick "I hate all the teachings of Christ" nature so well. I read it and think "yep, another hellbound conservative bedwetter making excuses for killing" ... and then I see your name and figure it out.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 19, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


They've been radicalized.....some of them might soon be manipulated to commit acts themselves.........no....who are we kidding.  That would require getting out of mommy's basement.


----------



## guno (Jun 19, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


their ignorance is astounding


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 19, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



Fine, but who is living by the sword? All Muslims? No, individuals are individuals, right?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 19, 2017)

guno said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > *This will infurate the rightwing goyim*
> ...


People arent supposed to get on.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Senior Labour MP Diane Abbott and Met commissioner Cressida Dick were among several prominent figures seen joining an interfaith meeting at Finsbury Park mosque.
> 
> Earlier Theresa May was seen at the meeting with religious leaders (see earlier).
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn was not visible at the meeting. He may have continued upstairs to join the mosque’s congregation in their afternoon prayer.



*"Met commissioner Cressida Dick"*

A very unfortunate name to have.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Damien Gayle
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn has just arrived at Finsbury Park mosque accompanied by Labour MP for Tottenham David Lammy. The labour leader walked past a scrum of reporters and passersby to enter by the men’s entrance. He did not say anything, but a passerby was heard shouting: “I love you!” A second man shouted: “All Muslims love you.”
> 
> Lol.



He should just call himself Mohammed Corbyn and go the full mile.

He's taken the day off from his near week long orgy of exploiting DEAD PEOPLE in Grenfell Tower, to now attempt to play politics with this by sucking up to the Kebabs.

Has he phoned his Hamas and Hezbollah friends yet I wonder?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 19, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> http://newenglishreview.org/Richard_Hobbs_/Why_Islam_is_a_Cult/




He missed the most important one.  Cults are easy to join but invoke very harsh penalties for leaving.

 There isn't anything more harsh than supporting death for apostates as does Islam.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> *Labour leader's 15 meetings with his 'friend' who wants to destroy Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More Tilly lies exposed. You really are an agent for hate. People like you are terrorist enablers spreading lies.

Sunday Telegraph retracts false accusations on the chairman of Finsbury Park Mosque | Finsbury Park Mosque

*The Sunday Telegraph published a statement on the 18th of September, which set the record straight on insidious accusations made by Andrew Gilligan in an article published on the 13th of March, defaming myself as well as Finsbury Park Mosque of which I am the Director.

Whilst I am pleased and satisfied with this conclusion of a 6 month struggle which has affected myself, my family as well as the Finsbury Park Mosque community, I am by no means happy with the state of affairs with certain sectors of the British media and their adherence to standards of accuracy, truth and professionalism. Had I not persevered with an almighty battle which consumed much of my time and effort and drained my family, and had I not enjoyed the backing of the FPM and the local Islington community, the allegations that Gilligan falsely made, would have remained and stuck. The fact that as far as I am aware, Mr. Gilligan was never reprimanded for his false claims, and that until this day I remain denied the right to reply on the pages of the Telegraph, are unacceptable by any means and reflect badly on the state of British Press and the standards of justice, truth and fairness.

Many thanks to those who stood by me and Finsbury Park Mosque which will remain in the pursuit of community cohesion, social harmony and equality.

The correction in relation to my complaint was published on Sunday 18th September on page 2.

Please also find attached a link to the stand-alone online correction http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/09/19/mohammed-kozbar/

as well as the footnote correction on the original article http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/politics/Jeremy_Corbyn/12192292/Jeremy-Corbyn-and-the-mosque-leader-who-blames-the-UK-for-Isil.html?x*


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Damien Gayle
> ...


Maybe he should be chemically castrated  ?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Senior Labour MP Diane Abbott and Met commissioner Cressida Dick were among several prominent figures seen joining an interfaith meeting at Finsbury Park mosque.
> ...




Ivanna would have been much better, true.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 19, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



   And apparently you have no problem importing them either.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Is that ALL they could get 1,000? People can get 250,000 on the streets to scream supporting for the Global Warming Scam, how many Muslims are there and only 1,000 march against ISIS, I suppose the other 2 MILLION are staying away because they are sympathetic to ISIS or if not there would be many more than 1,000 marching.

But nice attempt at pro-Islamist Propaganda Apology from you.


----------



## mamooth (Jun 19, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> The whole situation is so disgusting.  I hate it and I hate Muslims.  I don't care if these bunch of nerds call me a "bigot."



It's not us you have to worry about. After all, unlike your death cult, the liberals are rational and peaceful. It's God's judgement that you have to worry about.

Unless you turn your life around, you're going to burn in Hell for eternity, along with the other disgusting pieces of human shit on this thread who are chortling over killing innocents and abetting the tactic by making excuses for it. Doesn't that concern you at all? It should. Eternity is a long time.

Remember, God wouldn't ever tell you to act like such a vile shitstain of a human being. The instructions you're all following come from Satan. He's got your souls snagged in his infernal vice-grip pliers. If any of you want to escape Hell, you need to repent, sincerely, and that means making your repentance public.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

guno said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



How is your White Genocide Wet Dream coming along Guano darling? You haven't posted any of your racist threads lately where you dribble from the lips at the thought of White people dying out.

Or any fanatically anti-Christian hate threads you're so well known for posting.

A DNA Communist like you should be more organised.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > http://newenglishreview.org/Richard_Hobbs_/Why_Islam_is_a_Cult/
> ...



The British Marxist Party leader this Jeremy Mohammed bin Corbyn, never met a Radical Terrorist he doesn't like.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 19, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Nope.  Why give you the satisfaction while I can sit here eat popcorn, and watch you extol the virtues of killing innocent people?
> 
> ?





.....Says the poster who supports the peace prize for a Palestinian terrorist and who considers Pally terrorists to be heroic.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


>



 Not only Corbyn but George Galloway to boot.

Should we assume Ken Livingstone was sick that day?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Damien Gayle
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn has just arrived at Finsbury Park mosque accompanied by Labour MP for Tottenham David Lammy. The labour leader walked past a scrum of reporters and passersby to enter by the men’s entrance. He did not say anything, but a passerby was heard shouting: “I love you!” A second man shouted: “All Muslims love you.”
> 
> Lol.



*"Jeremy Corbyn has just arrived at Finsbury Park mosque accompanied by Labour MP for Tottenham David Lammy."*

Here I'll fix the error:

Jeremy Mohammed bin Corbyn has just arrived at Finsbury Park mosque accompanied by Labour MP for The Congo David Lammy. Upon entering Finsbury Park mosque David Lammy was heard to ask "Gibs me some food, do you have any Great Apes on the grill like we eat in The Congo?

OMG how RACIST of me  

David Lammy - Wikipedia


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 19, 2017)

Toro said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



Islam isn't a race it is the largest hate group on the planet.


----------



## guno (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...





Tommy Tainant said:


> People arent supposed to get on.



?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 19, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe some of you would actually celebrate and show support for the killing of innocent people.  Quite frankly, I don't want any of these crazy, cowardly SOB's in society, I care little for their motives or ideology.  Find them all and serve them the appropriate justice.  This isn't the world we want to live, and it shouldn't be accepted by anyone.
> ...


Neither are any followers of any religion if that is true.


----------



## guno (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


thankfully the rightwing white christer trash are dying off


----------



## bodecea (Jun 19, 2017)

Rexx Taylor said:


> why do I get the feeling that all next week.....CNN/PMS-NBC will create stories on how Trump is responsible for tonights/last night terror attack


You get these feelings often?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 19, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > why do I get the feeling that all next week.....CNN/PMS-NBC will create stories on how Trump is responsible for tonights/last night terror attack
> ...


Who is "they"?   Name names.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Damien Gayle
> ...


You are a racist. How do you get away with posting this shit ?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 19, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Remember Alex Jones saying that the KIDS killed at the Manchester concert "liberal trendies"?


----------



## iceberg (Jun 19, 2017)

Sweden's Largest Newspaper Demands "Ban Men In Cars To Stop Terror" | Zero Hedge


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 19, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > Rexx Taylor said:
> ...




Lisa Bloom
Kathy Griffin
et. al.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 19, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...


And how about making excuses for christers all the time?


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


White Privilege!


----------



## theHawk (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...



It was fake news anyway.  Barely a hundred so-called "Muslims" lead the march, then the crowd "grew", meaning a bunch of Muslim loving liberals joined in.  Just look at the picture, not one hijab.  Completely manufactured "protest" in order to try and make Muslims look " good".


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You're working very hard to disparage anyone and everyone except the attacker.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jun 19, 2017)

guno said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...



Get along.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 19, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


Kathy Griffin said trump was responsible for Kathy Griffin?


----------



## theHawk (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Funny how you never condemn racist comments from your left winger friends: Breaking: Van runs into crowd outside N. London Mosque


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 19, 2017)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


She is waiting to see if he is a "muzzie".


----------



## bodecea (Jun 19, 2017)

Snouter said:


> So unbelievable the amount of Darkies in London.  Scary.  The invasion will hit a few ripples here and there.


"Darkies"?


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 19, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




I know, right?

Kathy Griffin blames Trump


----------



## bodecea (Jun 19, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Apparently the man yelled "I want to kill Muslims," if that is the case he is a hero and martyr in the war against the Islamic Imperialist invaders, he should be given a posthumous medal.  Death to Islam and death to pedophile worshippers Jes Suis Breivik!


Is he a hero for doing something you admire but would never have the courage to do yourself tho you talk the talk?


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 19, 2017)

200 shot over a 16 day period in Chicago. 

CNN cameras around? 

 *crickets crickets*


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 19, 2017)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



The attacker was a freedom fighter and a hero, hopefully there will be many more acts of self defense against the Islamic Imperialist invaders to come.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 19, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...


Ah...so....what are YOU actively doing to make that happen?   Or are you all talk while hiding behind your safe keyboard?


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 19, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently the man yelled "I want to kill Muslims," if that is the case he is a hero and martyr in the war against the Islamic Imperialist invaders, he should be given a posthumous medal.  Death to Islam and death to pedophile worshippers Jes Suis Breivik!
> ...



He's a hero for fighting back against tge pedophile worshipping Islamic Imperialist invaders who you so love.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 19, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



None of your fucking business.  The only good Muslim is a dead Muslim, Je Suis Breivik!


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 19, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> 200 shot over a 16 day period in Chicago.
> 
> CNN cameras around?
> 
> *crickets crickets*





Sounds like RAID for Chitcago?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



^ Tammy has an Internet crush on me, he follows me around the forum, he's obsessed with everything I post, he cannot get enough of me.

As a good Roman Catholic girl I suppose I'm flattered by occupying so much space in Tammy's head and it's only because I'm a generous person that I'm NOT demanding that he starts paying me rent for all that Head Space.


----------



## MindWars (Jun 19, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



They don't know what freedom is. They need a dictator the left can't function without a gov.


----------



## guno (Jun 19, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...


oy vey goy boy


----------



## bodecea (Jun 19, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> 200 shot over a 16 day period in Chicago.
> 
> CNN cameras around?
> 
> *crickets crickets*


Just some more 2nd Amendment solutions.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



No that's what you Leftist pro-Islamist Apologists do every time one of your Camel Jockey Kebab friends slaughters Western peoples on Western streets.

Fuck Islam. Fuck The Paedophile Prophet Mohammed. Fuck Leftist pro-Islamist Apologists.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 19, 2017)

guno said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Death to the pedophile worshipping death cult of Mohammad (may piss be upon him).


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jun 19, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...





Call Sign Chaos said:


> The attacker was a freedom fighter and a hero, hopefully there will be many more acts of self defense against the Islamic Imperialist invaders to come.


Exactly what an ISIS leader would say.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 19, 2017)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


 
Collaborating scum are legitimate targets as well just like the treasonous whore Jo Cox, Je Suis Breivik!


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 19, 2017)

Toro said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Nia88 said:
> ...



Constitution or no Constitution, the growth of Islam in America, and the west in general, is a huge concern if you have hopes for the survival of the west.


----------



## theHawk (Jun 19, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



She did.  She blamed Trump for her mental state.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



^ Disgusting, but typical for a Leftist, Leftists are morally bankrupt.

Likening Call Sign Chaos to an ISIS leader, yes where has Call Sign Chaos demanded that people have their heads cut off including children, where people are burned alive, where people are buried alive including children, where people are thrown off rooftops, where people are dissolved alive in vats of acid?

You people are such sick, twisted, perverted and vile puppies.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Post up even one example of any leftist saying anything even close to these gems below, dope.



Call Sign Chaos said:


> The attacker was a freedom fighter and a hero, hopefully there will be many more acts of self defense against the Islamic Imperialist invaders to come.





Call Sign Chaos said:


> He's a hero for fighting back against tge pedophile worshipping Islamic Imperialist invaders who you so love.





Call Sign Chaos said:


> Death to the pedophile worshipping death cult of Mohammad (may piss be upon him).


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...



You don't believe an ISIS leader would characterize their attackers in the same way?

You dopes are exactly like them and are too dumb to even see it.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 19, 2017)

Make no mistake, this absolutely was a retaliatory attack.

There have been a multitude more since the Manchester bombing.

Vigilante justice..what happens when the government doesn't do its job.

They may eventually go for the corrupt government.


----------



## theHawk (Jun 19, 2017)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



A leftist would never praise anyone standing up against Islam.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 19, 2017)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...





Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...


But chemical castration is ok ?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



Post where ANYONE has posted ANYTHING to get likened to an ISIS leader.





^ What Call Sign Chaos said


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jun 19, 2017)

theHawk said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Of course you missed the point entirely.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


I just did, retard.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



No you didn't, there is NOTHING in ANY of Call Sign Chaos comments to liken him to an ISIS leader.

Why don't you just go to Mecca and Praise Allah, you're already there in your hollow head as it is.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Hutch Starskey said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



You don't ever have to worry about missing a point, considering you never have a point to begin with.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 19, 2017)

30 page thread and not one "christian" has apologised to the victims.

Isnt that what is supposed to happen ?

I am also interested to hear what "christians" are doing to curb extremism in their communities.

They can no longer turn a blind eye to this and are as guilty as the perp if they do not take action now.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 19, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


-------------------------------  I of course am against any killing of USA troops.  That being said , I think that the USA  should wage TOTAL War on our enemies no matter where the enemy is .    That action will of course limit the number of dead American soldiers because of the efficiency of Total War  Fridgid .


----------



## theHawk (Jun 19, 2017)

By the way, the incident didn't happen outside a Mosque as the media claims.  It was an entire block away.

Fake News strikes again.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 19, 2017)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



You are a 5th columnist ISIS collaborator and a legitimate target.


----------



## theHawk (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> 30 page thread and not one "christian" has apologised to the victims.
> 
> Isnt that what is supposed to happen ?
> 
> ...



We don't need to do anything to "curb extremism" in our communities because there is none.  

The only extremism is Islam, and we're  doing everything we can to keep them out.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



Leftist pro-Islamist Propagandist Apologists HATE Freedom of Speech, so:


----------



## bodecea (Jun 19, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...


So, you are really just a little coward boy who can only play at violence thru your computer........


----------



## pismoe (Jun 19, 2017)

is it unimaginable to think that this van attack was something done by 'british government' itself so that that government can now go after the English with more rules and laws ??


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Like I said earlier. You're too dumb to even see how you're just like them.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Hutch Starskey said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



Quick all you Leftist pro-Islamist Propagandist Apologists better get into the below thread, this attack that has JUST happened in Paris has ALL the initial indicators it's one of your Camel Jockey Kebab pets, you better monitor the situation because you'll have to do what you did for Paris, Nice, San Bernardino, Manchester, London Bridge and that's DEFLECT, APOLIGISE, DERAIL, PROPAGANDISE:

Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 19, 2017)

pismoe said:


> is it unimaginable to think that this van attack was something done by 'british government' itself so that that government can now go after the English with more rules and laws ??



Not entirely, but that would be extremely stupid on their part when the population is already seething with anger against their policies. Could very well prove to be fatal.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jun 19, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



You are a fanatical lunatic.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 19, 2017)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...





Tommy Tainant said:


> 30 page thread and not one "christian" has apologised to the victims.
> 
> Isnt that what is supposed to happen ?
> 
> ...



Did the man kill in the name of the Christian god?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



No you are too dumb to even realise what a gibbering fucking moron you are. Just go and boil your hollow head already.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



^ Says the Prophet Mohammed lover.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> 30 page thread and not one "christian" has apologised to the victims.
> 
> Isnt that what is supposed to happen ?
> 
> ...


I condemn the wannabe murderer and the victims have my condolences.
I can't apologise for Christians as I'm not religious and as far as I know there is no evidence this man is a Christian anyway.

However, the van is Welsh, so will you apologise to the victims on behalf of the Welsh?

You stupid fat twat. Lol.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



What a silly dope you are. You simultaneously attack me for something I never said while claiming 1st amd protection.

Truly stupid.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



That thread is dead.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...



Please quote me saying anything that even remotely suggests that position, dope.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



*"You simultaneously attack me for something I never said"*

Are you now saying that you didn't liken Call Sign Chaos to an ISIS leader, are you that senile you've already forgotten? Here have a reminder:





Breaking: Van runs into crowd outside N. London Mosque


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


----------



## bodecea (Jun 19, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...


Yawn.....talk is so cheap.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



That's not what I said at all, dope.
Apparently you can't even follow a thread.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 19, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...


Yeah yeah...blah blah blah...


----------



## bodecea (Jun 19, 2017)

theHawk said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


And you believed her?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



You seem very upset by Call Sign Chaos comments, to the point you highlighted the below in the MOST PATHETIC way, the third one, you don't like people saying Death to the Paedophile Worshipping death cult of Mohammed?





Breaking: Van runs into crowd outside N. London Mosque


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



^ Time now for everyone to just ignore The Troll.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 19, 2017)

More indisputable evidence that the left-wing ideology is exclusively built on irrational emotions. For years, automobiles have caused more deaths than firearms. And yet, the left has *never* called to ban automobiles. Never. Not once. Why?

Because the left likes automobiles and has an irrational fear of firearms. Even now, as England continues to experience mass homicides from automobiles (while guns are banned), nobody on their side of the aisle is calling to ban automobiles.

Van Plows Into Crowd Near London Mosque in Suspected Terror Attack


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...





Lucy Hamilton said:


> you don't like people saying Death to the Paedophile Worshipping death cult of Mohammed?



No I don't. It sounds exactly like, 'death to infidels'.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Still lying.


*'We don't feel safe!' Eyewitness to Finsbury Park attack says Muslims don’t feel protected*

Witness Adhil claimed on Sky News that he believed the incident was a response to the London Bridge terror attack two weeks.

He said: “It doesn’t take anyone to work out what has happened. This is blatantly a response to what has happened in London Bridge.

“*But, I would like to say that the response time by the police was ridiculous.

“It took the police one hour to come. I don’t understand why it took them so long to come. ...

'We don't feel safe!' Eyewitness to Finsbury Park attack says Muslims don’t feel protected



Dep Asst Comm Neil Basu’s press conference:

Police were on the scene as it unfolded*

From 12.21am police received a number of calls to Seven Sisters Road following a van having collided with pedestrians. Officers were in the immediate vicinity at the time, actually as the attack unfolded and they responded instantly. Additional officers were on scene within 10 minutes.

Finsbury Park attack: Arrested man held on terror offences – latest updates


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Most are already ignoring you.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 19, 2017)

bodecea said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



You'd hit it, huh, Bodey? Yeesh!


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 19, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...




wrong team for him


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 19, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Its not material. It springs from a violent western culture. We need to examine how he was radicalised. there are lessons to be learned here.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 19, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > is it unimaginable to think that this van attack was something done by 'british government' itself so that that government can now go after the English with more rules and laws ??
> ...


---------------------------------------   thanks for the reply .   My response is that its a theory that can never be proven .   As far as the population seething with anger .  I don't know , seems that the only things that the Brits are doing well is putting on silly memorials after successful attacks on English by muslims and all the while MORE muslims are moving into the British Isles  Marion .


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



Um yes that's why nearly EVERY post I have made in this thread has Winners, Agrees, Thank You's and Funny and Agree.

As I said it's time to ignore you now Troll, half the forum already ignores you, so you should be used to it. You have contributed nothing to this thread except sheer idiocy.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Is this that Leftist Maniac Psychopath woman that was thinking holding Trump's severed head was funny?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Have another winner. Cherish it while you plot ethnic cleansing.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



Thank you Tammy darling, how sweet and thoughtful you can be.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 19, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Peoples who were crushed by the van living the mosquee.
> Communicate from the autority keep on living your life " The usual speech " But remain vigilant.
> Muslim Council of Britain : Van hit people living the mosquee demand protection outside of all mosquee.



The thing is, this is EXACTLY what DAESH/ISIS wants - pitting muslims against non muslims through terrorism.  And everyone is scared.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Yes.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > 30 page thread and not one "christian" has apologised to the victims.
> ...


Seeing as that is where he hired his van its possible that he was Welsh.
We have our share of shits (patriots in your language) and it is a source of National shame. Wales isnt like that.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Peoples who were crushed by the van living the mosquee.
> ...



Nobody is scared, we don't have Islamaphobia, we have no FEAR of the 7th Century Islamic Death Cult, we HATE them, HATING Islam is NOT having a phobia of Islam.

Are you wearing your prettiest Burka today darling? You must be very warm, please remember to drink plenty of water


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Lol. Wales has the NF, filthy communists, Muslim extremists and the EDL, Tammy.
And It seems the police are investigating properties in Cardiff as we speak.
If he turns out to come from your crappy little slag heap of a country, will you be 'apologising' for him?
Lol.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...




They prefer being the targets of bombs, vehicles, and knives?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



I like Dylan Thomas and an old Welsh actor called Emlyn Williams, he also wrote plays, he appeared in very many good British films from the 1930s and 1940s.

Emlyn Williams - Wikipedia


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



What is EDL Tilly?


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


The English Defence League.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 19, 2017)

Nia88 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > This is what happens when Muslims commit acts of violence, too often, in a land not their own.
> ...



One thing that is clear in this thread - some have quit pretending that it's only Islamic extremists they're against.

Just what ISIS wants.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



I hope they are defending England in the severest fashion from all of those Quaker Would Be Suicide Bombers that are in the news all the time, not to mention the Radical Fundamentalist Extremist Women's Institute, you should be careful of those Nail Bomb Cakes those elderly English wimmens are so obsessed with baking


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



But....but....but....is it 'what Isis wants' 
I mean, we ALWAYS have to take their views on everything into account


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Well we could play Spot The Islamic Extremist In The Crowd couldn't we?

Which is the Would Be Suicide Bomber from this picture? We wouldn't know until they blew themselves up and there's the problem.







Which of these three Kebab women could be wearing a Suicide Vest? We wouldn't know until they blew themselves up and there's the problem.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > They started whining about this within a few hours of the attack
> ...



I disagree with this:

The reporting of those went like this:

LET'S NOT JUMP TO CONCLUSIONS! WE DON'T KNOW IF THIS IS A TERRORIST ATTACK! THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH MUSLIMS! ISLAM IS A RELIGION OF PEACE! THERE IS NO NEED TO THINK THAT ALL MUSLIMS WANT TO KILL YOU!

The reporting of this Finsbury Park situation is like IMMEDIATELY:

THIS IS A TERRORIST ATTACK! THIS IS A WHITE MAN! THIS IS ISLAMAPHOBIC! WE DEMAND THAT ALL MOSQUES GET SPECIAL PROTECTION! ALL WHITE PEOPLE WANT TO KILL ALL THE MUSLIMS!


The reporting of each of the terrorist attacks was immediate, and speculation was immediate, in each case, including this one -  police were VERY circumspect about calling it a terrorist attack ahead of the facts, which is a appropriate.

In fact, my first post in this thread was along the lines of we don't know anything yet: ppost #22,  104 and 144.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 19, 2017)

pismoe said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


So...you are also willing for the country to go to total war footing?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 19, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Hmmm, a threat.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...


I understand he's been dead for 1300 years.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Nia88 said:
> ...


Kind of like the problem we've got here in the U.S.....telling who is the good gun owner vs. the bad gun owner.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 19, 2017)

The only terrorist supporters I see on this thread are those who are *actively praising the person who drove his van into a crowd of people and justifying his act as "payback".*  That's supporting terrorism.

There is no excuse *ever ever ever *for targeting innocent people.

If you live by an "eye for an eye" what happens when everyone is blind?  You just end up *with a pile of dead bodies of people who had nothing to do with the violence but happened to be in the wrong place at the wrong time.*

You'd think folks would have learned something from the Irish Troubles.  "There Were Roses" by Tommy Sands, is just as relevant now as it was then:

_Now fear it filled the countryside there was fear in every home
When late at night a car came prowling round the Ryan Road
A Catholic would be killed tonight to even up the score
Oh Christ it's young McDonald they've taken from the door

 Isaac was my friend! he cried, he begged them with his tears
But centuries of hatred have ears that do not hear
An eye for an eye, it was all that filled their minds
And another eye for another eye till everyone is blind_


----------



## bodecea (Jun 19, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


It does amuse me how you dwell so much on my sex life.   However, I will disappoint you.   I am and have been happily married for quite a while now.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Black humor....but humor nonetheless.


----------



## Marianne (Jun 19, 2017)

Hey it's just "part and parcel of living in the big city."

Flashback: London Mayor Says Terrorism Is ‘Part And Parcel Of Living In A Big City’

I'm not crying any tears over this.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...




*"The reporting of each of the terrorist attacks was immediate, and speculation was immediate, in each case, including this one - police were VERY circumspect about calling it a terrorist attack ahead of the facts, which is a appropriate.

In fact, my first post in this thread was along the lines of we don't know anything yet: ppost #22, 104 and 144."*

The MSM did not report in the way you say they did.

Paris, Nice, London, Manchester etc was not immediate, I listened to the news reporters, they were hesitant and reluctant, despite ALL the hallmarkings all pointing toward Islamic Terrorists, to even mention that they were Islamic Terrorists, they even went so far as to suggest "we don't know what the motive behind the attack is"

But this situation at Finsbury Park, they showed zero of the same reluctance and IMMEDIATELY called it a "Terrorist Attack"


----------



## Coyote (Jun 19, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> Ok I'm seeing quite a change in how this is being reported from the other attacks. This attack is getting the proper outrage. Why exactly did the politicians and media not make such firm responses to prior attacks?
> 
> Moreover it's been several hours since they arrested this guy, why do we still know nothing about him?




You must  not have read all the reports of the other attacks - there was a hell of a lot of outrage both from the public and politicians.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Yes but some things are not funny, the things that showed Obama being murdered, they were vile and grotesque also, just like this whatever her name is woman with the Trump severed head.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > The whole situation is so disgusting.  I hate it and I hate Muslims.  I don't care if these bunch of nerds call me a "bigot."  I hate them based on their actions (and inactions), the way they treat women and especially little girls and boys, and a whole slew of other reasons.  The religion (or CULT) inspires some disgusting activity and some disgusting behaviors.  It is outdated and should be obsolete because of the ignorance of it all.
> ...



No, I don't think she would.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I wouldn't and I've never advocated such a thing, he's a sick fuck who is unhealthily obsessed with me.

He of course is a deranged bigot and has openly called for women who don't share his vile views to have their children taken away from them and be locked up in zoos. He obviously hates women, considering he frequently calls women "slags", "sluts" and "c*nts"

Horrible little vile faggot that he is.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Um I'll be diplomatic about this, Bode's um spouse wouldn't have male lower region parts.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 19, 2017)

depotoo said:


> All those hit were from the Mosque Welfare Center.



That doesn't fit their narrative.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 19, 2017)

*Let's get back on topic  NOW- we're derailing badly into what's better off in the FZ so take it there if you want to continue.*


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> 30 page thread and not one "christian" has apologised to the victims.
> 
> Isnt that what is supposed to happen ?
> 
> ...




Its true. They whine about what we're not giving them and they whine about how victimized they and how they hate everybody who isn't white. They want ISIL terrorists stopped but you never hear anything about them wanting the kkk stopped.

Foreign terrorists - bad
Domestic terrorists - good

Not to mention this is just one more lie from trump.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...




When someone *deliberately drives a van into a crowd of innocent civilians, in an act of terrorism*, and someone else says: "The attacker was a freedom fighter and a hero, hopefully there will be many more acts of self defense against the Islamic Imperialist invaders to come."

What exactly does that make that person?

Every time there is a terrorist attack where ISIS takes the credit *they call the attacker a soldier of ISIS and a hero and vow more attacks*.  Hamas calls it's terrorists "freedom fighters".

What Hutch said was: *Exactly what an ISIS leader would say
*
And it is.  It is what they say.

So...right now, from Chaos, it's only words...except for what this van driver did...where he took words into action.  But those words are the words ISIS uses.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 19, 2017)

theHawk said:


> By the way, the incident didn't happen outside a Mosque as the media claims.  It was an entire block away.
> 
> Fake News strikes again.



Yes...it was in front of an Islamic Welfare center.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 19, 2017)

pismoe said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


----------------------------  Hey  Bodecea.   Whats wrong with TOTAL WAR against enemies .   Heck , that's how we won ww2 on 2 fronts and we negotiated with noone about terms of Unconditional Surrender Bodecea .


----------



## Scamp (Jun 19, 2017)

Notice to Muslims...Counterattacks are a bitch ain't they.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


The pressure to immediately label it terrorism came from the Muslim community virtually within hours of the occurrence - before it was even light. It was already clear what they were doing. No doubt threats were made too.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



It was reported much the same way this incident was - slow to confirm whether or not it was terrorism, slow to release identities and motives.  The police did not immediately call this one a terrorist attack.  In this case they still have not released a motive have they?

I don't see any difference in the speed of releasing information here.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Don't you think Chaos' words ought to be condemned along with anyone who supports and act of terror against innocent people?

What he said was absolutely sick.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 19, 2017)

Scamp said:


> Notice to Muslims...Counterattacks are a bitch ain't they.



And another terrorist supporter.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

*BREAKING: Finsbury Park terror suspect named as 47-year-old father of four from Wales*
*THE man suspected of carrying out the Finsbury Park terror attack has been named as a 47-year-old Darren Osborne.*

The father-of-four from Cardiff was arrested for attempted murder at the scene and taken to a south London police station where he remains in custody.

He is believed to have grown up in Weston-super-mare, Somerset. 

Scotland Yard raided a home in Cardiff on Monday in connection with the attack, which injured nine people and left a man dead at the scene in Finsbury Park. 

Police are said to have swooped on Osborne’s home, in Pentwyn. 


*BREAKING: Finsbury Park terror suspect named as 47-year-old father of four from Wales*


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 19, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




.....Says the one who thinks the rape of British children is funny when her heroes indulge in it for Jihad.


----------



## Scamp (Jun 19, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > Notice to Muslims...Counterattacks are a bitch ain't they.
> ...



No Ma'am, What that individual did  was illegal and he should be dealt with legally. 

 I support fighting terror with terror.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 19, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > Notice to Muslims...Counterattacks are a bitch ain't they.
> ...






Ah, yes.

The same retrobates who justify Islamist terrorism by calling it "blow back" get all bent out of shape when somebody else uses their same defense.

 hypocrite much?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 19, 2017)

Scamp said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...




I'm not seeing the difference here.  You're supporting counterattacking innocent people with terrorism.  That would make you a terrorist supporter.  What the fellow in the van did, is now (I think) being called terrorism.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 19, 2017)

Yeah the role reversal is a bitch and watching libs try and tip it to one way only is sickening


----------



## Scamp (Jun 19, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



You are misquoting me. I never said I supported counterattacks. I was making note to Islamic supporters that... "They have sown the wind" ...


----------



## MindWars (Jun 19, 2017)

If They Are Willing To Kill Their Own Children... They Are Willing To Kill You


----------



## Coyote (Jun 19, 2017)

Scamp said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...



It doesn't read that way.  When someone says something like that - it infers condoning, particularly in the context of this thread.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 19, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> Yeah the role reversal is a bitch and watching libs try and tip it to one way only is sickening



I think targeting and killing innocent people is a bitch.  Don't you?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 19, 2017)

Coyote said:


> One thing that is clear in this thread - some have quit pretending that it's only Islamic extremists they're against.
> 
> Just what ISIS wants.




 yet Finsbury Mosque is an absolute hotbed of extremism.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Interesting finger gesture here.  I do hope he doesn't turn out to be a revert 



 

Keep yer hair on peeps.
I'm (probably) only joking.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 19, 2017)

Why do idiots keep insisting it took place in front of a mosque?

Where is Finsbury Park Mosque and Muslim Welfare House where attack occurred?


----------



## featherlite (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > A little girl (probably around 11 or 12 years old) came into my place of work the other day and she was all wrapped up in her mummy clothes, as was her mother.  Her father of course was wearing normal everyday clothes, shorts and a T shirt.  It was like 98 degrees outside.  The little girl had a black eye.  I know the father did it.  I just know it!  I just stared him down the whole time he was there.  Bastard.  I'd love to give that misogynist douche a black eye!
> ...



One must have a personal tall tale interjected to balance out the hate and practically uncontrollable excitement.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 19, 2017)

Finsbury Park attack: Suspect named as Darren Osborne, 47-year-old who lives  in Cardiff – latest updates

Suspect has been identified as Darren Osborne, a 47 yr old Cardiff man.


----------



## MindWars (Jun 19, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Why do idiots keep insisting it took place in front of a mosque?
> 
> Where is Finsbury Park Mosque and Muslim Welfare House where attack occurred?



That's what MSM does starts the rumor real or not and you see what happens it spins out into so many lies nobody knows what is what until the digging of truth takes place , and it sure in the isn't msm that digs for that truth.  More often than not.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 19, 2017)

Attacker has been identified-


*47-year-old arrested on suspicion of murder and terror charges is named as Darren Osborne, from Cardiff*

*He is accused of driving van into crowd outside Muslim Welfare House near Finsbury Park Mosque at 12.20am*

*Father-of-four was born in Singapore but grew up in Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, and now lives in Cardiff  *

*White suspect 'yelled: 'I'm going to kill all Muslims - I did my bit' and smiled, waved and blew kisses at public'*

*Imam and other worshippers pinned him down as he urged them to kill him but they kept him there until arrest*

*Muslims were leaving taraweeh, late night prayers observed during the festival of Ramadan when the van hit *

*Confirmed fatality is man who was receiving first aid from members of the public at a bus stop at the time  *


Read more: Finsbury Park terror suspect is father-of-four from Wales | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Well, it's not even 24 hrs post attack yet and I have to say I'm utterly shocked at the astonishing number of Muslims who have come out against this attack.
There has been literally an endless parade of them all day long, over all the channels, all of them so very eager to condemn this 'terrorist' attack.
It just goes to show how pro active, vocal and passionate they can be when they REALLY care.
I've NEVER seen anything like it.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 19, 2017)

Darren Osborne: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know

He doesn't exactly sound like a mentally healthy person - apparently the police are putting him through a mental health evaluation.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 19, 2017)

*Muslims unite to condemn Ariana Grande Manchester terror attack*

Read more: Muslims unite to condemn Ariana Grande Manchester terror attack


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 19, 2017)

Coyote said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah the role reversal is a bitch and watching libs try and tip it to one way only is sickening
> ...


I think responding to numerous terrorist attacks on home soil with a counter attack upon the perpetrating source  equals things.  Civilians die in warfare, the best policy is to not generate repeated terrorist attacks which one could anticipate will eventually draw a response
"Innocents dying" is not where I hang  my hat.  If you don't want someone shooting back then don't shoot first yourself


----------



## Coyote (Jun 19, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...



So you support the deliberate targeting of innocent civilians.  That is terrorism.

You're no different then anyone else supporting terrorism such as Hamas.


----------



## featherlite (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Well, it's not even 24 hrs post attack yet and I have to say I'm utterly shocked at the astonishing number of Muslims who have come out against this attack.
> There has been literally an endless parade of them all day long, over all the channels, all of them so very eager to condemn this 'terrorist' attack.
> It just goes to show how pro active, vocal and passionate they can be when they REALLY care.
> I've NEVER seen anything like it.



Agreed! It is nauseating, unfortunately people tend to ignore things they haven't been directly effected by.
I just hope some faux overly patriotic morons don't start labeling this disturbed nut a hero.


----------



## jasonnfree (Jun 19, 2017)

Coyote said:


> The only terrorist supporters I see on this thread are those who are *actively praising the person who drove his van into a crowd of people and justifying his act as "payback".*  That's supporting terrorism.
> 
> There is no excuse *ever ever ever *for targeting innocent people.
> 
> ...



You say "There is no excuse *ever ever ever *for targeting innocent people".   This is what muslims do.   Think San Bernardino of christmas 2015.   It's their mmo.  muslim modus operandi and it's frustrating to me that people like you don't get it yet.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 19, 2017)

He has already been labeled a hero in this thread.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 19, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The only terrorist supporters I see on this thread are those who are *actively praising the person who drove his van into a crowd of people and justifying his act as "payback".*  That's supporting terrorism.
> ...



And there is NO excuse for it.  It's frustrating to me that *you don't get it*.


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 19, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > What the fuck is a mosque doing in England?  Or anywhere in the Western World.
> ...


Pretending that George Bush and the Jews did not take down the WTC on 9/11

/sarcasm


----------



## jasonnfree (Jun 19, 2017)

Coyote said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I get it and that's why I said muslim modus operandi.  Tell me this isn't how they operate no matter in what country they are allowed to live in.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Why do idiots keep insisting it took place in front of a mosque?
> 
> Where is Finsbury Park Mosque and Muslim Welfare House where attack occurred?



What is a Muslim Welfare House, is this taken in the literal, I mean literally a building where Muslims go and are given Welfare?

WTF?!


----------



## Coyote (Jun 19, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...



The vast majority of Muslims do not support this so it's hard to call it a "muslim modus operandi".  It just seems to be the latest terrorist trend and now it's moved beyond ISIS extremists.  When you think about it it's effective at terrorizing.  The guy doesn't have to kill himself, and no one can predict it or screen for weapons.  It's very low tech and because vehicles are all around us - even more frightening.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Why do idiots keep insisting it took place in front of a mosque?
> ...


It's another way they keep themselves separate from the riff raff.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Why do idiots keep insisting it took place in front of a mosque?
> ...




I think it's like any church or religious welfare center where they provide charity.  Not government charity.

Edited to add:  I'm not sure how all other religions do this, but the Morman's have long provided welfare to their followers in need.  It's part of a communal and family-centered tradition that was part of their faith from the very beginning: Mormon Welfare Program | June 24, 2016 | Religion & Ethics NewsWeekly | PBS


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

MindWars said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Why do idiots keep insisting it took place in front of a mosque?
> ...


The narrative has been managed from very shortly after the attack happened, with lies about how long it took the police to arrive - which is islamophobic since they were faster to get to London Bridge (completely untrue), to knives, stabbings, guns, hero Imams (police were already there and they were fighting off the Muslims who were still trying to kill the perp), etc etc. MSM have fallen into line whilst at the same time showing footage that is at odds with line they are toeing.  But I don't think any of us expect any better.


----------



## MindWars (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



MSM will use this as the perfect bait .  It will be used as psychological warfare just to start the uprising of war (s) it will be used as a distraction for the bigger plan taking place as those distracted will fall right into the trap.


----------



## jasonnfree (Jun 19, 2017)

Coyote said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I say the majority of muslims do support terrorism.  I never hear of them chasing radicals out of the mosques where hatred and jihad is preached. Do you?


----------



## g5000 (Jun 19, 2017)

Odium said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > BREAKING! VAN RUNS INTO CROWD outside North London  MOSQUE… fatalities reported
> ...


So you approve attacks on innocent people.  I see...

And you are different from the terrorist supporters...how, exactly?


----------



## g5000 (Jun 19, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> I say the majority of muslims do support terrorism.


Of course you do.  One of the requirements for being a fucking retard is to bleev stupid shit like that.



jasonnfree said:


> I never hear of them chasing radicals out of the mosques where hatred and jihad is preached. Do you?


And as long as you watch propaganda channels like Fox News, you never will.  They absolutely depend on your willful ignorance.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 19, 2017)

From 3 hours ago....mobs can quickly become very angry and violent...why do people have such a hard time recognizing good actions?

*'Hero' imam praises group that saved Finsbury Park suspect from angry crowd *

_In the chaos and terror of the moment, events might have taken an even darker turn. 

Outside the Muslim Welfare Centre, three men wrestled to the ground the driver of a van which had ploughed into people leaving the mosque.

Amid confusion, distress and anger, a crowd gathered. Fists and feet struck out. Suddenly a voice shouted: “No one touch him – no one! No one!”

It came from Mohammed Mahmoud, the mosque’s imam, later hailed as the hero of the day. He urged the crowd to be calm and restrained until the police arrived.

Speaking to reporters on Monday afternoon, Mahmoud said he had not been the only one urging restraint. “It wasn’t me alone, there were a group of brothers. They were calm and collected and managed to calm people down and to extinguish any flames of anger or mob rule that would have taken charge had this group of mature brothers not stepped in.” 

He said he had just finished leading prayers in the mosque when “a brother came in, quite panicked, and said that somebody had run over a group of people and tried to kill them”.

He added: “We arrived at the scene within minutes and we found the assailant on the floor. He had been restrained by around three people. 

“We found a group of people quickly started to collect around the assailant. And some tried to hit him, either kicks or punches. By God’s grace we manage to surround him and to protect him from any harm. We stopped all forms of attack and abuse towards him that were coming from every angle.

“A police van drove past so we flagged them down and we told them the situation. There’s a man, he’s restrained. He mowed down a group of people and there’s a mob attempting to hurt him. If you don’t take him, God forbid he might be seriously hurt.”

He added: “There was a mob attempt to hurt him, so we pushed people away from him until he was safely taken by police.” 

The man was unscathed, he said._​
And

Imam from Muslim welfare centre protected Finsbury Park suspect from angry crowd
_An imam from a Muslim centre close to where this morning’s terror attack took place has been praised for leading calls for people to stay calm and preventing a crowd from harming the Finsbury Park suspect

People became angry at the scene where one man died and 10 others were injured in North London after the 48-year-old was detained by witnesses.

He was pinned to the floor and people could be heard shouting at him, understandably angry at what they had just seen.

Their anger continued when police turned up to take the man into custody, but others, led by the imam, begged for calm outside Muslim Welfare House.

They put their hands up and formed a small barrier around an officer who was trying to get him into the back of a police van

Someone in the crowd shouted ‘Why did you do that? Why?’, another shouted ‘dickhead’.

But another shouted: ‘No one touch him. No one.’_​


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 19, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...




I do believe ISIS is about to have some serious, serious problems in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## jasonnfree (Jun 19, 2017)

g5000 said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > I say the majority of muslims do support terrorism.
> ...



I don't watch fox news.  Looks like g5000 is on the move with his childish insults, so I guess things are back to normal after a hectic weekend.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 19, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Nia88 said:
> ...



You won't find me shedding any tears.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 19, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...



They report to the police - for example: U.S. officials say American Muslims do report extremist threats


----------



## MindWars (Jun 19, 2017)

g5000 said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > I say the majority of muslims do support terrorism.
> ...


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...


They do occasionally get thrown out of mosques, but what really needs to happen is they are reported to the police.
However:
*"Astonishing" two in three British Muslims would NOT give police terror tip-offs*
*TWO thirds of British Muslims would not inform the police if they thought that somebody close to them had become involved with terrorist sympathisers, according to a poll.*

*Two thirds of British Muslims would not give police terror tip-offs | UK | News | Express.co.uk*

The other Problem is we already have about 30,000 extrmists, including actual jihadis, who fought against our troops in Syria, whom we don't have the manpower or the resources to watch, so even when they are reported or known to security services, they still get to go on to commit terrorism, as we have seen over and over again.


----------



## jasonnfree (Jun 19, 2017)

Coyote said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...






Coyote said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...





Coyote said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



They need to chase them out of the temple themselves, or stop going to certain mosques that preach that crap.  Like I said, muslims cause trouble in any country they're allowed into.   Islam is a political movement, not a religion.  They are incompatible being in the same country with  those that want to live decent, civilized lives, since they  preach jihad, chopping off heads and fingertips of non believers.   This is been going on since the 7th century. Like I said.  I get it, and I'm
frustrated that you don't.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 19, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



I think it's much better for them to go to the police and let the police handle it because the police are better able to track down any affiliations or possible plots.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


The Mosque that was inserted into the story today, the Finsbury Park Mosque, has a long history of direct terrorism links, and even now has a terrorist supporter for a leader and regularly hosts extremists. They hand out tea and cakes to the locals now and again and so we are now assured they have become 'moderate'.


----------



## Votto (Jun 19, 2017)

MindWars said:


> BREAKING! VAN RUNS INTO CROWD outside North London  MOSQUE… fatalities reported
> 
> 
> Maybe thier next move will be to ban driving, that will keep them safe.
> ...



Thanks God it was not a gun!


----------



## Coyote (Jun 19, 2017)

*What do Muslims really think? This skewed poll certainly won’t tell us *
For instance, he describes as “alarming” the finding that only 34% of Muslims would report someone to the police who was involved with people who support terrorism in Syria. *But for the survey’s “control” group – consisting of randomly selected people from across the country of all or no faiths – the figure is only 30%*. And other polls have found that 94% of British Muslims would report someone they knew who was planning an act of violence to the police.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



I have once visited Wales, this because I like the 1960s British television programme "The Prisoner", I have the box set of all the episodes, they only made 17 episodes.

The Prisoner - Wikipedia

Anyhow it was all filmed in this Italianite village Portmeirion and we went there and it's FANTASTIC in the EXTREME.

We also were given clotted cream ice cream and asked if we had had any Welsh Rabbit and I was SHOCKED and said I would NEVER eat bunny rabbits if they were Welsh bunny rabbits or not Welsh bunny rabbits and the man said that Welsh Rabbit isn't rabbit that Welsh Rabbit is cheese on toasted bread and I thought WTF are all Welsh people this crazy, why are they calling cheese on toasted bread a rabbit? 

Where was I? Oh yes, that's it about Portmeirion.

The Second Village: Portmeirion: Architecture

Portmeirion - Wikipedia


----------



## jasonnfree (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



There is no moderate with the muslims, no matter how much that hypocrite mayor of london acts like he just wants everybody to get along like one happy family.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


I know, Lucy. There are some really beautiful places in Wales. But since Tommy insists on slagging off my country on a daily basis he will get it back in spades. And they do indeed have branches of the NF, EDL, Rabid Commies and so on.
In fact the police are investigating whether this man today has links to either of these groups. But I think they will find he does not.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 19, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...



And once again, the argument that folks are only against Islamic extremists gets blown sky high


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...


He's really gone the extra mile today for THIS attack, whereas for the others its 'get used to it if you live in a city' and "London is one of the safest cities - so don't be alarmed'. Lol.
His hypocrisy is utterly nauseating but typical. What can you expect of a Muslim who is called 'moderate' but who calls other 'moderate' Muslims 'Uncle Toms'?


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...


As Erdogan and others have told us many times, the 'moderate' Muslim is a construct of the Western media and Western gvmnts - and one that many muslims find offensive. Erdogan, for example also says there are only 'muslims', and the mosques are their barracks, the minarets their missiles, and the worshippers their foot soldiers - or something similar. He quoted form an Islamic 'poem'.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 19, 2017)

You can't blame all islamophobes for this attack in London. Most islamophobes I know are completely moderate and peaceful.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 19, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



Coyote, I would like to be able to explain something, but understand that I am not an American and I will do my best to be as clear as possible in terms of terrorism. Especially ISIS.
*Zone d'opération*
Irak
Syrie
----------Libye[2],[3]


 Égypte


 Turquie


 Liban[4]


 Nigeria


 Russie[5]


 Algérie[6]


 Yémen[7]


 Philippines


 Arabie saoudite[7]


 Bande de Gaza[8],[9]


 Tunisie[10]


 Afghanistan


 Pakistan


 Mali


 Somalie


 Bangladesh


 Indonésie


 France


 Belgique[11]


 États-Unis[12]


 Allemagne[13]


 Royaume-Uni


 Australie[14]


 Iran[15]
*Période d'activité* Since 2006

It would have been necessary for ISIS to be destroyed, say in the 2010s even if the group was already active.
Isis is like a disease that has not been eradicated now we are at small attacks like a desease cell that cause terrors all over the world which gives a sensation of insecurity especially the countries most affected and I do not include Iraq and Syria (their bases) I focus on the Western countries where they declared war by causing attacks in several ways 
Now those who browse on the web or are easily influenced joins the group.
And the Western are the ones who have not asked for all this.
And what do the leaders do? Are they determined to destroy ISIS? But no then the Westerners look for the guilty to their insecurity and they are Muslims  who kill Westerners who come by car roll us on, shot us.
And after all his attacks and the families that have lost a loved one we have the leaders who come to put the oil on fire saying life goes on.
But I tell them, Yes for you own life, for your husband, your daughter
But we are not protected as you are and we must change our habits.
So who is the fault ?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 19, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I agree with what you are saying about ISIS - and because of that I think it's important to not do things that inadvertently help them recruit.  Along with police and military efforts we need to be able to our own Muslim communities to stop radicalization before it happens.  And because it's through social media, the internet, and they are masters at targeting vulnerable people - it's doubly difficult.  

I don't know what the answer is in combating it, but I think it's important to realize that Muslims around the world have disproportionately been the largest group if ISIS' victims, Turkey for instance has had horrendous attacks.  I to stop ISIS we all have to work together.

But you are right - we have an ocean between us and them and we haven't been flooded by migrants, assylum seekers, poorly vetted refugees.  The problem is more urgent for Europe.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 19, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Coyote muslims suffer from the ISIS barbarians in the areas invaded by ISIS they become migrants they flee to save their lives but among them there are terrorists who have slipped among those poor people. And here is the problem of civilizations it is still the leaders who put the oil on fire by minimize the attacks made in the western countries.
Westerners feel abandoned by those who should defend them in their own country.
This way of doing it by never wanting to say the full names of the terrorists the western ones saw it they are not stupid, they feel left out
And living together becomes impossible when the leaders tell us to live with the attacks.
They have the means to destroy ISIS, what are they waiting for?


----------



## Dalia (Jun 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> May has met religious leaders of many faiths at the Finsbury Park Mosque, including Mohammed Kozbar, chair of the mosque.
> 
> View attachment 134191
> 
> Nice pic of Mrs May for Tammy.


Thank You Tilly for the picture, Theresa May should met her Army to defeat ISIS.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 19, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Peoples who were crushed by the van living the mosquee.
> ...


But Isis is not there to put us against each other it is the leaders who make us believe this is false.
ISIS wants to force us into their belief, they are against Christians and what most Arabs do is follow ISIS belief, women are not treated freely they the Arab peoples are acting this way.
They want to impose it in Western countries, France has had threats following the law of the refusal to wearing veil in schools.
But the Western countries do not want to live to the boot of the Muslims, that is quite normal.
Would you believe that it would be ok that a Westerner would go and tell the Iraqis how their hair should be done would be well received?
This is the same for the westerners


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 19, 2017)

Coyote said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Well you would be wrong in your predictable frothy lib response
You all are trying to sell that since this is retaliation that somehow it's worse or equal. Its  neither
Throw enough stones at your neighbor and they will eventually throw one back , the instigators just got a response wake up call but you keep right on going to bat  for them


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 19, 2017)

Coyote said:


> From 3 hours ago....mobs can quickly become very angry and violent...why do people have such a hard time recognizing good actions?
> 
> *'Hero' imam praises group that saved Finsbury Park suspect from angry crowd *
> 
> ...


A ray of light in a sea of murderous behavior. Go peddle this sofft soap shit somewhere else


----------



## Kondor3 (Jun 19, 2017)

Coyote said:


> ...One thing that is clear in this thread - some have quit pretending that it's only Islamic extremists they're against...


True.

Best to get that out in the open, so that it can be celebrated and cultivated, rather than hidden.


----------



## jasonnfree (Jun 19, 2017)

Coyote said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I believe that it's better to not allow them to even be in our country.   Why import trouble?  I think it was bin laden that said he would break us financially, and it's working, with us having to support the muslims and their large families.  Lots of them on the dole, guaranteed.  And we certainly don't need more workers anyway, with this lousy economy and automation threatening to disappear more jobs.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 19, 2017)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



Collaborating scum off our streets!


----------



## jasonnfree (Jun 19, 2017)

Coyote said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



How is it blown sky high?   They're all extremists to begin with, since they have no willingness to assimilate and be Americans like immigrants of the past have been.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 19, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Collaborating scum are legitimate targets for extrajudicial execution as well.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 19, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



The answer is Muslims out now and death to the collaborating scum who opened the gates to the city in the first place.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 19, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...



Hopefully the heroic action of this freedom fighter is the first of many more to come, Muslims out death to collaborators!


----------



## Coyote (Jun 19, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


 
I'm not sure if I'm understanding you correctly.

ISIS is a doomsday cult - they want an Armageddon.  They want to put Muslims against non-Muslims and they want to kill any Muslims that disagree with them in the process (as they have been doing).  Anything that pushes events closer to an all out war pleases them.

I think France's issues with it's immigrant population is different then that of the US, or Canada for that matter.  In the US, all the Muslims I know have no desire to trade their rights and freedoms for some sort of religious theocracy.  Most of them fled that sort of thing.  I work with a lot of graduate students, and we get them from Muslim majority country - currently, we have an Iranian post-doc, who graduated from our doctoral program and has no desire to return to Iran where he doesn't get along with the Mullahs.  So we're working on getting him employment so he doesn't have to.  If a muslim woman WANTS to wear a hijab, I don't see why it should be a problem any more then if a Jewish man wants to wear a kippa.  When it comes to a full veil or a burka - that's a bit dicier.  There really is nothing in Islam that insists a woman must be completely covered or, really, even having her hair covered.  A lot of that is cultural (and common to many cultures such as Jewish and Hindu women).  In western countries we need to see people's faces and we need to be able to identify them by their faces.  Also in some professions a woman can't possibly do her job in that sort of regalia. So banning full veils and burkas seems reasonable for France.  Banning "burkini's" though, is cruel.  Many women like to dress modestly - and that includes certain Christian groups and orthodox Jews.  Why should they be forced to bear their arms and legs?


----------



## skye (Jun 19, 2017)

Did London Mayor Kahn said:

 " Muslims are just going to have to accept that getting mowed down by a van outside a mosque is just "part and parcel" with living in a large city. "


DID HE?


----------



## skye (Jun 19, 2017)

What's good for the goose is good for the gander.

Pakistani Khan always say to Londoners to get used to terrorists attacks.

Why doesn't he say that now??


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2017)

Coyote said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



How do YOU know?  Because you know a couple of Muslims who are "nice?"  You don't know what these people are really thinking.  Nobody does.  Of course, no one with half a brain is going to come out and admit to being an extremist or a terrorist.  MOST people (even the bad ones) SEEM nice.  That doesn't mean shit.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 19, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > May has met religious leaders of many faiths at the Finsbury Park Mosque, including Mohammed Kozbar, chair of the mosque.
> ...



They have hundreds of returned ISIS fighters in their country, and they just let them back in.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2017)

featherlite said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



A tall tale?  Are you accusing me of lying?  Who are you and what is your problem?  It makes no difference whether you (a nobody on the internet) believes it or not.  It happened, and I stand by my story, Teal Wings.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 19, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...



Chris has a point. I thought the guys at the corner store were cool. Then I heard around the neighborhood they were cheering on 9/11. They were gone and the store closed on 9/12. I always wonder if they were involved , or some neck said he was gonna go get the boys.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2017)

featherlite said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I think I know you from another forum.  You post at PF under another name, don't you?  Lol!  I recognize your bitchiness and posting style, Teal Wings.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2017)

featherlite said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I've got an idea.  How about you post YOUR opinions on the topic instead of on me for a change?  I know you're jealous, but get a grip on yourself.    Lol!

And the next time you want to say something about one of MY posts, then just address me with your problem, and I will take care of it once and for all, but you need to stop with your passive aggressive behaviors of never directly posting to me but instead posting to others about me.  I mean really woman!  Are you in high school still?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



She doesn't know what the hell she is talking about, as per usual.  I just listen to what the Muslims say and do.  If people don't like them or their actions, it's their own fault.  It's certainly not my fault.  I haven't harmed a soul.


----------



## Issa (Jun 19, 2017)

Nope Islam doesn't teach that otherwise....you will have attacks la by the minute and Muslims once could've wiped non Muslims to instinction when they ruled  the old world if what you say was true.




Kondor3 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > I live in LA , most gangs and crimes are commuted by either blacks or Hispanics. Do i put all blacks and Hispanics in one basket and call for retaliation against the innocent ones no....only idiots would.
> ...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 19, 2017)

Issa said:


> Nope Islam doesn't teach that otherwise....you will have attacks la by the minute and Muslims once could've wiped non Muslims to instinction when they ruled  the old world if what you say was true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Islam does teach that. The only thing that kept Muslims from being being wiped from the face of the earth was the mercy of The Crusaders.

That and they expelled them from their homelands (Europe) and beat them to far, far away.


----------



## Issa (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm sorry is just dumb...its like me asking you. You better turning in all the  white supremacists,  the mass shooters and bigots that will plan to kill others.
Do you get that we are ordinary people and if one decide to do something stupid we don't know about? And he doesn't gives a heads up?
The closest Muslims to me for example, are hard working busy people, no time for bullshit or watching TV and fox all day. You think we sit on our asses all day discussing how we can take over the world?
Just unbeleivable!!!



ChrisL said:


> They'd better start stepping up to the plate to turn in their own terrorists or I'm sure we will be seeing a lot more attacks like this on them in the future.
> 
> Do I feel sad?  After everything is said and done, no.  Not really.  Sorry, but I don't.  I guess I have some animosity towards the Muslims.  *shrugs*


----------



## Issa (Jun 19, 2017)

Wrong again. Crusaders had no mercy and commited mass slaughters, they were stopped and were pushed back and Muslims allowed the Jews and the Christians to stay in the holy land when they got it back.


Marion Morrison said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Nope Islam doesn't teach that otherwise....you will have attacks la by the minute and Muslims once could've wiped non Muslims to instinction when they ruled  the old world if what you say was true.
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2017)

Issa said:


> I'm sorry is just dumb...its like me asking you. You better turning in all the  white supremacists,  the mass shooters and bigots that will plan to kill others.
> Do you get that we are ordinary people and if one decide to do something stupid we don't know about? And he doesn't gives a heads up?
> The closest Muslims to me for example, are hard working busy people, no time for bullshit or watching TV and fox all day. You think we sit on our asses all day discussing how we can take over the world?
> Just unbeleivable!!!
> ...



I guess you missed the poll.  Yes, I have animosity towards Muslims.  I don't know how we can trust them, and I don't want them coming here, numbering in the thousands.  Everywhere they go, there is trouble.  THAT is a fact.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 19, 2017)

Issa said:


> You think we sit on our asses all day discussing how we can take over the world?
> Just unbeleivable!!!


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 19, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> How do YOU know? Because you know a couple of Muslims who are "nice?" You don't know what these people are really thinking. Nobody does. Of course, no one with half a brain is going to come out and admit to being an extremist or a terrorist. MOST people (even the bad ones) SEEM nice. That doesn't mean shit



"Pretend to be Christian": ISIS handbook tells Muslims to lose beard, shun mosque and wear cross before killing - Geller Report


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2017)

I see a lot of Muslims every day at work.  Some of them seem to be nice enough, but that's all I know.  I've learned my lessons the hard way, just because a person "seems nice" doesn't mean they ARE nice.  I don't really want them to die.  I just don't want them coming here and destroying my country.


----------



## MindWars (Jun 19, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



They want to destroy Christian based nations. They are slaughtering Christians .   ISIS that is.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2017)

OTOH, there are SOME who seem quite demanding, rude and ignorant too.  I see a LOT of people from a lot of different countries, and I have to say that from my own experiences, Americans are the ones who display the most manners and are the most pleasant to deal with in most cases.  Of course there is the occasional dick wad, but what can you do?  Of course, I am polite and pleasant to all of them, even if they are rude and ignorant dick wads.  I just grin and bear it.


----------



## MindWars (Jun 19, 2017)

London Killings: What Happens If You Attack a Mosque | Clarion Project


As some of us have already said, this played right into the hands of ISIS.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 19, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> OTOH, there are SOME who seem quite demanding, rude and ignorant too.  I see a LOT of people from a lot of different countries, and I have to say that from my own experiences, Americans are the ones who display the most manners and are the most pleasant to deal with in most cases.  Of course there is the occasional dick wad, but what can you do?  Of course, I am polite and pleasant to all of them, even if they are rude and ignorant dick wads.  I just grin and bear it.




That's really kind of funny because other countries find American tourists rude, damanding and ignorant 

I find the Saudi's the most annoying - they tend to be pushy to the point of rudeness sometimes.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2017)

What I would really like is for the US to wash it's hands of the ME completely.  It's not really up to America to be the "daddy" and to take care of everyone else's problems for them.  We really can't afford it.  If there is some disaster or something, then fine, send them some money to help them out, but other than that, I would like to steer clear.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2017)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > OTOH, there are SOME who seem quite demanding, rude and ignorant too.  I see a LOT of people from a lot of different countries, and I have to say that from my own experiences, Americans are the ones who display the most manners and are the most pleasant to deal with in most cases.  Of course there is the occasional dick wad, but what can you do?  Of course, I am polite and pleasant to all of them, even if they are rude and ignorant dick wads.  I just grin and bear it.
> ...



I don't know what nationality most of these people are.  I know they wear the mummy clothes and don't speak English well or sometimes not at all, which tends to make things very difficult.  I thought I would get carpal tunnel from typing, but I might just get it from making hand gestures!  

Anyways, at work, I'm very nice to them and even go out of my way for them a lot of times.  I want to give off a GOOD impression of America and Americans when I'm dealing with foreigners.


----------



## MindWars (Jun 19, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > How do YOU know? Because you know a couple of Muslims who are "nice?" You don't know what these people are really thinking. Nobody does. Of course, no one with half a brain is going to come out and admit to being an extremist or a terrorist. MOST people (even the bad ones) SEEM nice. That doesn't mean shit
> ...



And to match your Christian slaughters there is this :

ISIS Executes Christians in the Philippines | Clarion Project


There's a video but it's rather graphic as it shows them being shot in the head .


----------



## Coyote (Jun 19, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



We get a lot of foreign students, and I enjoy them - for the most part, they seem to really appreciate any effort to make the system easier to navigate


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2017)

I will never forget that guy with the daughter with the black eye.  That will be etched into my mind forever, I think.  She was very quiet and subdued and wouldn't make any eye contact with me at all.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2017)

Meanwhile, we see little American girls running and jumping and singing and playing, wearing shorts and T shirts and getting dirty too!


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 19, 2017)

MindWars said:


> London Killings: What Happens If You Attack a Mosque | Clarion Project
> 
> 
> As some of us have already said, this played right into the hands of ISIS.


Maybe, but it sounds as though "you" are operating from fear. "Better not make them mad."

What has being nice to them and allowing them in our country gotten us?

They have no right to live among us unless we grant them that PRIVILEGE.

They are guests in our Western lands, and they haven't been good guests.

Throw them out, and see the threat vanish.

They don't scare me. WE hold all the power.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 19, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > London Killings: What Happens If You Attack a Mosque | Clarion Project
> ...




You do realize many are citizens don't you?  They are no more "guests" then you and your ilk.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 19, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


Well he seems to have been 'radicalised' in Wales, Tammy. 
So what can you tell us?


----------



## Tilly (Jun 20, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...


Most people learn this stuff before they are adults.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 20, 2017)

Issa said:


> Nope Islam doesn't teach that otherwise....you will have attacks la by the minute and Muslims once could've wiped non Muslims to instinction when they ruled  the old world if what you say was true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are attacks practically by the minute all around the world - and Muslims never ruled the world. Lol.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 20, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > London Killings: What Happens If You Attack a Mosque | Clarion Project
> ...


Everything makes them mad. They slaughter people in countries that have had no part in wars and their only crime was to let them live among them.
 I don't give a monkeys what 'Isis wants' and all this nonsense about 'upsetting' them is absolutely ridiculous and reeks of cowardice.
Thank God we weren't craven enough to worry about what the Nazis 'wanted' or whether we might 'upset' them.
 It's completely absurd and is simply a tactic used by the yellow Left to stop anything being done.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 20, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I see a lot of Muslims every day at work.  Some of them seem to be nice enough, but that's all I know.  I've learned my lessons the hard way, just because a person "seems nice" doesn't mean they ARE nice.  I don't really want them to die.  I just don't want them coming here and destroying my country.


The muslim couple that worked  for the State in San Bernardino were nice too.  They were so nice and kindly that the whole office got together to throw them a baby shower.  They were nice right up to the point where they shut up the place.


----------



## Issa (Jun 20, 2017)

Well some do commit trouble. But no where near what others do. Stats show Muslims are the least likely to commit a crime. And I'm sure the native Indians didn't want you here as well....pepple migrate and civilisations come and go....and your hate for a millions of American Muslims here is unjustified just because few did horrible things (Sandy hook, Columbus, Denver theater, UPS, and hundreds of mass shootings) commuted by whites....i will never discriminated against all whites.



ChrisL said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry is just dumb...its like me asking you. You better turning in all the  white supremacists,  the mass shooters and bigots that will plan to kill others.
> ...


----------



## Issa (Jun 20, 2017)

They are not their just to help, don't be naive. If they wanted to help there were other parts in the world that were worse, but they didn't have natural resources.



ChrisL said:


> What I would really like is for the US to wash it's hands of the ME completely.  It's not really up to America to be the "daddy" and to take care of everyone else's problems for them.  We really can't afford it.  If there is some disaster or something, then fine, send them some money to help them out, but other than that, I would like to steer clear.


----------



## Issa (Jun 20, 2017)

You more likely will be killed by an African American, Latino or white. Hundreds of thousands killed I. The US by the second and guess what???!!! Muslims have nothing to do with it. 
You know what's crazy? The death toll in the US is higher than let's Iraq, crazy huh?



ChrisL said:


> I see a lot of Muslims every day at work.  Some of them seem to be nice enough, but that's all I know.  I've learned my lessons the hard way, just because a person "seems nice" doesn't mean they ARE nice.  I don't really want them to die.  I just don't want them coming here and destroying my country.


----------



## Issa (Jun 20, 2017)

I travel the world and there is lot of stereotype about Americans. Which most of it is not true. Don't do the same.
Arabs for example are the most hospitable people out there, but if you have prejudice and you got a chip on your shoulder you'll have issues interacting with others. 





ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## Tilly (Jun 20, 2017)

So, as suspected, looking like a revenge attack.


...Neighbour Saleem Naema, 50, a taxi driver, said: “I can't believe it. I know him. I've lived here for five years, he was already living here when I moved in.

"*If I ever needed anything he would come. I just can't believe that he did that. I am a Muslim."...*

Darren Osborne, 47, is being held in custody on suspicion of terror offences including attempted murder. *He is alleged to have expressed increasingly antagonistic views towards Muslims in the weeks since the London Bridge atrocity.*

Who is Darren Osborne? Everything we know about the Finsbury Park mosque suspect


----------



## Kondor3 (Jun 20, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ...Islam does teach that...


Islam teaches many things.

Toxic intolerance and aggression against those who worship differently than they do is probably the worst.



> ... The only thing that kept Muslims from being being wiped from the face of the earth was the mercy of The Crusaders...


Islam was never in any danger of being wiped from the face of the earth by Crusaders.

The only thing that saved the Muslim Eastern Mediterranean Coast was the incompetence, ignorance and arrogance of the Crusaders.

As to "Crusader mercy", one need look no further than the Siege of Jerusalem, to gain an appreciation of that.

Christendom was far too divided to win against even a very-imperfectly-and-temporarily-united Islam.

Rather like today.

The difference being, Christendom now has the Military Muscle to slap the $hit out of them, if the need arise.



> ...That and they expelled them from their homelands (Europe) and beat them to far, far away.


The Spaniards spent 700 years ridding themselves of the cancer of Islam.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 20, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Its not material. It springs from a violent western culture. We need to examine how he was radicalised. there are lessons to be learned here.



He was radicalized by the numerous terror attacks which sprung forth from that Mosque and the willing collaborators in government who say the problem has been fixed when in reality they put the MAB in charge which is a proven front for the Muslim Brotherhood.  Hopefully this is just the first of many more to come, Muslims out, and those who allowed the enemy in the gates and who continue to advocate on their behalf will suffer the fate reserved for all traitors, death to collaborators!


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 20, 2017)

Issa said:


> I'm sorry is just dumb...its like me asking you.



This mosque is a Muslim Brotherhood front, hopefully this is just the first of many more to come.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 20, 2017)

MindWars said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



We need to DESTROY Political Correctness, it's very easy to destroy, everyone just takes the attitude of they do not give a CRAP about Muh Feelings Cry Babies and Muh Human Rights Activists.

Political Correctness is going to get MANY MILLIONS of OUR peoples in the Western world killed, the below is the reaction of the Politically Correct SPINELESS faggots to EVERY Islamic Terrorist attack, it's pathetic, it needs to stop, we must take CONTROL of the narrative off the Politically Correct SPINELESS faggots.

We CANNOT continue to have the below as the ONLY response to Islamic Terrorist attacks in Western nations, it's time to take the gloves off and get hold of the wrecking ball.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jun 20, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Your weakness is apparent to all. You're nothing but a low rent troll and a fool.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jun 20, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Nia88 said:
> ...



Yep, just like the good guy with a gun.
They're all good guys up until the time they're not.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 20, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


How many of those 7 things were done for the Sandy Hook massacre?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jun 20, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



She agreed wholeheartedly with what Chaos posted.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 20, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



This thread isn't about the Sandy Hook massacre, Sandy Hook has nothing to do with Islamic Terrorism.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 20, 2017)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Have you been and Praised Allah today yet Ahmed?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 20, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I see a lot of Muslims every day at work.  Some of them seem to be nice enough, but that's all I know.  I've learned my lessons the hard way, just because a person "seems nice" doesn't mean they ARE nice.  I don't really want them to die.  I just don't want them coming here and destroying my country.
> ...



But but but San Bernardino had nothing to do with Islam, it was just Workplace Violence


----------



## depotoo (Jun 20, 2017)

From their website-
*OUR SERVICES*
*Services welcome text
Bellow is the services we provide for our local communities in Finsbury Park, Islington Council borough. Please scroll bellow to find more details. We organised our services in categories such as: Education, Religious, Youth and young children, Community events and Hall hire sections. If you can’t find what you are looking for, then please do not hesitate to get in touch, we will endeavour to help.
*

Their site also states they have areas where women can pray, and hear a service, or whatever they call it, from the main Mosque.  Must keep women separate, ya know.


Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jun 20, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Planning more attacks against innocents today?


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 20, 2017)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



That Mosque is a Muslim Brotherhood front so GFYS.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 20, 2017)

Issa said:


> Well some do commit trouble. But no where near what others do. Stats show Muslims are the least likely to commit a crime.



That's a lie, the stats show that Muslims make up a staggeringly high disproportionate percentage of the incarceraction rate.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jun 20, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



They all are, duh.


----------



## featherlite (Jun 20, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



..thats no secret. you are a f'ing liar


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 20, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



You folks didn't act like this for Sandy Hook, of course. You didn't have Islamism to defend.


 You made her point for her absolutely perfectly.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 20, 2017)

featherlite said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it's not even 24 hrs post attack yet and I have to say I'm utterly shocked at the astonishing number of Muslims who have come out against this attack.
> ...


That's just the point, 90% or more of them weren't directly affected at all.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 20, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...


Exactly - nothing has been blown Sky high.  Muslim Terrorists start off as extremists. Extremists aren't created in a vacuum, they are created in their communities and in their mosques and online, communities that tell us not only will they not inform the police about their extremists, but communities that also do everything in their power to obstruct programmes devised to identify and attempt to  deradicalise them.

They've admitted they won't police their own, but they also refuse to be policed too. To distance themselves further, they pretend the extremists that become terrorists aren't even Muslims.

Now, to make matters even worse, they've immediately capitalised on this tragic -but one off - attack, to AGAIN demand that the anti terror initiative known as Prevent not be used with the Muslim community, but be used exclusively for right wing extremists!
BTW, Prevent is already used in this way, it is for Extremism full stop, wherever it originates.

So, we are where we were, if not in a slightly worse position because of the way muslims have immediately used this one off attack to make even more demands AGAINST anti terrorism measures.
Also, muslims who will not inform on their extremists and who obstruct measures to identify and deradicalise them, are of course extremists themselves. So nothing has changed. People are still against the extremists.


----------



## featherlite (Jun 20, 2017)

I know and its nauseating. When I saw the footage my initial response was "what a bummer".

I just dont see any point in vilifying people who at least want to attempt a more just/peaceful way....what American wants Sharia law in the US? No one!! 

The enemy of my enemy is my friend is a pretty piss poor and cowardly form of patriotism.


----------



## featherlite (Jun 20, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



try again you ole overly photo shopped oinker


----------



## Coyote (Jun 20, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Its not material. It springs from a violent western culture. We need to examine how he was radicalised. there are lessons to be learned here.
> ...



What an utterly hateful mind.


depotoo said:


> From their website-
> *OUR SERVICES*
> *Services welcome text*
> *Bellow is the services we provide for our local communities in Finsbury Park, Islington Council borough. Please scroll bellow to find more details. We organised our services in categories such as: Education, Religious, Youth and young children, Community events and Hall hire sections. If you can’t find what you are looking for, then please do not hesitate to get in touch, we will endeavour to help.*
> ...





Jews do the same thing.  Do you have a problem with them?  If men and women choose to follow a faith that keeps them seperate - it's their choice.  Just don't be hypocritical about it.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 20, 2017)

The longer this thread goes on, the more it becomes apparent that some who pretended to be only against extremism are against all Muslims and a disturbing number of people support acts of terrorism against innocent civilians.

Anyone who supports that is as barbaric and subhuman as the terrorists they claim to oppose.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jun 20, 2017)

Hopefully, these attacks and disasters will let up for a long time so we can catch our breath.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 20, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



*"If men and women choose to follow a faith that keeps them seperate - it's their choice."
*
You are saying that Islam is Sexist and doesn't consider women equal to men, but lower than men and men and women must be segregated.

What about all that Equality and Anti-Sexism that Leftists like screaming about, where does your above comment which will be shared by the majority of Leftists fit in with the Leftist obsessions with Equality and Anti-Sexism?

Are you saying that Kebabs - Jews was a sidepoint to attempt to draw attention away from the Leftists pets the Kebabs who must be defended at ALL costs - are you saying that Leftists are okay with men and women being SEGREGATED but ONLY if it's Kebab men and women?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 20, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...



Do you realize the Amish seperate women and men?  Orthodox Jews?  It's called freedom of religion.  People have a right to choose what faith they follow.  As a leftist I have no problem with that.  It's a free country and religion is one of our foundational rights.  It's like if a woman chooses to not follow a career and instead raise her children at home - it's not sexist.  It's her choice.  



> Are you saying that Kebabs - Jews was a sidepoint to attempt to draw attention away from the Leftists pets the Kebabs who must be defended at ALL costs - are you saying that Leftists are okay with men and women being SEGREGATED but ONLY if it's Kebab men and women?



No, it's not a sidepoint.  Why do you ignore the fact that many religious sects seperate men and women in worship?  As a leftist - I am ok with it in any religion.  A person's religious values and choices are none of my business unless it interferes with my rights, or the law.  Is that so hard to understand?

Here's one religious opinion on it:
https://www.thejc.com/judaism/features/segregating-men-and-women-is-not-sexist-1.52086

If followers don't like it - they can change the faith, create new sects, leave the faith - like what is happening across many religions in allowing women to be ministers, rabbi's etc.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 20, 2017)

Coyote said:


> The longer this thread goes on, the more it becomes apparent that some who pretended to be only against extremism are against all Muslims and a disturbing number of people support acts of terrorism against innocent civilians.
> 
> Anyone who supports that is as barbaric and subhuman as the terrorists they claim to oppose.



Yes but darling the majority of Leftists in this thread, none of us have EVER seen them condemn the latest act of Islamic Terrorism, a lot of the Leftists in this thread have been in the Killer Kebab threads and ALL we've seen is a combination of Deflection, Apologistic gibberish, desperate attempts to change the subject with WHAT ABOUT CHRISTIAN TERRORISTS?! and all out Trolling One Line Drive By posts.

So forgive the rest of us who CONDEMN EVERY Killer Kebab attack AND offer our thoughts and prayers to the VICTIMS of the Killer Kebabs....forgive us if we aren't all crying about Muh Muslims those poor innocent lambs.

Leftists have no moral ground at ALL to criticise ANYONE on this issue, considering so many Leftists are just shills, Apologists and total Propagandists on the Internets for the 7th Century Satan Death Cult.

How many Leftists for example gave a CRAP about nearly 100 people including children who were mowed down by a poor innocent lamb like Muslim in Nice?

The thread at this forum the night the Nice attack happened is absolutely one of the most vile threads I've ever read, it's full of the Leftist Internets Army For Islam Brigade vomiting everything up about Christians, Islam is peace, it wasn't Muslims, Muslims are innocent, what about Timothy McVeigh etc and I cannot recall ONE condemning the Killer Kebab attack or ONE having ANY sympathy with the dead in Nice.

All this Holier Than Thou moralising from the Leftists is beyond hypocritical and absolutely pathetic.

NO Leftist can even give a logical argument for WHY The West even has to have ANY of these fucking animals in Western nations and don't give the response "but but but they were born in The West" and "but but but Diversity and Stop Being a Racist Bigot"

Give a REASON WHY and stop using absurd emotional and totally irrational horsecrap for WHY we NEED MILLIONS AND MILLIONS of Muslims, we have survived perfectly well WITHOUT them.....actually it's WHY we have survived for multiple Centuries because our Ancestors kicked them OUT of The West when they attempted to march in and take control.

Why do Leftists SIDE with Islam? Can any Leftist tell us, let's just take two issues:

Islam is anti-Womens Right and anti-Gays....how does this fit in with your Leftist politics of Feminism and Gays?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 20, 2017)

The reason you are wrong is that the responder is not in the same category as the instigator 
Nice try on your "responding to terrorism is the same thing as initiating it" but it's a no sale


----------



## Coyote (Jun 20, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The longer this thread goes on, the more it becomes apparent that some who pretended to be only against extremism are against all Muslims and a disturbing number of people support acts of terrorism against innocent civilians.
> ...



The majority HAS condemned it.  I can't think of anyone who was cheering it, or supporting it - can you?

Did ANYONE call terrorists heroic?  Did ANYONE say they hoped to see more attacks like Manchester?  Anyone?  It's a simple question.  Don't you think some lines should not be crossed?



> So forgive the rest of us who CONDEMN EVERY Killer Kebab attack AND offer our thoughts and prayers to the VICTIMS of the Killer Kebabs....*forgive us if we aren't all crying about Muh Muslims those poor innocent lambs.*



No one has criticized anyone who condemns terrorist attacks or offer thoughts and prayers to the victims.  In fact, I think everyone has joined in the condemnations and tears.

So...how should I take this statement Lucy?  Are you saying when innocent Muslims are mowed down in a terrorist attack they don't deserve similar sympathy and condemnation of the terrorist?  Are you saying your glad they were attacked?



> Leftists have no moral ground at ALL to criticise ANYONE on this issue, considering so many Leftists are just shills, Apologists and total Propagandists on the Internets for the 7th Century Satan Death Cult.



We have the same moral ground as you and any other person.  As any rightist.



> How many Leftists for example gave a CRAP about nearly 100 people including children who were mowed down by a poor innocent lamb like Muslin in Nice?



Quite a few more than rightists here in this thread I'm thinking.



> The thread at this forum the night the Nice attack happened is absolutely one of the most vile threads I've ever read, it's iull of the Leftist Internets Army For Islam Brigade vomiting everything up about Christians, Islam is peace, it wasn't Muslims, Muslims are innocent, what about Timothy McVeigh etc and I cannot recall ONE condemning the Killer Kebab attack or ONE having ANY sympathy with the dead in Nice.



In that thread, did anyone:
support the terrorists?
applaud the deaths?
hope for more killings of innocent people?
*
Did they?*



> All this Holier Than Thou moralising from the Leftists is beyond hypocritical and absolutely pathetic.



How is affirming that there is NO JUSTIFICATION for targeting and killing innocent people pathetic?  Is that so hard?  



> NO Leftist can even give a logical argument for WHY The West even has to have ANY of these fucking animals in Western nations and don't give the response "but but but they were born in The West" and "but but but Diversity and Stop Being a Racist Bigot"
> 
> Give a REASON WHY and stop using absurd emotional and totally irrational horsecrap for WHY we NEED MILLIONS AND MILLIONS of Muslims, we have survived perfectly well WITHOUT them.....actually it's WHY we have survived for multiple Centuries because our Ancestors kicked them OUT of The West when they attempted to march in and take control.
> 
> ...



I'm siding with one thing only:  that terrorism is WRONG, that targeting and killing innocent people is wrong.

It's that simple Lucy.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 20, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> The reason you are wrong is that the responder is not in the same category as the instigator
> Nice try on your "responding to terrorism is the same thing as initiating it" but it's a no sale



WTF?

So are you saying that targeting and killing people who had nothing to do with a prior act of violence is ok?  Seriously?

You do realize don't you, that's the same pathetic excuse used by terrorists who accuse the west of attacking them first?

You approve of all that?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 20, 2017)

Coyote said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > The reason you are wrong is that the responder is not in the same category as the instigator
> ...





Coyote said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > The reason you are wrong is that the responder is not in the same category as the instigator
> ...



You are judging that the events are "the same thing" and that is not my assessment
Repeated Islam attributed attacks upon all walks of life is not the same as one
Retaliatory response directed at the instigators
Facts over emotions would allow this assessment but your are an apologist and frother
So to answer your question-I do not view this response to the instigators as equal to the multiple instigations and there really are no "innocent" Muslims, and this is actually an anticipated and even good response as to finally slapping them back


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 20, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I have never made one post supporting acts of terrorism, I also in this thread have not cheerleaded whatever the man's name is who drove the vehicle.

As another point I'm not sure that I even consider this situation in Finsbury Park a terrorist attack, as we have become to know terrorist attacks. It's more like a random drunk man crashed the vehicle, we have no independent verification he shouted that he wanted to kill all Muslims, we only have that from the Iman and his cohorts at the Mosque.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 20, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...



You're making excuses for terrorist attacks on innocent people as acceptable when it's "retaliation".

Almost every terrorist attack is "retaliation" for something. 

Whether it's this or other recent attacks - they are the same.  People who had nothing to do with "the fight" are targeted and killed.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 20, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Then why can't you condemn this attack Lucy?  The police are treating it as a terrorist attack and have stated so. Was the man who drove the semi into the crowd in Nice just a random drunk?   The police didn't think so.

It's all the same.  And if people don't realize it, it's just going to keep on happening because people justify it and dead bodies pile up.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 20, 2017)

Coyote said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > The reason you are wrong is that the responder is not in the same category as the instigator
> ...



This situation in Finsbury Park, it's a completely random one man happening, a drunk man in a vehicle, there is no "Group" behind him, no "Group" who have been orchestrating and executing coordinated multiple attacks, he is by himself, he isn't affiliated with any Network.

He hired a vehicle, he got drunk, he crashed the vehicle.

He's probably got mental health problems....you know like many on the Left said about the Nice attacker and the one that murdered all the gays in the club in Orlando.

So going on Leftist thinking - Orlando not a terrorist, just had mental health problems. Finsbury Park not a terrorist, just has mental health problems.


----------



## jasonnfree (Jun 20, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The longer this thread goes on, the more it becomes apparent that some who pretended to be only against extremism are against all Muslims and a disturbing number of people support acts of terrorism against innocent civilians.
> ...



Leftists come in varying degrees just like right wingers.  Many lefties crossed over and voted for Trump, knowing that he was a crummy candidate, but clinton was worse.  Corrupt as can be and  especially horrible on immigration.  Only people  out of touch with reality would want any more muslims to come here, and clinton claimed to want to ramp up the obama refugee onslaught by 550%.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 20, 2017)

Coyote said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


I continue to reject the idea that this incident "is the same thing" as all of the Islam attributed attacks


----------



## Coyote (Jun 20, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...



What did those people at the Islamic welfare center do to instigate anything?  The act the of being Muslim?

Murdering innocent people is a "good response"?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 20, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



The Nice attacker had sworn allegiance to ISIS in a video, ISIS cheerleaders across Social Media celebrated his um "achievement"

Of course the London Police are treating it as a terrorist attack, they've got thousands of screaming Muslims demanding, London also has an Islamic Pakistani Mayor and the police are following what he says and they are ALL following the lead of the Iman who within MINUTES of it happening the Iman had DECLARED it was a terrorist attack, the police are afraid to say any different in case probably the Muslims go and riot, also they are probably bound by the Political Correctness are afraid of being called Islamaphobic for not saying it's a terrorist attack.

*"It's all the same." *

No it's NOT all the same, there are deep fundamental differences on ALL levels between Finsbury Park, Nice, Paris, Manchester, the London Bridge etc.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 20, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...




There doesn't have to be a group behind him for it to be a terrorist attack.

He may very well have mental health problems - but that doesn't mean his actions weren't purposeful and targeted.  Mental health issues and terrorism often collide in one person.

Doesn't make what he did any less purposeful but if there are mental health issues involved the issue becomes - how did we miss this?

The Westminster Bridge attack in March was done by a 52-year-old British man Khalid Masood who acted alone, not part of a group.  Are you saying that isn't terrorism then?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 20, 2017)

MindWars said:


> BREAKING! VAN RUNS INTO CROWD outside North London  MOSQUE… fatalities reported


The Donald don't care because it was a white Briton killing Muslims so it was OK


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 20, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I already have said several times in this thread that I do NOT support or condone terrorist attacks.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 20, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



But you refuse to consider this to be a terrorist attack?

In this thread - I've seen the following:
support for the killers
applauding the deaths
hope for more killings of innocent people

What are you're thoughts on those sentiments?


----------



## jasonnfree (Jun 20, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...



And as more and more muslims pour into our civilized western countries, there will be an occasional  nut job that will take them out.  Then the sob sister apologists can say "see, non muslims are just as bad as muslims".


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 20, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



*"The Westminster Bridge attack in March was done by a 52-year-old British man Khalid Masood who acted alone, not part of a group.  Are you saying that isn't terrorism then?"*

Who shouts Allahu Akbar before slaughtering people? We know that you know the answer to this question.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 20, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



According to witness' right?  Like the witness' who said the Finsbury killer was shouting anti-muslim slurs, right?

This is what you said about Finsbury:  ..._there is no "Group" behind him, no "Group" who have been orchestrating and executing coordinated multiple attacks, he is by himself, he isn't affiliated with any Network._


----------



## Coyote (Jun 20, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I'm saying one thing - terrorist attacks are terrorist attacks - it doesn't matter who commits them, they're wrong.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 20, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



*"But you refuse to consider this to be a terrorist attack?"*

Yes I do, because it isn't.

*"In this thread - I've seen the following:
support for the killers
applauding the deaths
hope for more killings of innocent people

What are you're thoughts on those sentiments?"
*
I think only TWO people in this thread have made such statements that you refer.

I also don't think you have read the whole thread, you arrived in this thread mid-thread, if you had read the thread from thew beginning you would have read my below comments, the very first sentence covers it and notice Meathead's comment which I am directly responding to when I comment:

"It's of paramount importance that members of the public do not form into vigilante groups and start taking matters into their own hands"

My second paragraph is where I comment what should be done.





Breaking: Van runs into crowd outside N. London Mosque


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 20, 2017)

Coyote said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



You are aware that NOBODY is DEAD from this Finsbury Park situation? There's one elderly man and he died of a heart attack.

So NOBODY was even killed in this incident.

The whole reaction is completely hysterical and out of all rational proportion in relation to the London Bridge Islamic Terrorist attack for example, where three Killer Kebabs mowed down and killed multiple people and then all got out of the vehicle wielding machete type long knives and began stabbing multiple people to death.

THAT IS what you call a Terrorist Attack.

Finsbury Park isn't, despite what the Politically Correct British Police say because they are afraid to contradict the Iman in case they are called Islamaphobes and Bigots.

It was similar with the Pakistani Rape Gangs in Rotherham, England, for YEARS the police KNEW that over 1,000 young girls were being groomed and gang raped, girls even TOLD the police they had been groomed and gang raped and the testicle free police did NOTHING and when finally it did go to Court the head of the police was asked WHY when they knew for YEARS didn't they do anything and he said because he was afraid the police would be called racist.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 20, 2017)

Sounds like he was planning a much bigger attack, but fell into a drunken stupor in his van and missed the opportunity.

Finsbury Park terror suspect 'planned to attack' Muslim march in London but was too late, it is claimed

_
The landlord of his local pub, Andy Parker, claimed the day before the incident he had been ranting about the pro-Palestinian, Al Quds day rally, which took place on Sunday afternoon in central London.


Mr Parker, who runs the Hollybush pub in Pentwyn, said: "The gentleman came in and was very political with everyone he spoke to.


"He was very motivated about the Muslim Al Quds Day rally going on on Sunday and London and kept saying: 'Our brothers and sisters are dying and someone needs to do something about it'.



"He kept saying he would do something about it, but he kept going on about it, and was saying we need to 'stand up to Muslims' it is 'time we did something about them'.


"I did not like one bit of it so asked him to leave."_​


----------



## Coyote (Jun 20, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...



It's sheer luck that no one is dead, not for LACK OF INTENT.

It is a terrorist attack.  If the victims weren't Muslim - there'd be no question.

And the utter police failure on the Rotherham affair shouldn't make any difference in the Finsbury.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 20, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



*"Like the witness' who said the Finsbury killer was shouting anti-muslim slurs, right?
*
He's NOT the Finsbury killer, NOBODY died as a result of his vehicle, an elderly man who was nowhere near the vehicle died of a heart attack, there are NO other dead people, so how can he be the Finsbury killer? He's just some drunken idiot.

All those witnesses had just come out of Finsbury Park Mosque.

I mean there are no independent and impartial witnesses, the above have a vested interest in making this non-terrorist attack a terrorist attack.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 20, 2017)

The libbies want this response retaliation to be a hate crime while the atrocities in name of Islam are just crime crime because of Crusades, white priviledge, American aggression, and 4,630 other "excuses"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 20, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



*"It's sheer luck that no one is dead, not for LACK OF INTENT."*

Do drunken people even know WTF they are DOING when they are drunk? I'm sure you have seen the pictures of him, he looks completely pissed and totally out of it.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 20, 2017)

Are these terrorist attacks?  No one was killed.  No group affiliation.  They acted alone.  Source: Terrorist Attacks by Vehicle Fast Facts - CNN.com

*March 3, 2006 - *Mohammed Taheri-azar, an Iranian-American, drives an SUV into an area crowded with students at the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill. Nine people sustain minor injuries during the attack, which Teheri-azar later says is retribution for the killing of Muslims overseas. He is convicted of attempted murder in 2008 and is sentenced to 33 years in prison.

*November 28, 2016 - *At Ohio State University, 11 people are injured when a student, Abdul Razak Ali Artan, 18, carries out a car and knife attack. A campus police officer shoots and kills Artan, whom police believe inspired by ISIS and the radical cleric, Anwar al-Awlaki


----------



## Coyote (Jun 20, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



They sure as hell do when they're planning it.  Alcohol issues and mental illness issues can have an affect on a person's thinking and behavior.

To what degree does it lessen culpability?  As long as they know right from wrong, it doesn't - all it does is add insight.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 20, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> The libbies want this response retaliation to be a hate crime while the atrocities in name of Islam are just crime crime because of Crusades, white priviledge, American aggression, and 4,630 other "excuses"



They are LOVING it, it's one of those evil White men.

This is like in America when there's a mass shooting and tons of Leftists are on Social Media Tweeting and Facebooking "PLEASE MAKE IT BE A WHITE MALE" and then if it's NOT a White male they are all disappointed and then EVERYONE has to even forget there was a mass shooting and all switch to "THIS IS WHY GUN CONTROL IS NEEDED"


----------



## Toro (Jun 20, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> The libbies want this response retaliation to be a hate crime while the atrocities in name of Islam are just crime crime because of Crusades, white priviledge, American aggression, and 4,630 other "excuses"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 20, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Sounds like he was planning a much bigger attack, but fell into a drunken stupor in his van and missed the opportunity.
> 
> Finsbury Park terror suspect 'planned to attack' Muslim march in London but was too late, it is claimed
> 
> ...



We are supposed to all go on what the Landlord of the pub says? A pub Landlord


----------



## Coyote (Jun 20, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > The libbies want this response retaliation to be a hate crime while the atrocities in name of Islam are just crime crime because of Crusades, white priviledge, American aggression, and 4,630 other "excuses"
> ...




I don't love it. Every time it happens you have more dead people who don't need to be dead.  That's what it comes down to.

And then you have people afraid of retaliation from one or the other factions.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 20, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like he was planning a much bigger attack, but fell into a drunken stupor in his van and missed the opportunity.
> ...



How many excuses are you going to make Lucy....first, you discount the Imam and the other people there because they're Muslims.  Now you discount the pub landlord.  You going to find a reason for each and everyone?  If so - you going to apply that reason to other terrorist attacks and discount witness' who heard "allah akbar"?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 20, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



We need to know what his blood alcohol level was, this to get a better picture of how cohesive he even was in that vehicle ie. was he even in CONTROL, as I said the pictures of him he looks completely out of it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 20, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



*"How many excuses are you going to make Lucy"*

I'm doing exactly what 90% of the Leftists do at this forum EVERY time there is a Paris, Nice, London, Manchester, Orlando, San Bernardino


----------



## Coyote (Jun 20, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



He does...but then he also looks like a complete and utter loser.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 20, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Yes he does, that's because he is a loser.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 20, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



As a side point. What time is it? Yes it's Martini O'Clock 

I am 15 minutes late for my Martini darling, this is your fault....arguing and disagreeing with me 

Do not allow this to happen again


----------



## Dalia (Jun 20, 2017)

depotoo said:


> From their website-
> *OUR SERVICES*
> *Services welcome text*
> *Bellow is the services we provide for our local communities in Finsbury Park, Islington Council borough. Please scroll bellow to find more details. We organised our services in categories such as: Education, Religious, Youth and young children, Community events and Hall hire sections. If you can’t find what you are looking for, then please do not hesitate to get in touch, we will endeavour to help.*
> ...



That is!  women apart, they are not considered equal to men by the Arabs already there this is not acceptable. Then I say shit to all those who defend the Arabs


----------



## Dalia (Jun 20, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...


Nobody can know who is a terrorist we have S files here in France who goes and make act of other slips among us without being noticed (as for September 11, 2001 terrorists have not moved from their hotel ) And this is not written on the front I am a terrorist.
As for the terrorist who beheaded his boss in Isère after testimonies from relatives no one would have thought that he would have acted that way.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 20, 2017)

Dalia, can you translate something for me here, please?

PANIC IN BELGIUM Brussels train station explosion


Dalia said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 20, 2017)

Since the 7/7/2005 London attack. Islamic Extremism accounts for 96.8% of terrorism fatalities & 98.8% of terrorism injuries in the UK


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 20, 2017)

Coyote said:


> a disturbing number of people support acts of terrorism against innocent civilians.




 You have been quite adamant in the past that terrorists should not be prevented from receiving Nobel peace prizes.

 You taunted those who oppose terrorism by saying the Nobel isn't a "Mother Theresa" prize, you know, and added that terrorists often do heroic things.  You even normalized terrorism targeting Jews for their ethnicity by rationalizing the mass murder as a legitimate way of establishing a Pally Arab state.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 20, 2017)

Here is a thread some might find useful by way of perusal.

Nobel Prize For Palestinian Hero?

 It sure does blow one particular hypocrite right out of the water and that is even after she deep sixed some of her more revolting statements.


----------



## Issa (Jun 20, 2017)

Well Muslims and Jews don't like also how you treat women, good for billboards, sex objects still under paid, and teens girls getting banged and sexually exploited at young age with the parents consent and in their house by their boyfriends.
You see it's called everyone sees things differently.
The amount of sexual harassment in the US, rape and sexual violence against women in the US is staggering...i haven't seen that in the Muslim country I lived in. Contrary we had a duty to protect our women,  if you walked to a neighborhood and disrespected a girl you'll get your ass kicked. Here no one will give crap about the defenseless woman. Each to his own!!!



Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...


----------



## depotoo (Jun 20, 2017)

A man has been arrested on suspicion of posting an offensive Facebook post about the London Finsbury Park attack. 

Police said a 37-year-old, believed to be the son of an owner of the Rhondda Cynon Taff company whose van was used in Monday's attack, is in custody.

Richard Evans allegedly posted: "It's a shame they don't hire out steam rollers or tanks could have done a tidy job then."

His father, Lee Evans, said he condemned the remarks.

South Wales Police said a 37-year-old man was being held on suspicion of displaying threatening, abusive, insulting written material with intent that is likely to stir up racial hatred.

Finsbury Park attack: Son of hire boss held over Facebook post - BBC News


----------



## Tilly (Jun 20, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Quite. The man who died was already being resuscitated because he'd had an event - most likely an MI - and an ambulance had already been called.
I believe this will prove to be unrelated to the attack - despite the 'hero' imam (we now think men who ask other men to stop kicking the crap out of unarmed restrained men - 'heroic' - shows how low our expectations of Muslims and their holy men of peace are ) pretending this man briefly regained consciousness - for obvious reasons.

 In addition, I don't know if anyone here has been unfortunate enough to be outside a mosque at kicking out time, but they pour out into the road in huge numbers. I'm beginning to think the allegedly drunk man driving found himself in such a situation.

BUT I will be happy to accept it was deliberate if that's what is proved. And terrorism too, if they prove he mouthed the rather long winded "I want to kill all Muslims" - an allegation that only appeared much later, along with the outrageous lie that the police took an hour to arrive - and that this (lie) means the police were islamophobic because they arrived at the London bridge terror attack scene more quickly. And, of course, he will need to be fitted up with an ideology.

Also, there were so many people filming this, we will surely be shown the footage of where the assailant says this stuff. In fact, the Muslim guy who said the perp had said 'I want to kill all muslims' is the same one who said the police took an hour to arrive, and he said he'd filmed it all. When the reporter asked to see the recording, the guy said his battery had run out. So, I guess we will at least be able to see that evidence, eventually (when his battery is charged?).


----------



## Tilly (Jun 20, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


One of the very earliest eyewitnesses said the driver seemed totally out of it and LOST CONTROL of the vehicle. This report seems to have disappeared along with a few others.
BUT, I'm REALLY concerned about a media that is pushing a narrative that paints a man as a 'hero' just because he asked some other men to stop kicking the crap out of someone - i.e. To stop kicking the crap out of a man who was not armed and who was already restrained - and when the police were literally right on top of them.
There is nothing heroic about that at all - I thought it was just called common human decency?
Another example of how little the Left expect of Muslims - common decency is now 'heroic'. Lol.
 And we all know why we're being force fed this crap.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 20, 2017)

depotoo said:


> A man has been arrested on suspicion of posting an offensive Facebook post about the London Finsbury Park attack.
> 
> Police said a 37-year-old, believed to be the son of an owner of the Rhondda Cynon Taff company whose van was used in Monday's attack, is in custody.
> 
> ...


I wonder what Tammy has to say about this


----------



## Tilly (Jun 20, 2017)

If this man is a terrorist, can anyone point me to his ideology?
TIA.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 20, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Here is a thread some might find useful by way of perusal.
> 
> Nobel Prize For Palestinian Hero?
> 
> It sure does blow one particular hypocrite right out of the water and that is even after she deep sixed some of her more revolting statements.


OMG. shocking and nauseating.
But not at all surprising.

And, regarding this topic, I'm wondering if anyone has 'found' an ideology for this van guy yet? Don't 'terrorists' need an ideology? Will anyone argue for him to be enobled if he doesn't have one?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 20, 2017)

depotoo said:


> A man has been arrested on suspicion of posting an offensive Facebook post about the London Finsbury Park attack.
> 
> Police said a 37-year-old, believed to be the son of an owner of the Rhondda Cynon Taff company whose van was used in Monday's attack, is in custody.
> 
> ...



Holy smokes.  I'm glad I live in the US and have my free speech . . . for now anyways.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 20, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...


Mutual fear instead of one way fear may be a deterrent
It's worked before


----------



## Coyote (Jun 20, 2017)

How sad that some people can't even acknowledge that a Muslim Imam can do a good and just thing like stopping an angry crowd from beating up a man who had just tried to kill them.  Instead they have to double down on discrediting him and portraying the attacker as some sort of misunderstood drunk lout who happened to lose control of his car.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 20, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > A man has been arrested on suspicion of posting an offensive Facebook post about the London Finsbury Park attack.
> ...


It is so astonishing that he can be arrested for that, yet the Quran is openly sold, read, and taught all over the UK.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 20, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a thread some might find useful by way of perusal.
> ...



Isn't it so odd the lengths some will go to?  It's so weird.  The Muslims have worn out their welcome.  We can only accept and "tolerate" so much.  I'm sorry that some of them are "nice" or whatever.  There are WAY too many of them who are not so nice to trust them.  WAY TOO MANY.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 20, 2017)

Is it acceptable to target and kill civilians for any reason?

No.

Some here think it is.  Fuck 'em.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 20, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


 Did it work with the Irish?

Is it worth attacks like Manchester and dead people who had nothing to do with it?  I doubt it.


----------



## jillian (Jun 20, 2017)

pismoe said:


> being reported on FOX , might be 'ramadan' related or just an old English Grandpa whose foot slipped off the brake pedal .   'muslim' mayor says , aw , get used to these kind of things in this diverse city of 'london-istan' !!



that isn't what happened and it isn't what the mayor of london said... 

you need to stop reading the tweeting imbeciles tweets.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 20, 2017)

Coyote said:


> They sure as hell do when they're planning it. Alcohol issues and mental illness issues can have an affect on a person's thinking and behavior.
> 
> To what degree does it lessen culpability? As long as they know right from wrong, it doesn't - all it does is add insight.




I agree with you.  I think this drunk driver should be sent for 5 weeks Alcohol rehab and then released.  Obviously this guy has a drinking problem.  Like the Dems on Capitol hill.  DUI at 2AM in Capitol parking lot, crash car. Kennedy?  He did not mean to do it.  It was an accident.  Must be the sleeping pills mixed with Bourbon?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 20, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > They sure as hell do when they're planning it. Alcohol issues and mental illness issues can have an affect on a person's thinking and behavior.
> ...


So vehicular terrorism is ok in your book?  You might want to let the truck driver in Nice know this.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 20, 2017)

jillian said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > being reported on FOX , might be 'ramadan' related or just an old English Grandpa whose foot slipped off the brake pedal .   'muslim' mayor says , aw , get used to these kind of things in this diverse city of 'london-istan' !!
> ...


------------------------------------Hey Jillian !!   'london-istans  muslim mayor is a supporter of muslims flooding 'london-stan'    England and Europe , the USA and all the West by any means possible  Jillian .  After all , the mayor of 'london-istan'  is muslim  Jillian .    And i think that the attack happened during the weird holiday of ramadan and on orders from 'isis / islamic state' .  And of course the , mayor; said , aw , get used to muslims attack or words to that effect Jillian .


----------



## pismoe (Jun 20, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > It is so astonishing that he can be arrested for that, yet the Quran is openly sold, read, and taught from all over the UK.
> ...


---------------------------------------------------   and as the JEWS hide the rocks and trees will say , hey muslim , there is a JEW hiding behind me !! ---  Dogmaphobe .


----------



## Coyote (Jun 20, 2017)

pismoe said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



Is it ok to target and attack innocent civilians pismoe?


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 20, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Is it acceptable to target and kill civilians for any reason?
> 
> No.
> 
> Some here think it is.  Fuck 'em.




They are not Civilians.  They were coming from a Mosque owned by the enemy in this war vs. Islam.  Sorry, some don't think that but they (the muslims) have declared war on anyone NOT willing to join the cult.  True Dat.  Crazy as it sounds.........."Join up" or we will kill more and more.

Therefore this car accident............is an act of war.  Or a revenge killing vs. those that have slaughtered about 1000 Civilians/month (or CIV/MO) since about "forever"?  Give the guy a medal and a DUI.  Let it go.  Clean up muslim killer aggressor scum.  This is where the effort should be concentrated.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 20, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > They sure as hell do when they're planning it. Alcohol issues and mental illness issues can have an affect on a person's thinking and behavior.
> ...


----------------------------------------   good memory and accurate account   OYeller .


----------



## Coyote (Jun 20, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Is it acceptable to target and kill civilians for any reason?
> ...


Seriously?

I truly hope you don't think this.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 20, 2017)

Coyote said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


--------------   talk to the muslims , they do it all the time and everyday from the Trade Towers to everyday attacks all over the world Coyote .


----------



## Coyote (Jun 20, 2017)

pismoe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Answer the question.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 20, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Seriously?
> 
> I truly hope you don't think this.




Well,  I don't know what else to think?  Can't go a few days anymore with an Islamic attack on Western Civilians.  This has gone on for all of my life.  Now they seem to be ramping up.........kill....maim...blow.....repeat.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 20, 2017)

If the Muslims don't stop with the terror attacks, I'm sure they can expect more of the same.  People are sick of it and some of them are just as crazy as the Muslims!


----------



## Coyote (Jun 20, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously?
> ...


And that justifies killing innocent people?  Come on, it can't...it just can't.  One of the Islamic terrorists yelled that his attack was for what was happening in Syria.  But how is ramming your vehicle into a crowd of people because they are westerners going to right any wrongs? Those people had nothing to do with it. They were just ordinary people out shopping.  Because that is what cowardly terrorists do.


----------



## skye (Jun 20, 2017)

I asked this question several pages ago

I got no answer

so again I ask



Did London Mayor Kahn said:

" Muslims are just going to have to accept that getting mowed down by a van outside a mosque is just "part and parcel" with living in a large city. "


DID HE?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 20, 2017)

skye said:


> I asked this question several pages ago
> 
> I got no answer
> 
> ...



What did he actually say, his original quote?


----------



## skye (Jun 20, 2017)

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > I asked this question several pages ago
> ...




go and look for it

it's everywhere


----------



## jillian (Jun 20, 2017)

pismoe said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



there is no such thing as londonstan, idiota.

again, you're lying about what was said.... you should try getting real information and stop quoting the tweeting sociopath in chief.


----------



## skye (Jun 20, 2017)

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > I asked this question several pages ago
> ...




there


so

the question is

will he say the same in this case


Flashback: London Mayor Says Terrorism Is ‘Part And Parcel Of Living In A Big City’


----------



## Coyote (Jun 20, 2017)

skye said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


You brought it up, can you please post it?


----------



## skye (Jun 20, 2017)

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




I just did


----------



## Coyote (Jun 20, 2017)

skye said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Ok...so...he didn't mention any particular group did he?


----------



## skye (Jun 20, 2017)

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




LOL....


----------



## skye (Jun 20, 2017)

this is too funny


----------



## skye (Jun 20, 2017)

Amish


----------



## Tilly (Jun 20, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Thanks for responding to my disappearing post Chris . I agree.
It's odd that some terrorists are hero's worthy of NOBEL PEACE PRIZES of all things, whilst others are terrorists before we even know if an ideology is involved!

There are various reports that this guy is mentally ill - on medication, that he's an alcoholic, that his wife just left him and he was living in a tent.
*I deliberately haven't posted any of this stuff because I don't buy the stuff that is said by family and friends, before it's proven, *just as I dont when it's ALWAYS said about Muslim terrorists.

I HAVE posted about the drink thing because an eyewitness said he appeared to be very drunk and out of control of the vehicle. This witness has never been interviewed again, possibly for obvious reasons.
I guess we will see in due course. I just hope the pressure to find things this way or that don't influence how this goes.

Incidentally, the outrageous and instant demands by Muslims all day yesterday and today re terrorism prevention measures being shelved and diverted have caused some degree of loss of sympathy, if the nationals are anything to go by. Like the Left, Muslim 'leaders' never let a tragedy to to waste.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 20, 2017)

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



So, Londoners are attacked, and it's like "oh well, you had best get used to it!"  But when Muslims are attacked, it's the MOST horrible situation!


----------



## Coyote (Jun 20, 2017)

skye said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Right...he meant all Londoners right?  It's a new modern reality.  That does mot imply you don't try to prevent it of course.

But he didn't say Christians or Sikhs or atheists or Hindus.

So why does he need to make a special pronouncement on muslims?

Do you think it's ok to target and kill civilians?


----------



## Tilly (Jun 20, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Wouldn't that be a bit difficult?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 20, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Are you usually this dense?

Those "muslims" ARE Londoners.


----------



## skye (Jun 20, 2017)

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...





This is unbelievable lol

Why you don't go and ask  your friends Islamists if its ok or not to kill civilians????

Don't ask me....for me it's not ok


----------



## Tilly (Jun 20, 2017)

skye said:


> I asked this question several pages ago
> 
> I got no answer
> 
> ...


Strangely he didn't say that this time.


----------



## skye (Jun 20, 2017)

Tilly said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > I asked this question several pages ago
> ...




Exactly

His name is 

.....

hmm

shall I say  lol

ok 

I will

his name is Kunt


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 20, 2017)

Tilly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...





Tilly said:


> There are various reports that this guy is mentally ill - on medication, that he's an alcoholic, that his wife just left him and he was living in a tent.



I used to listen to this guys London song all the time.  "its cold over there" living in a tent.  yech.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 20, 2017)

If it is suggested that an Islamic terrorist is mentally ill, it is denounced and a psychiatrist's affidavit is demanded.  Now all those critics are in haste to proclaim that this latest (non islamic) loser is mentally ill with no similar burden of proof required.  He probably has some serious issues.  Like Omar Mateem and some others had.

Boy is the hypocrisy thick.  We need a bread knife.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 20, 2017)

skye said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



I agree, it is NOT ok.

Why are you making excuses for this guy?


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 20, 2017)

Coyote said:


> If it is suggested that an Islamic terrorist is mentally ill, it is denounced and a psychiatrist's affidavit is demanded.  Now all those critics are in haste to proclaim that this latest (non islamic) loser is mentally ill with no similar burden of proof required.  He probably has some serious issues.  Like Omar Mateem and some others had.
> 
> Boy is the hypocrisy thick.  We need a bread knife.




All these killers have issues.  But the killers of innocent Civilians is about 100000:1 in favor of the mentally ill muslims at this point in time.   

Don't start up with me about the UN sanctioned war against out of control Muslim countries dicktaters.  You all want to pay AND utilize the UN.  Then when they act.........uh ..... "we meant only against bad white or asian".
Bullhockey.  Sadaam pushed and pushed till the UN said......."OK, it is time.  Go get him".  Can't have it both ways.


----------



## skye (Jun 20, 2017)

Old Yeller

what is so funny about my #881 post?

can you explain

what's your problem


----------



## Tilly (Jun 20, 2017)

skye said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


What has annoyed people in London and probably the U.K -  and has caused sympathy to wane somewhat - is that the police and politicians were paractically falling over each other to appear more sympathetic than each other and to find it more horrific than each other!

Unlike other attacks, it seems no one has died and no children have been blown to pieces. Yet the police responded to the Muslim demands to guard mosques.

We don't guard bridges, cafes, restaurants and pubs, but we are going to guard well over 500 mosques (in London alone) because of one single (apparent) attack???
 This seems to be making people even more angry.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 20, 2017)

skye said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...





skye said:


> go and look for it
> 
> it's everywhere





I thought it funny that you said......Go and look for it.  Like "I don't do your work".  I funny many similar post to those type when I see them.  Or "Welcome to Iggy land"  or "Say hello to Stepanie when you get to Ignore".

Makes me smile and laugh.  I suppose I could add funny and agree?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 20, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > If it is suggested that an Islamic terrorist is mentally ill, it is denounced and a psychiatrist's affidavit is demanded.  Now all those critics are in haste to proclaim that this latest (non islamic) loser is mentally ill with no similar burden of proof required.  He probably has some serious issues.  Like Omar Mateem and some others had.
> ...


I don't care about any of that.  It doesn't matter what you or I think.  It matters what those people stuck in those wore torn shitholes we left behind think, and what those who decide it it's ok to kill innocent people think.  And if people start justifying the targeting and killing of innocent people...then it matters what they think.


----------



## skye (Jun 20, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




cool

so give me a winner then  not a funny shit LOL haha


----------



## skye (Jun 20, 2017)

ok

that's better


----------



## skye (Jun 20, 2017)

(((Tilly)))


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 20, 2017)

BTW one of the attackers was one of McCains good buddies from the free syrian army


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 20, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Well,  I don't see Germans or Russians or Japanese or North Koreans roaming the globe blowing themselves and 100 Children to bits because of some past war.  
Germany was leveled.  I heard it took until 1983 to finish re-building.  Japan had two cities wiped out. Russia had about 100 million freeze to death or murdered fighting Germans.  They got over it.  Why not muslims?

did I win now?  Bet you can't answer that one.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 20, 2017)

skye said:


> (((Tilly)))


----------



## Coyote (Jun 20, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...



Is it acceptable to target and kill civilians?

Should the people of Manchester just "get over it"?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 20, 2017)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I think that the opinion around here is that you are the one who is dense with your constant defense of anything Muslim.  It's really old and tiresome, like you.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 20, 2017)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



You are so dishonest.  If you didn't know what I mean, then it is you who is dense.  But then, I already had that figured out a while ago.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 20, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...






Coyote said:


> Is it acceptable to target and kill civilians?
> 
> Should the people of Manchester just "get over it"?



No way.  I would like to see massive revenge attacks.  But we won't.  We may see a bigger Nation on Nation WW3.  We may be in it?  This is why inviting (this enemy) to your lands is not a good idea.  Interment or Expulsion.  Yes,  maybe.

I don't think you see the difference between Nations at war (UN approved) vs.  nutjobs running around the planet blowing up or cutting throats of Children.  Someone should explain it to the loons.

When you lose a war (Sadaam) you sign agreements.  Don't follow the agreements............you will get bashed again and again until you are no more.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 20, 2017)

The thing is, we don't know much about this guys motivation yet so we are all speculating.  If mods don't want us to speculate, maybe we shouldn't have a current events board, for obvious reasons. Current events haven't usually gone to trial yet.

It 'seems' he is not a racist.

 It has been announced by the police and MI5 that he is unknown to them. He doesn't have a criminal record of any sort.

It has been 'said' that after the London Bridge terror attack he snapped and started ranting about Muslims.
Before that, his Muslim neighbours said he was always helpful to them.

So this 'looks' like the kind of attack that many of us warned we knew would happen if Islamists kept attacking us. We've been saying it for years, and many posters here actually laughed, as if it were impossible.

But this is what 'seems' to have happened here.

I am glad no one has died - and I hope it stays that way, and I'm glad no children were involved.

And I'm glad the man is alive so we can find out more and he will serve time. Usually there is no justice because the perp kills himself.

I am sad that so many Muslim 'representatives' have used this event to their own ends. I'm sad I'm not at all surprised about it.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 20, 2017)

Tilly said:


> The thing is, we don't know much about this guys motivation yet so we are all speculating.  If mods don't want us to speculate, maybe we shouldn't have a current events board, for obvious reasons. Current events haven't usually gone to trial yet.
> It 'seems' he is not a racist. It has been announced by the police and MI5 that he is unknown to them. He doesn't have a criminal record of any sort.
> It has been 'said' that after the London Bridge terror attack he snapped and started ranting about Muslims. Before that, his Muslim neighbours said he was always helpful to them.
> So this 'looks' like the kind of attack that many of us warned we knew would happen if Islamists kept attacking us. We've been saying it for years, and many posters here actually laughed, as if it was impossible.
> ...




Maybe this is why they are more "quiet" in attacks on USA?  Too many guns (400million?) against them.  And they know the Citizens are not going to take much more of it.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm sad at all the excuses made for this. It's pathetic when people excuse terrorism simply because they hate the victims so much. It's ok as long as no one is actually killed. If they are badly injured or disabled for life that is just fine as long as they are the wrong ethnicity or faith.  I suppose these ideas are a little better then what the terrorists themselves believe since they prefer death and carnage in that order.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 20, 2017)

Coyote said:


> I'm sad at all the excuses made for this. It's pathetic when people excuse terrorism simply because they hate the victims so much. It's ok as long as no one is actually killed. If they are badly injured or disabled for life that is just fine as long as they are the wrong ethnicity or faith.  I suppose these ideas are a little better then what the terrorists themselves believe since they prefer death and carnage in that order.



POT meet kettle.  This is kind of like what you do WHENEVER there is a Muslim terror attack.  So sad, too bad.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 21, 2017)

Coyote said:


> I'm sad at all the excuses made for this. It's pathetic when people excuse terrorism simply because they hate the victims so much. It's ok as long as no one is actually killed. If they are badly injured or disabled for life that is just fine as long as they are the wrong ethnicity or faith.  I suppose these ideas are a little better then what the terrorists themselves believe since they prefer death and carnage in that order.


Perhaps you should name names so the people you are accusing can defend themselves if they wish to?
I mean you've 'misunderstood' a great number of posts in this thread already It seems.

I'll start. I said I'm glad that it seems no one has been killed and no children were involved or maimed or murdered.

Using your logic that my statement 'excuses terrorism' (WTH?), your comments must mean you are UNHAPPY that no one was killed and that children weren't involved.

See how this works?
SMH.


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 21, 2017)

Coyote said:


> It's pathetic when people excuse terrorism simply because they hate the victims so much.



Like when you excuse Islam of responsibility for Moslem terrorism. Yeah... pathetic.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 21, 2017)

Oooops.

*Finsbury attack: Police had swooped on suspect Darren Osborne's van day before attack*
*POLICE last night admitted they had contact with the mosque van attack suspect nearly 24 hours before the outrage which left one person dead and eleven injured. *
By CYRIL DIXON
PUBLISHED: 00:01, Wed, Jun 21, 2017 | UPDATED: 07:27, Wed, Jun 21, 2017


Finsbury attack: Police had swooped on suspect Darren Osborne's van day before attack


South Wales officers investigated after Darren Osborne was reported for appearing drunk and unconscious in a white box van.

But after attending the scene in Osborne’s home city of Cardiff, they decided no offence had been committed.

Almost 24 hours later, the 47-year-old jobless mechanic was held after a similar hired van was driven into a crowd of Muslims.

The officers’ assessment was that no offences were disclosed


----------



## Tilly (Jun 21, 2017)

*'He was really stressed' Couple gave Finsbury Park mosque suspect directions to his target*
*A DISTRAUGHT couple believe they may have inadvertently helped the Finsbury Park attacker by giving him directions to the mosque. *
By REBECCA FLOOD 
PUBLISHED: 21:20, Tue, Jun 20, 2017 | UPDATED: 21:43, Tue, Jun 20, 2017

'He was really stressed' Couple gave Finsbury Park mosque suspect directions to his target


----------



## Tilly (Jun 21, 2017)

I wondered if the annual destroy Israel march might feature.


*Finsbury Park terror suspect 'planned to attack' Muslim march in London but was too late, it is claimed*

*
 Martin Evans 

Ben Farmer 

Hayley Dixon 

Hannah Furness 
20 JUNE 2017 • 7:38PM


The Finsbury Park terror suspect had been intending to target a Muslim march in London but arrived too late and so allegedly attacked worshippers at a mosque instead, it has been claimed.






Darren Osborne allegedly threatened to attack the Al Quds march in London on Sunday

Finsbury Park terror suspect 'planned to attack' Muslim march in London but was too late, it is claimed*


----------



## Issa (Jun 21, 2017)

Hundreds of Brits....went to the mosque to show their support for their Muslim community after the terrorist attack. And some scum bags here call for the killing of innocents.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 21, 2017)

Coyote said:


> How sad that some people can't even acknowledge that a Muslim Imam can do a good and just thing like stopping an angry crowd from beating up a man who had just tried to kill them.  Instead they have to double down on discrediting him and portraying the attacker as some sort of misunderstood drunk lout who happened to lose control of his car.



Um....um....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 21, 2017)

Coyote said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



*"Did it work with the Irish?"*

That was an entirely different situation, you are comparing apples to clementines.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 21, 2017)

Issa said:


> Hundreds of Brits....went to the mosque to show their support for their Muslim community after the terrorist attack. And some scum bags here call for the killing of innocents.



Yes and those hundreds of Brits should be considered a part of the Fifth Column.

As Old Yeller commented, Islam declared war on the West, they did this officially on September 11th, 2001.

Anyone who sides with the Islamists against their OWN NATIVE populations is to be considered part of the Fifth Column, The Enemy Within and basic Traitors.

It's time for OUR NATIVE populations in ALL Western nations to choose a side, you cannot be on BOTH sides, you are either WITH Islam or AGAINST Islam, there is no middle ground with this.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 21, 2017)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



*"Those "muslims" ARE Londoners."*

ONLY on paper, mentally and culturally there is NOTHING Londoner OR British OR European about them. Their origin is Pakistan, Afghanistan, Somalia, Iraq etc.

Pakistani, Afghan, Somalian, Iraqi are NOT British OR European.

Doesn't matter if some were born in Britain, they are NOT British.

EG. If a puppy is born in a horse stable, does that make the puppy a horse?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 21, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



The people of Manchester were told to STFU and not say anything that might upset the Mooselimbs fragile feelings, after a Mooselimb strapped a suicide vest on and walked into a concert building and blew up children and teenagers.

WTF?! When these savage animals are slaughtering THE MOST INNOCENT people children, people have a right to get angry, it's a normal human reaction, anyone who doesn't just isn't functioning correctly.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 21, 2017)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



*"Those "muslims" ARE Londoners."*

Just like Misho is a fish because he was born in an aquarium.

They are no more Londoners or British than Hasan is Swedish.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 21, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



And therein lies part of the problem.  No matter how many generations they may have lived there - they're not accepted as "Londoners".


----------



## Coyote (Jun 21, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...




Who told them to STFU?  And yes they have every right to be angry and demand more of their police and politicians.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 21, 2017)

Issa said:


> Well Muslims and Jews don't like also how you treat women, good for billboards, sex objects still under paid, and teens girls getting banged and sexually exploited at young age with the parents consent and in their house by their boyfriends.
> You see it's called everyone sees things differently.
> The amount of sexual harassment in the US, rape and sexual violence against women in the US is staggering...i haven't seen that in the Muslim country I lived in. Contrary we had a duty to protect our women,  if you walked to a neighborhood and disrespected a girl you'll get your ass kicked. Here no one will give crap about the defenseless woman. Each to his own!!!
> 
> ...



Funny that coming from a member of a cult founded by a pedophile.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 21, 2017)

Issa said:


> Hundreds of Brits....went to the mosque to show their support for their Muslim community after the terrorist attack. And some scum bags here call for the killing of innocents.



Yes.  They do.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 21, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Don't play obtuse you cunnt.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 21, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sad at all the excuses made for this. It's pathetic when people excuse terrorism simply because they hate the victims so much. It's ok as long as no one is actually killed. If they are badly injured or disabled for life that is just fine as long as they are the wrong ethnicity or faith.  I suppose these ideas are a little better then what the terrorists themselves believe since they prefer death and carnage in that order.
> ...




Alright.  

I am glad that no one has been killed and no children were involved or maimed or murdered this time.  I'm horrified at all the innocent people who have been killed and hurt in the many terror attacks London has experienced.   

I am also disgusted that people on this thread - and you know there are some - who have  who have praised the man who did this, and called for more of it.

Now.  Are you going to twist and distort what I said?


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 21, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



You are a Londonistan collaborator, listen to your task master Sadiq Khan, you're going to have to get used to it.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 21, 2017)

Not only Khan, from france24 today, what I posted in the Belgium thread-

Oh, boy, here it is-

Security experts said Tuesday's incident could have been similar to "lone wolf" assaults carried out by radicalised individuals with limited access to weapons and training.

"*Such isolated acts will continue in Brussels, in Paris and elsewhere. It's inevitable," *Brussels security consultant Claude Moniquet, a former French agent, told broadcaster RTL.

With Islamic State under pressure in Syria - where Belgium has been the most fertile European recruiting ground for foreign Islamist fighters - he said attacks in Europe could increase, though *many of these would be by "amateurs" doing little harm.*
France24

Personally, I think that attitude makes one implicit.





Call Sign Chaos said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 21, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



The MSM and Bedwetting politicians, effectively anything criticising Muslims and Islam is "Hate Speech"

However Muslims can get on the streets with the below banners and that's NOT Hate Speech.

IF White Western peoples were on the streets holding signs saying "EXTERMINATE ALL MUSLIMS", "BEHEAD ALL MUSLIMS", "BUTCHER THOSE WHO MOCK JESUS CHRIST" etc you'd ALL be screaming hysterically about how racist and bigoted and White Christian Supremacist and how it was HATE SPEECH and "SHUT IT DOWN, FREEDOM OF SPEECH DOESN'T COVER HATE SPEECH" etc but none of you have ANY problem with filthy backward animals like the below exercising FREEDOM OF SPEECH do you? They aren't preaching HATE SPEECH are they because they are BROWN SKINNED AND MUSLIM and not WHITE SKINNED AND CHRISTIAN.

London:

So I DARE you Coyote and the other pro-Islamist Leftist Apologist Propagandists to DEFEND the below, how can you DEFEND the INDEFENSIBLE?

And don't say the below are a minority, the majority of Muslims fully are sympathetic to the below outrageous statements on those banners....that's WHY we never on ANY Western street capital EVER see 500,000 Muslims marching AGAINST Islam, AGAINST ISIS, AGAINST Extremism.





















LOL and people like YOU Coyote think these animals are Londoners and British. Okay whatever 






The Kebab Camel Jockey Anjem Choudary with his fellow Kebab Camel Jockey's.











Islam isn't superior you psychopathic screaming Sand Apes, fuck off back to your Sand Ape Shit Holes.






Sand Apes in London all waving the ISIS flag, I see no reason why the below type Sand Apes cannot just be shot where they stand, do the below look like Poor Innocent Muslims Coyote, or do they look like they have the Islamist Killer Kebab mentality and at any moment might go on the rampage slaughtering ACTUAL innocent people on the streets?






Sand Ape women protesting, fuck off back to Iraq and Pakistan disgusting filth.






WTF has Angola got to with Britain and the European Continent?






The women cannot be trusted, women like the below one should be shot where they stand, these are dangerous animals, rabid animals, they need their oxygen supply stopped. Period.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 21, 2017)

Do I call for the killing of anyone?  No.  I do call for accountability.  People are not just being radicalized through the web.  It is happening by those teaching it locally.   There should never be any elected official, or otherwise, that just accepts it.  And  those that preach hate need to be found and removed.  Laws have to be strengthened against allowing one to 'practice'  and teach such hate.   Protections should be there for the good citizens.  They should not have to accept their countries becoming militarized, as a 3rd world country is, due to the teachings of radicals, to keep from stomping on their rights.  And do not try to tell me it isn't happening within local mosques, etc. because it is.  I lived down the street from one of these mosques that had a history.  They got a new Imam, which for a time, to bring less scrutiny, was more moderate, but once again, when he felt safe, he started with the hate speech, but further behind closed doors.  And this mosque  is part of one of the largest councils in the US.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 21, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Do I call for the killing of anyone?  No.  I do call for accountability.  People are not just being radicalized through the web.  It is happening by those teaching it locally.   There should never be any elected official, or otherwise, that just accepts it.  And  those that preach hate need to be found and removed.  Laws have to be strengthened against allowing one to 'practice'  and teach such hate.   Protections should be there for the good citizens.  They should not have to accept their countries becoming militarized, as a 3rd world country is, due to the teachings of radicals, to keep from stomping on their rights.  And do not try to tell me it isn't happening within local mosques, etc. because it is.  I lived down the street from one of these mosques that had a history.  They got a new Imam, which for a time, to bring less scrutiny, was more moderate, but once again, when he felt safe, he started with the hate speech, but further behind closed doors.  And this mosque  is part of one of the largest councils in the US.



*"Do I call for the killing of anyone?" *

The exceptions being that Kebab's like the woman below and the Kebab's with the ISIS flags can very easily be dragged away and disappeared during the night and in Top Secret, everyone involved in these Operations would have to sign an official statement of Complete Silence.

Do they look like they are innocent? The woman read her banner, the men surrounded by ISIS flags.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 21, 2017)

...


Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Lucy.

Where have I EVER DEFENDED ISIS OR TERRORISM?  WHERE HAVE I DEFENDED THE KILLING OF INNOCENT PEOPLE?

Are these people British enough?
Muslim peace march in London 'IGNORED by media'

Are these people being shut up?

















You Europeans have weird laws about hate speech.  We don't.  We have a strong right of free speech - even "offensive" free speech.  I'm not sure what your laws allow or don't allow.  I think all voices need to be heard as long as they don't resort to violence.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 21, 2017)

I understand your feeling.  And every one of them is getting that hate filled into their heads by others.  The source needs to be found and removed.





Lucy Hamilton said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Do I call for the killing of anyone?  No.  I do call for accountability.  People are not just being radicalized through the web.  It is happening by those teaching it locally.   There should never be any elected official, or otherwise, that just accepts it.  And  those that preach hate need to be found and removed.  Laws have to be strengthened against allowing one to 'practice'  and teach such hate.   Protections should be there for the good citizens.  They should not have to accept their countries becoming militarized, as a 3rd world country is, due to the teachings of radicals, to keep from stomping on their rights.  And do not try to tell me it isn't happening within local mosques, etc. because it is.  I lived down the street from one of these mosques that had a history.  They got a new Imam, which for a time, to bring less scrutiny, was more moderate, but once again, when he felt safe, he started with the hate speech, but further behind closed doors.  And this mosque  is part of one of the largest councils in the US.
> ...


----------



## Coyote (Jun 21, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Do I call for the killing of anyone?  No.  I do call for accountability.  People are not just being radicalized through the web.  It is happening by those teaching it locally.   There should never be any elected official, or otherwise, that just accepts it.  And  those that preach hate need to be found and removed.  Laws have to be strengthened against allowing one to 'practice'  and teach such hate.   Protections should be there for the good citizens.  They should not have to accept their countries becoming militarized, as a 3rd world country is, due to the teachings of radicals, to keep from stomping on their rights.  And do not try to tell me it isn't happening within local mosques, etc. because it is.  I lived down the street from one of these mosques that had a history.  They got a new Imam, which for a time, to bring less scrutiny, was more moderate, but once again, when he felt safe, he started with the hate speech, but further behind closed doors.  And this mosque  is part of one of the largest councils in the US.




The Islamic council of one European country - and I can't recall which one (I'll have to try and find it) - was concerned about radicalization, and one of the proposals was in only having Imams that are European, raised in western cultures.  In some communities there is a practice of importing Imams from the "old country" and they bring with them many of the "old country" ideas that are often contrary to western values.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 21, 2017)

Coyote said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Those pictures mean NOTHING, where is a banner calling for the EXTERMINATION of ANYONE who doesn't agree?

Darling that was literally your worst attempt at a deflection ever.

Oh and yes one way or another WE will STOP the Islamisation on OUR Continent. This Continent is OURS, it's not to be used as a giant toilet for ever Third World piece of walking crap that turns up.

Let all the Africans and Kebabs go to America instead, Americans have no Heritage considering you all PROUDLY call yourself "Mutts" who the fuck wants to be a Mutt, most Europeans don't that's for sure.

So America can further commit Cultural Suicide, but American Patriots of European Descent who are PROUD of their Heritage, you are VERY welcome to return to the Continent of your Ancestors, the European Continent.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 21, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Lucy, those aren't "deflection" - those are *examples of free speech* that you said wasn't allowed!  I wasn't making comparisons I was giving examples of free speech.



> Oh and yes one way or another WE will STOP the Islamisation on OUR Continent. This Continent is OURS, it's not to be used as a giant toilet for ever Third World piece of walking crap that turns up.
> 
> Let all the Africans and Kebabs go to America instead, Americans have no Heritage considering you all PROUDLY call yourself "Mutts" who the fuck wants to be a Mutt, most Europeans don't that's for sure.



What the hell Lucy....


And you didn't answer my question: Where have I EVER DEFENDED ISIS OR TERRORISM?  WHERE HAVE I DEFENDED THE KILLING OF INNOCENT PEOPLE?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 21, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



*"What the hell Lucy...."*

I was completely coherent, it doesn't take a rocket scientist 

You haven't defended the killing of innocent people, but your mentality doesn't want US to kill ANYONE because of Muh Human Rights.

Kebabs on the streets waving ISIS flags need to be disappeared into the night and the ones who hold banners saying to behead people. These are dangerous individuals, we need to save innocent lives by killing the types who are in those pictures I posted.


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 21, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Oh and yes one way or another WE will STOP the Islamisation on OUR Continent. This Continent is OURS, it's not to be used as a giant toilet for ever Third World piece of walking crap that turns up.



It's already being used as a toilet thanks to the European leaders. 



> Let all the Africans and Kebabs go to America instead, Americans have no Heritage considering you all PROUDLY call yourself "Mutts" who the fuck wants to be a Mutt, most Europeans don't that's for sure.



We don't call ourselves mutts. I have never, in all my life, heard an American call himself a mutt.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 21, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Thank you.
I will never support the targeting and killing of any innocent people.  But if you want to kill actual terrorists I'm fine with that.  Just extract the information first.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 21, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and yes one way or another WE will STOP the Islamisation on OUR Continent. This Continent is OURS, it's not to be used as a giant toilet for ever Third World piece of walking crap that turns up.
> ...



Yes but that toilet can and WILL be getting flushed. If people think that OUR Continent is going to just roll over and die, they can forget about it. By the hook or by the crook OUR Continent is getting saved, fuck Human Rights, WE have a HUMAN RIGHT to SURVIVAL and to DEFEND and PROTECT what belongs to US, it was always that way and it still is.

Coyote has refered to herself as a Mutt, I've seen a few others call themselves Mutts also. I have been SHOCKED the times I read people PROUDLY calling themselves Mutts, how tragic, who the fuck would WANT to be a Mutt?


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 21, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So America can further commit Cultural Suicide, but American Patriots of European Descent who are PROUD of their Heritage, you are VERY welcome to return to the Continent of your Ancestors, the European Continent.



Scots-Irish ancestry here but no thanks. Europe's freedoms are not acceptable.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 21, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > So America can further commit Cultural Suicide, but American Patriots of European Descent who are PROUD of their Heritage, you are VERY welcome to return to the Continent of your Ancestors, the European Continent.
> ...



If you are not careful America will have no freedoms, the pro-Islamist Leftist Activists are going for your First Amendment and your Second Amendment, you should know they are obsessed with getting rid of both, especially the Second.


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 21, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote has refered to herself as a Mutt, I've seen a few others call themselves Mutts also. I have been SHOCKED the times I read people PROUDLY calling themselves Mutts, how tragic, who the fuck would WANT to be a Mutt?



Only a Liberal would call themselves a mutt. Real Americans don't use that term. We are Americans and proud of it. We are NOT Europeans nor do we want to be. The people you're talking to are idiots.


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 21, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Yes but that toilet can and WILL be getting flushed. If people think that OUR Continent is going to just roll over and die, they can forget about it. By the hook or by the crook OUR Continent is getting saved, fuck Human Rights, WE have a HUMAN RIGHT to SURVIVAL and to DEFEND and PROTECT what belongs to US, it was always that way and it still is.



Hey, I'm rooting for you guys. I fully support the flushing.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 21, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




A mutt is a mixture of many traits.  Being a mutt means my pride is in myself, what I myself have accomplished or do - not based on my heritage.  It also means that my heritage has given me a wealth of stories to choose from- from a Norwegian great grandmother on one side, to a Welsh great grandmother on another - to German, English, Danish and Irish bits and pieces.  They say America is a land where people can constantly reinvent themselves and while funny, there's truth to it.   It may not be everyone's cup of tea, but I'm fine with it.  I admire people who have a deep connection to their past - through family, land, traditions.  I think that is wonderful and to be cherished.  But there's nothing wrong with being a mutt and when I look into the eyes of my 4-legged fluffy mutts, I think they agree too


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 21, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Won't happen. We're armed and many of us will use our guns if they come for them. Civil war and we'll win if it comes to it. You have no idea how strong real America is. NO IDEA.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 21, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...



We are a nation of rights and laws, not vigilantes and mobs.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 21, 2017)

Yeah, I posted about it under one of the other terror attack threads.  


Coyote said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Do I call for the killing of anyone?  No.  I do call for accountability.  People are not just being radicalized through the web.  It is happening by those teaching it locally.   There should never be any elected official, or otherwise, that just accepts it.  And  those that preach hate need to be found and removed.  Laws have to be strengthened against allowing one to 'practice'  and teach such hate.   Protections should be there for the good citizens.  They should not have to accept their countries becoming militarized, as a 3rd world country is, due to the teachings of radicals, to keep from stomping on their rights.  And do not try to tell me it isn't happening within local mosques, etc. because it is.  I lived down the street from one of these mosques that had a history.  They got a new Imam, which for a time, to bring less scrutiny, was more moderate, but once again, when he felt safe, he started with the hate speech, but further behind closed doors.  And this mosque  is part of one of the largest councils in the US.
> ...


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 21, 2017)

Coyote said:


> But there's nothing wrong with being a mutt and when I look into the eyes of my 4-legged fluffy mutts, I think they agree too



Of course there is. It means you're a no nothing squishy Liberal without a backbone who hates discrimination.


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 21, 2017)

Coyote said:


> We are a nation of rights and laws, not vigilantes and mobs.



WRONG. The vigilantes and mobs would be the Liberals trying to take away our Inalienable Rights.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 21, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > We are a nation of rights and laws, not vigilantes and mobs.
> ...



You're the one calling for taking up arms and civil war and taking away rights.

Like I said, we're a country of laws and as long as people obey them I have no issue with their belief systems.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 21, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



*"You're the one calling for taking up arms and civil war and taking away rights."*

I think if you reread Brynmr's comment, he's meaning if ANY attempt to remove or alter the Second Amendment would happen, you do have an Inalienable RIGHT to that Second Amendment.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 21, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



No, that seems to be YOUR job!
And you're pretty good at it


----------



## Coyote (Jun 21, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



You consistently and constantly twist and distort what your leftwing opponents say and then play innocent when it's done to you.

Good bye. I am done with you (and certainly should have known better than to respond).


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 21, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Wow, you are either really stupid or English isn't your first language. Your assertions are completely bogus. It's no wonder you continuously make idiotic comment.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 21, 2017)

Utterly mind numbing how it's being offered that the Grande bombing was a crime but a retaliatory response is some how a Hate crime of a higher offense
MAD(mutually assured destruction) is a better policy than SAD(stupidly assured destruction)


----------



## Tilly (Jun 21, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


YOU are the one who said that people like me who said it's good  there are probably no fatalities and no children were involved means that I'm happy people are maimed and that I'm excusing terrorism!
That's some disgusting spin from you right there - and you should know better!


----------



## Tilly (Jun 21, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Thanks for the admission!


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 21, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



They self segregate and establish no go zones, the problem is the collaborating scum like you who opened the gates to the city in the first place.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 21, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



And it was you who agreed with a post that took a post completely out of context from another thread and claimed I think a terrorist should win a Nobel Prize.  You have frequently implied (either directly or passive-aggressively through the posts you choose to agree with) that I support terrorists and terrorism when it kills Europeans.

And that is not disgusting spin?  You seem to to do what you accuse me of doing.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 21, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


There's a reason SO MANY people here know you for the islamopologist you are, it's because you appear in every single thread on Islamic terrorism and immediately proceed to make excuses! You usually don't even seem to remember to say a word for the poor victims first! Nobody needs to spin anything you say, your apologia is writ large all over the board! Lol.

Now, I say I'm glad people and children haven't been killed in this latest attack and YOU SPIN THAT TO MEAN IM HAPPY if people have been maimed and that I'm excusing terrorism! Disgusting behaviour.

You LOSE.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 21, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



And with that you've revealed yourself as a blatant liar.

And in this thread?

Your 1st post - no "word for the poor victims first"...nor in your second post.  Gee, maybe by the third post you'll have something but no - that one's about how the mosque was once found to have an arsenal and once had a preacher renouned for hate speech and radicalism (ok, so you got a start on demonizing the victims).  Nothing in posts 4, 5, 6, 8....10, 11, 12...still not a word for the victims....just news bites and some more stuff demonizing Muslims in general......ah finally, post #24...a brief comment "may he RIP"....

So much for not saying a word about the poor victims first 


Keep pretending.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 21, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


I have expressed my sympathy for the victims at least 3 or 4 times in this thread - something you don't seem to have done until THIS attack.

I also tend not to say RIP until someone has actually DIED, you silly creature! Lol.

And yes, I have posted many updates in an attempt to provide information and to keep the thread on topic - something YOU should be doing instead of TROLLING and lying about posters!


----------



## Tilly (Jun 21, 2017)

Coyote said:


> that one's about how the mosque was once found to have an arsenal and once had a preacher renouned for hate speech and radicalism



The first reports suggested the involvement of the Finsbury Park Mosque.

 Many of the American posters probably know little or nothing about it's notorious history so I provided some brief background information. 

I was thanked by many for the information. Why don't you want posters to be informed (rhetorical)? Lol.


----------



## dani67 (Jun 21, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 21, 2017)

MindWars said:


> BREAKING! VAN RUNS INTO CROWD outside North London  MOSQUE… fatalities reported
> 
> 
> Maybe thier next move will be to ban driving, that will keep them safe.
> ...


Just can't get enough Muslim love.


----------



## dani67 (Jun 21, 2017)

left ..... did it.liberal are  behind tower burn and van attack .sunni are victim and white are bad boy now. old jew propaganda.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 21, 2017)

Now, *back to the topic ....again*.....

Looks as though he is not associated with any groups and is a lone wolf.
I don't know why they are using the phrase 'self radicalised' (well, yes I do) when it seems like a hate crime with no ideology involved.

*Finsbury Park attack suspect was probably 'self-radicalised'*
Officers obtain warrant to extend detention of Darren Osborne, 47, as counter-terror detectives try to establish motives for attack

The suspect in the Finsbury Park terrorist attack is believed to have been self-radicalised into his extremist hatred of Muslims, it is understood.

The investigation by Scotland Yard’s counter-terrorism command continues after a van was driven into Muslims near a mosque early on Monday.

Darren Osborne, 47, is being questioned and detectives are trying to establish the motives for the attack.

Police are taking advice from lawyers from the Crown Prosecution Service’s counter-terrorism division about the scope of the investigation and what charges should be considered....

Finsbury Park attack suspect was probably 'self-radicalised'


----------



## Tilly (Jun 21, 2017)

Detectives are not seeking anyone else, at this stage, over the attack. Some people at the scene claimed there were others in the van. No evidence has been found to support this.....

Finsbury Park attack suspect was probably 'self-radicalised'


----------



## Tilly (Jun 21, 2017)

Another update...
I know, how dare I provide information!!!...  

*Finsbury Park attack: Questions remain over victim's cause of death*
Special post-mortem examination carried out to determine why Makram Ali died


Press Association
Wednesday 21 June 2017 17:30 BST
7 comments

Detectives are still working to establish what caused the death of a man after the Finsbury Park Mosque attack, the head of the Metropolitan Police has said.

Commissioner Cressida Dick said a special post-mortem examination has been carried out to determine why Makram Ali, 51, died.

It came as Scotland Yard continued to question attack suspect Darren Osborne, 47.

Mr Ali had already been taken ill when a van was driven at him and a group of people giving him first aid.....


Mystery remains over cause of death of man who died amid Finsbury Park attack


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 21, 2017)

skye said:


> ok
> 
> that's better




Sometimes it is difficult to hit the correct intended  button on tablet. Maybe running very slow too.  Easier to move on and leave as-is than attempt correction.  Board crashes or hangs more often Samsung tablet vs. PC Win10.

Sometimes scrolling by message may tap wrong button on touch screen.  Too much work to do message on tablet.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 21, 2017)

According to this, the attack was premeditated and there are possible mental health issues, two of his victims are in critical care:  Finsbury Park attack suspect was probably 'self-radicalised'

_Evidence indicates the attack *was premeditated, and not a spontaneous decision*.

Investigators are looking at each part of what was needed for the attack, as they decide on lines of inquiry and what charges may be brought.

 The suspect’s *mental health is also a part of the investigation.*

Osborne was arrested for attempted murder and later arrested under terrorism legislation, on suspicion of the commission, preparation and instigation of terrorism, and for murder._​
and

_Osborne, a father of four, has been described by relatives *as having been “troubled for a long time”.* In a statement, his family said: “We are massively shocked. It’s unbelievable. It still hasn’t really sunk in._​
According to this source: Finsbury Park suspect ‘made abusive remarks about Palestinian march’ it sounds like he had an ideology, wasn't shy about spreading it, and was enough of a nutter to be influenced into action.

_Osborne appears to have a Twitter account, which he has never used to send his own tweets, instead monitoring 32 other users, including Paul Golding and Jayda Fransen, the *leaders of the far-right party Britain First.* Its mission statement says: “We will restore Christianity as the bedrock and foundation of our national life as it has been for the last one thousand years.” Golding declined to comment._​
and

_The pub manager, Andy Parker, said: “The gentleman came in and *was very political with everyone he spoke to*. I did not like one bit of it so asked him to leave. But he was pretty surly so the boys stood in and told him in no uncertain terms to go.” 

A well-placed source alleged to the Guardian that Osborne had specifically spoken about the rally.

 The far-right English Defence League has targeted pro-Palestinian demonstrators during previous al-Quds rallies. The IHRC, which organises the march, said that before this year’s event it had been made aware of social media postings threatening violence, * including one individual who threatened to drive a van into the march. There is no suggestion this was Osborne. *_​


----------



## Coyote (Jun 21, 2017)

This article has some interesting points to make - a bit thought provoking because these sort of attacks are almost impossible to prevent - there's little planning and few or no ties to established radical organizations such as ISIS which would alert police.

The Mundane Radicalism of Today's Terror

_Osborne's profile *is similar to that of Khalid Masood*, the convert to Islam who perpetrated the March 22 attack that started on Westminster Bridge in London. Osborne, a father of four, is 48. Masood, 52, had three kids. Masood had a *long history of violence and went to jail for one of the brawls *in which he used a knife. Osborne is described as *"shouty" and volatile, *though seems to have kept his outbursts to the level of pub confrontations. *Neither could hold down a job for long. Neither had any links with radical organizations. They appear to have led miserable, angry lives.
*
Osborne wasn't provoked to violence by anyone nearly as mainstream as Farage: His isn't among the 32 accounts Osborne followed on Twitter. Jayda Fransen and Paul Golding, leaders of the far right Britain First party are. After the Finsbury Park attack, Fransen posted a video claiming it was "intellectually dishonest" to compare "sporadic" right-wing terrorism with the "industrialized" mayhem perpetrated by Islamist terrorists.

In fact, however,* a lot of terrorism these days is sporadic*. From time to time, there are major plots, like the Islamist one that resulted in the 2015 Paris attacks or, on the right-wing side, the foiled 2016 Kansas conspiracy to blow up a mosque, or this year's failed plan by some Germany Army servicemen to assassinate politicians and blame it on Muslim refugees. *But attacks such as the Westminster one, the more recent one on London Bridge and the Finsbury Park one don't require much planning. They can be spur-of-the moment angry outbursts, requiring no more than a few hours of seething and frantic action.*_​
_In a lengthy 2016 report to the U.S. Department of Homeland Security, Pete Simi of the University of Nebraska, Omaha, described *the common radicalization paths for U.S. far-right terrorists. They closely match those of Islamist extremists: A troubled personal history, a desire to belong and be accepted, the thrill of the forbidden, the search for a cause to which one could serve with violence.*_​


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 21, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



We are upstairs darling and it's not good manners for a man to refer to a woman using the C word.

*"Don't play obtuse you cunnt."
*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 21, 2017)

Coyote said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Do I call for the killing of anyone?  No.  I do call for accountability.  People are not just being radicalized through the web.  It is happening by those teaching it locally.   There should never be any elected official, or otherwise, that just accepts it.  And  those that preach hate need to be found and removed.  Laws have to be strengthened against allowing one to 'practice'  and teach such hate.   Protections should be there for the good citizens.  They should not have to accept their countries becoming militarized, as a 3rd world country is, due to the teachings of radicals, to keep from stomping on their rights.  And do not try to tell me it isn't happening within local mosques, etc. because it is.  I lived down the street from one of these mosques that had a history.  They got a new Imam, which for a time, to bring less scrutiny, was more moderate, but once again, when he felt safe, he started with the hate speech, but further behind closed doors.  And this mosque  is part of one of the largest councils in the US.
> ...



*"The Islamic council of one European country"*

We should not have ANY Islamic councils in ANY European country. Europa has NEVER been Islamic. EVER.

Fuck these Traitors who allowed these animals in, they will rot in Hell with the Kebabs.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 21, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > that one's about how the mosque was once found to have an arsenal and once had a preacher renouned for hate speech and radicalism
> ...



*"Many of the American posters probably know little or nothing about it's notorious history so I provided some brief background information." *

Tommy Shithead being the pro-Islamist POS he is, posted in THIS thread that Finsbury Park mosque had NO history of being a hotbed of Kebab Terrorists, the one with the hook hand, Richard Reid are just two who came from that very mosque.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 21, 2017)

Coyote said:


> According to this, the attack was premeditated and there are possible mental health issues, two of his victims are in critical care:  Finsbury Park attack suspect was probably 'self-radicalised'
> 
> _Evidence indicates the attack *was premeditated, and not a spontaneous decision*.
> 
> ...



He didn't need to self-radicalise, he ONLY had to watch the news and look at children and teenagers blown up in Manchester and tons of people mowed down and stabbed to death on the London Bridge.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 21, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...




Every religion has their "religious council" that oversees the practicing of the faith in a particular jurisdiction - it's nothing nefarious and frankly a bit better than thousands of independent Imams making up their own rules and importing foreign Imams.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 21, 2017)

Coyote said:


> This article has some interesting points to make - a bit thought provoking because these sort of attacks are almost impossible to prevent - there's little planning and few or no ties to established radical organizations such as ISIS which would alert police.
> 
> The Mundane Radicalism of Today's Terror
> 
> ...



Bloomberg can fuck off, what disgusting POS Bloomberg is, like ALL MSM they are pathetic and desperate to put Osbourne in the same category as the Killer Kebabs.

THERE is NOTHING SIMILAR between Osbourne or ANY of the Killer Kebabs.

Rot In Hell Bloomsberg.

"_Osborne's profile *is similar to that of Khalid Masood"* 

^ _Disgusting.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 21, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



We are a predominantly Christian Continent, Islam does NOT belong in Europa, it NEVER did and it NEVER will. Period.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 21, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > According to this, the attack was premeditated and there are possible mental health issues, two of his victims are in critical care:  Finsbury Park attack suspect was probably 'self-radicalised'
> ...



Well - you know, you could probably make the same argument for Islamic Extremist attacks who claim they are attacking because we're killing Muslims in the ME.  In fact wasn't there a recent attacker who yelled something about "this is for Syria" or such (and the pictures of what is happening to Syrian civilians are pretty horrific)?  The thing is, while we all get very angry about things - we don't go and start knifing people or drive a car into a crowd.  So why do some people do that and other people don't?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 21, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > This article has some interesting points to make - a bit thought provoking because these sort of attacks are almost impossible to prevent - there's little planning and few or no ties to established radical organizations such as ISIS which would alert police.
> ...



I think there are a lot of points of similarity - basically, they were miserable angry losers.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 21, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Thanks. And also it's connection to 9/11.
Apparently, relating relevant FACTS is akin to hate speech or something here.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 21, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



*"In fact wasn't there a recent attacker who yelled something about "this is for Syria"*

Yes how does that work, the pro-Islamist Apologists and Propagandists said he's British, so IF he considers himself British why is he killing British people because of Syria? If he considers himself British he's killing fellow British.

It's all horsecrap, he might be born in Britain, but they do NOT integrate, they do NOT consider themselves Western even, they are what their Ancestors were Middle Eastern Kebabs, be they Pakistani, Syrian or whatever.

YOU are what YOUR Ancestors were, it's your DNA, not a piece of paper saying you have moved somewhere so this is what you now are.

It's about DNA, it's the same blood that runs in your veins going back Centuries and Centuries and Centuries and Centuries and YOUR Ancestors Nationality is YOUR Nationality.

EG. Say a Belgian moved to China 50 years ago, they are STILL Belgian, they aren't Chinese are they? If a Belgian is born in China, that doesn't make them Chinese.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 21, 2017)

Terrorism: The unlawful use of violence and intimidation, especially against civilians, *in the pursuit of political aims*.

Osborne apparently didn't even know who the PM is.
Anyway, can anyone explain his ideologogy and/or his political aims?

If not, does this mean if a black man stabs a white man because he's racist against whites, he is a terrorist?

When did we officially dump a definition of terrorism so it becomes anything anyone wants it to be to suit _their_ particular agenda?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 21, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



That is the only point, any other attempt at comparison is like comparing a banana to a swordfish.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 21, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



DNA doesn't control culture  - PEOPLE do.  And it's their PERCEPTION of other's that determines what culture they are.  Some places you can live forever and never be accepted as a local.  Other places acceptence comes quickly.  How well people integrate depends on the culture they come from and the culture they're trying to integrate into.  Japan for example is notoriously closed culture.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 21, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


So many polls have shown that many Muslims in this country place their allegiances as: Muslim First, Pakistan (for example) Second - even when they weren't born their but their parents / grandparents were, and eventually British - which is why the commit terrorism against their neighbours and the country that invited them - in support of the countries where their Proudly announced allegiances actually lie.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 21, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



When you look at this - there are a lot of points in common - core personality traits and those seem to be in common with a number of "lone wolf" type attackers - maybe it makes them easier to recruit or more susceptable.

_Osborne's profile *is similar to that of Khalid Masood*, the convert to Islam who perpetrated the March 22 attack that started on Westminster Bridge in London. Osborne, a father of four, is 48. Masood, 52, had three kids. Masood had a *long history of violence and went to jail for one of the brawls *in which he used a knife. Osborne is described as *"shouty" and volatile, *though seems to have kept his outbursts to the level of pub confrontations. *Neither could hold down a job for long. Neither had any links with radical organizations. They appear to have led miserable, angry lives.*_​


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 21, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



America has NO Culture, what is American Culture? Hollyweird, McDonalds, Disneyland etc.

WE have Culture, our Collective European Culture is MAJESTIC AND SUBLIME, America has NOTHING as MAGNIFICENT as Michelangelo or W.A. Mozart or Gaetano Donizetti or Richard Wagner or Edward Elgar or Joshua Reynolds and no fucking Lawyers and Bankers from _Manhattan Island and West Palm Beach, Florida where they spend the Summer _who FUND the NGOs and the Muh Human Rights Groups are EVER going to DESTROY it.

We know that HISTORICALLY they hate we Native Europeans, they have hated us for hundreds of years.


----------



## featherlite (Jun 21, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



 Just save your BS you pitiful wilting pigmy.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 21, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




What you don't think Disneyland is the epitome of American Culture? 

To be honest - I'm not sure how "American culture" would be defined because I see a lot of regional cultures influenced by the many immigrant groups. 

I had hummus for lunch


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 21, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



America is VERY different from the European Continent, the majority of Europeans are proud of our Collective History, Culture, Traditions and Heritage and we have a RIGHT to preserve and protect our Culture, Traditions and Heritage to hand to the next Generation of Native Europeans in the same way that our Ancestors preserved and protected our Culture, Traditions and Heritage to hand to us.

There are though a small group who's mission is to DESTROY EVERYTHING beautiful and majestic about my Continent and especially to destroy European Culture and Heritage, which is why we have this pre-planned and orchestrated importing of Hostile Islam and African savages all wrapped up as "poor refugees" it's a deliberate Trojan Horse.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 21, 2017)

Most of the injured have been discharged from hospital and no one is in a critical condition. I wish them all a speedy recovery and thank our emergency services who have been stretched to the limits over the last few weeks.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 21, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


 What about Cowboys and the Wild West? 
Help me out here, Americans!


----------



## Issa (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm glad most westerners don't think like you. You represent the filth if humanity just like ISIS both have the same mentality.



Lucy Hamilton said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Hundreds of Brits....went to the mosque to show their support for their Muslim community after the terrorist attack. And some scum bags here call for the killing of innocents.
> ...


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 21, 2017)

Coyote said:


> I had hummus for lunch




of course you did......of course.  Dip your Pita....dipping dipping.  I'm sure you did.


Hummus, is a Levantine dip or spread made from cooked, mashed chickpeas or other beans, blended with tahini, olive oil, lemon juice, salt and garlic. Today, it is popular throughout the Middle East and in Middle Eastern cuisine around the globe.


----------



## Issa (Jun 21, 2017)

Thousands of women get raped in the US....
Thousands of little girls getkidnapped and raped in the US and boys too. People are afraid to let their kids walk out outside. In a Muslim country kids plays freely outside as an 8 year old I used to take the bus and go miles away from home with 0 fear.
Now do I think all whites are rapists of course not. Unlike you , you think all Muslims are women beaters.



Call Sign Chaos said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Well Muslims and Jews don't like also how you treat women, good for billboards, sex objects still under paid, and teens girls getting banged and sexually exploited at young age with the parents consent and in their house by their boyfriends.
> ...


----------



## Tilly (Jun 21, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I had hummus for lunch
> ...


Yep. It's very easy to make and very scrummy!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 21, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Most of the injured have been discharged from hospital and no one is in a critical condition. I wish them all a speedy recovery and thank our emergency services who have been stretched to the limits over the last few weeks.



Tilly the politician Enoch Powell 40 some years ago he warned the British people that if mass immigration from Third World nations wasn't STOPPED, he warned what would happen and he was VILIFIED by the MSM and the limp-wristed faggots in the Conservative Party like that paedophile Ted Heath for speaking the truth.

What Enoch Powell warned against is now happening.
















At least Erdogan tells the truth about Islam and Muslims and the mosques.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 21, 2017)

Issa said:


> I'm glad most westerners don't think like you. You represent the filth if humanity just like ISIS both have the same mentality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



STFU you filthy Moroccan Camel Jockey.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 21, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the injured have been discharged from hospital and no one is in a critical condition. I wish them all a speedy recovery and thank our emergency services who have been stretched to the limits over the last few weeks.
> ...


Yes, he was practically hounded to death. That seems to be when PC really started to take hold and the rot set in. If he could visit his hometown of Birmingham now, I wonder what he'd think.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 21, 2017)

Issa said:


> Thousands of women get raped in the US....
> Thousands of little girls getkidnapped and raped in the US and boys too. People are afraid to let their kids walk out outside. In a Muslim country kids plays freely outside as an 8 year old I used to take the bus and go miles away from home with 0 fear.
> Now do I think all whites are rapists of course not. Unlike you , you think all Muslims are women beaters.
> 
> ...



We know.  We are well aware of our Black Brown and ignorant White problems.........mostly created by Leftist.

This is a major reason we resist to import more Human Garbage from the muslim world.  We are full up.  We don't need to import boatloads of Sand Apes.  We have NAPA, MAPA and WAPA.


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 21, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> WE have Culture, our Collective European Culture is MAJESTIC AND SUBLIME, America has NOTHING as MAGNIFICENT as Michelangelo or W.A. Mozart or Gaetano Donizetti or Richard Wagner or Edward Elgar or Joshua Reynolds



I'll put Thomas Moran, Frank LLoyd Wright, Norman Rockwell, John Singer Sargent, Maxfield Parrish, George Bellows, Mark Twain, John Steinbeck, George Gershwin, Cole Porter, Richard Rodgers & Oscar Hammerstein (to name oh so few) up against those guys any day of the week. 

You are showing yourself to be an effete cultural snob. Not a pretty sight.


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 21, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> America has NO Culture, what is American Culture? Hollyweird, McDonalds, Disneyland etc.



No. America is rich in culture, for those who aren't so bigoted and prejudiced to see it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 21, 2017)

Issa said:


> I'm glad most westerners don't think like you. You represent the filth if humanity just like ISIS both have the same mentality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



News Flash: MOST Westerners DO think like me, it's just more of them haven't yet taken the gloves off and said Fuck the Politically Correct Fascist Brigade and just then SAY what they THINK like I do.

I'd say at least 80% of Westerners think like me, the Multicultural Faggot Crowd are actually a MINORITY it's just being Attention Seeking Bedwetters they tend to SCREAM, so they get ALL the publicity.

We however are happier staying in the Shadows...._for now, we won't ALWAYS stay in the Shadows._

Also The Dark Side has always been sexier and we all look great dressed in black.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 21, 2017)

Issa said:


> Thousands of women get raped in the US....
> Thousands of little girls getkidnapped and raped in the US and boys too.



Not thousand in one night like the rapefugees committed on new years throughout Europe and we don't worship a pedophile like Mohammad (may piss be upon him).



> People are afraid to let their kids walk out outside. In a Muslim country kids plays freely outside as an 8 year old I used to take the bus and go miles away from home with 0 fear.



Rape is unreported in the Muslim world because the victims get imprisoned or killed and maybe our children are afraid to go outside because of the pedophile muslim grooming gangs.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 21, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > America has NO Culture, what is American Culture? Hollyweird, McDonalds, Disneyland etc.
> ...



Tell me what is American Culture? Also I'm not prejudiced I have many American friends and have visited also.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jun 21, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...





Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


You sound like one of those snooty French assholes talking about English food:  "Zat is not foooood!  Zat is gar-bahge!"

Of course Americans have culture.  Just because our culture is different from an area of the world that killed each other for two thousand years over religion, borders and politics doesn't mean we don't have culture.   While you are obviously turning up your nose at "Hollyweird", the fact remains America exports it's culture through media such as movies and television.  

While you are proud to stand on your "Native Europeans" soapbox, let's not forget that the Romans kicked all your fucking asses for years and that much of your own culture is based on them and their culture, thereby replacing pagan religions and blue-faced heathens, with, first, Roman gods then later, Christianity.    Similarly, American cultures is strongly based on Northern European cultures with a bit of Southern European mixed in not to mention various Asian, Middle Eastern and other cultures.  The Great Melting Pot where we assimilated the best of all global cultures and made a few new ones.   While you are free to believe your "Collective European Culture" is the best, let's not forget you wouldn't exist if we hadn't saved your asses twice over and three times if you count winning the Cold War.   God Bless America!


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 21, 2017)

Islam is the only culture on the planet, , and possibly other ones, where the female can be imprisioned or killed for being raped


----------



## Coyote (Jun 21, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I had hummus for lunch
> ...



Carrots.  I dip carrots in it.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 21, 2017)

Today an American cop continued to fight an ARMED Islamic terrorist who had already stabbed the cop in the neck and elsewhere.
The cop continued to fight until he got help so that this ARMED terrorist could not harm others. 
That's what I call heroic (as opposed to the imam asking people to cease beating to death an unarmed and restrained man).
God bless him. I hope he gets a medal of some sort.


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 21, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I just gave you a thousand examples. And what has Europe achieved in the past 100 years besides 2 world wars and the proliferation of Islam. Bad architecture and the Beatles? Right. STFU about America. You're talking out your ass.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Coyote (Jun 21, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...



Don't dis the Beatles.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Tilly (Jun 21, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...


Have to agree on the Beatles and modern architecture. They both stink.


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 21, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




To cite old paintings turning brown on gallery walls and dead composers as superior culture while Europe is dying is an act of desperation. I  liked a lot of the music that came out of England in the 60s but Europe isn't exactly a cultural center these days unless you like Falafels . And their architecture really does suck. America's is awesome!


----------



## Tilly (Jun 21, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...


Well, I'm English and I love European culture, but yes it is being subsumed. The mantra of the Left for decades has been to cry 'what culture!' When this issue is raised. It's yet another topic that is deemed racist or BIGOTTED in some way, and we all supposed to pretend that our culture started 50 yrs or so ago and begins and ends with curry and mosques. I love America too. I know Lucy does too. Now you two kiss and make up!


----------



## Tilly (Jun 21, 2017)

Common sense has prevailed in the CPS, it seems.

Richard Gear Evans was taken into custody after allegedly writing in a Facebook post: “It’s my dad’s company, I don’t get involved. It’s a shame they don’t hire out a steam rollers or tanks, could have done a good job then [sic].”

*South Wales Police said he had subsequently been released without charge* following consultation with the Crown Prosecution Service.

Son of van hire owner in Finsbury Park attack arrested after 'it's a shame they couldn't hire a tank' comment

Does anyone here think he should have been arrested or even charged with something?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 21, 2017)

Coyote said:


>


What do you think these peaceful folks did with those flags after the photo?

I have searched for a bit of sympathy for the victims of the mosque traffic incident and all I can find is admiration for the truck owner who wished it was a tank.


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 21, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Lucy just needs to stop trashing America to get at Coyote. Counter productive.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 21, 2017)

Any dolt can post nice smiling pictures of girls from any society
I don't make the mistake of holding any poster to real high regard but that's a real JV manner of trying to make a "point"


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 21, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Well, I'm English and I love European culture, but yes it is being subsumed.



About 10 years ago I spent a month in West Sussex. Best vacation I ever had. It saddens me to see what's happening in England and Europe in general.


----------



## Issa (Jun 21, 2017)

Sand apes? There are no apes in the desert you ignorant fool. The problem is your bigotry racism and hatred. Go take your pills!!!



Old Yeller said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Thousands of women get raped in the US....
> ...


----------



## Issa (Jun 21, 2017)

Racists like you are a minority. You feel empowered with the rise of Trump but you'll be put back into your hole. 
It's fucking disgusting that in 2017 and still some think they are superior to other because of their skin color or culture.
Grow up the world is smaller than it used to be and no has exclusivity to intelligence and success. Ask the pharaohs,  the moors, the Aztecs, the Greeks,  the Romans...ect.
Whites will be a minority one day in the US, you want them to be treated as now days blacks or Muslims,  I hope not. Treat others like you like to be treated.


Lucy Hamilton said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad most westerners don't think like you. You represent the filth if humanity just like ISIS both have the same mentality.
> ...


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 21, 2017)

Issa said:


> Racists like you are a minority. You feel empowered with the rise of Trump but you'll be put back into your hole.
> It's fucking disgusting that in 2017 and still some think they are superior to other because of their skin color or culture.
> Grow up the world is smaller than it used to be and no has exclusivity to intelligence and success. Ask the pharaohs,  the moors, the Aztecs, the Greeks,  the Romans...ect.
> Whites will be a minority one day in the US, you want them to be treated as now days blacks or Muslims,  I hope not. Treat others like you like to be treated.
> ...


There is no doubt that terrorists think themselves sexy.  They get jihad brides that way.


----------



## Issa (Jun 21, 2017)

I grow up in a Muslim country you wish you did.

I played outside with no fear
The whole neighborhood watched after us.
My working parents never hired nannies, cause all our neighbours used to fight to host me, same for other kids, they treated me like one of their own. When someone lost a job everyonr helps, when someone died everyone didn't go to work to help with the funeral. When a widow has no income family and neighboura do help....these are the Muslims sweetheart not the ones you hear about in FAUX news.
Go to any Muslim country you'll find kids as young as 2 everywhere.




Call Sign Chaos said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Thousands of women get raped in the US....
> ...


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 21, 2017)

Issa said:


> You feel empowered with the rise of Trump but you'll be put back into your hole.
> It's fucking disgusting that in 2017 and still some think they are superior to other because of their skin color or culture.



We feel empowered because we have a president that represents America, not the Middle East. And no one I know feels superior because of their skin color. You're full of shit.


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 21, 2017)

Issa said:


> I grow up in a Muslim country you wish you did.



I do not wish I did. And I hope you stayed in that Moslem country.


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 21, 2017)

Hey Issa, here's one for you.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 21, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> Any dolt can post nice smiling pictures of girls from any society
> I don't make the mistake of holding any poster to real high regard but that's a real JV manner of trying to make a "point"


It's supposed to counter all the Muslims who are loyal to countries like Pakistan rather than the country in which they live


----------



## james bond (Jun 21, 2017)

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Dalia (Jun 22, 2017)

Coyote said:


>


Coyote If They Really Want To Be Integrated Being British Why they don't Take Off Their veil ?


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 22, 2017)

Issa said:


> I grow up in a Muslim country you wish you did.
> 
> I played outside with no fear
> The whole neighborhood watched after us.
> ...



Child rape is a cultural norm in Muslim society so I don't think the west will be taking parenting tips from pedophile worshippers anytime soon thank you.


----------



## Issa (Jun 22, 2017)

So you consider harming me and my family because we happen to be Muslims?



Call Sign Chaos said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Racists like you are a minority. You feel empowered with the rise of Trump but you'll be put back into your hole.
> ...


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 22, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> No doubt another crazed Amish jihadist


Sick bitch.


----------



## Issa (Jun 22, 2017)

I've seen non Muslim women wearing the scarf....thry gonna wear what ever they want, who the hell are to tell what people and shouldn't wear?



Dalia said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 22, 2017)

Snouter said:


> What the fuck is a mosque doing in England?  Or anywhere in the Western World.


Idiot.


----------



## Issa (Jun 22, 2017)

The whole world is laughing. The joke is on you.



Brynmr said:


> Hey Issa, here's one for you.
> 
> View attachment 134737


----------



## Issa (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm sure the natives had the same wish as yours 



Brynmr said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > I grow up in a Muslim country you wish you did.
> ...


----------



## Issa (Jun 22, 2017)

Your president is on the Saudis payroll. He and his friends got the money and the joke was on you who voted for him, cheering him like fools when he said he will be hard on the Saudis. Dumbest voters in history.



Brynmr said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > You feel empowered with the rise of Trump but you'll be put back into your hole.
> ...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 22, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > No doubt another crazed Amish jihadist
> ...



Bloomers in a twist, hag?

Gee I wonder why one would immediately think something like this was terrorism?

Why could it be because the goddamn goat fuckers keep doing it?

Sit down you idiot hag before you get hurt....and cease with your no content trolling


----------



## Coyote (Jun 22, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> Any dolt can post nice smiling pictures of girls from any society
> I don't make the mistake of holding any poster to real high regard but that's a real JV manner of trying to make a "point"


You mean like the posters of angry demonstrators? Those ones? How about juvenile anti Muslim memes that keep popping up? Or are you selective?  Cause I sure can't find any condemnation from you on that score...


----------



## Tilly (Jun 22, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > What the fuck is a mosque doing in England?  Or anywhere in the Western World.
> ...


I think you are expected to supply some content with your insults.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 22, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


They aren't wearing veils....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 22, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...



We have the problem with Islam in the shape of millions of Kebabs and Africans as "poor refugees" because America will insist on interfering in the Middle East and North Africa, they are ALL fleeing from conflicts that could have been kept among themselves.

The African ones, they are coming via Libya because Obama just had to interfere in Libya, that's the route they take.

We have a right to NOT have these animals. 

You STFU you don't even know what you're talking about, except showing your Ugly Chesting Beating and thinking America is "Special" Well you are not "Special" you're no different than any other nation.

How many comments have I read here where the ignorant have said "fuck Europe, they brought it on themselves" no we DIDN'T we didn't have a Muslim problem UNTIL Washington DC decided to destablise even more Middle Eastern nations and of course Libya.

WHY are you IN the Middle East anyhow, do you even know?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 22, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...



I haven't trashed America, I have correctly stated that your Culture cannot hold a candle to our Culture, we have High Culture, I refuse to accept anything post-1920s as Culture, especially nothing from the 1960s as Culture, the art and architecture was both crap and vulgar.

America has Low Culture and Middle Brow Culture, you have never achieved any High Culture ever.

I'm sorry but you cannot put Norman Rockwell in even the same sentence as Michelangelo.

You called me a snob. Of COURSE I'm a snob darling, why wouldn't I be.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 22, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Common sense has prevailed in the CPS, it seems.
> 
> Richard Gear Evans was taken into custody after allegedly writing in a Facebook post: “It’s my dad’s company, I don’t get involved. It’s a shame they don’t hire out a steam rollers or tanks, could have done a good job then [sic].”
> 
> ...



*"Does anyone here think he should have been arrested or even charged with something?"*

No he shouldn't have been arrested, what a waste of the British peoples' taxmoney, also this is what the British police consider of paramount importance, arresting people for writing WORDS on Facebook?

What happened to Freedom of Speech?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 22, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > No doubt another crazed Amish jihadist
> ...



It's a running joke here, you obviously are devoid of humour.

It can be another crazed Amish or another crazed Mormon or one of those Radical Fundamentalist Quakers.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 22, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > What the fuck is a mosque doing in England?  Or anywhere in the Western World.
> ...



For Esmeralda's third post she might even get as far as forming an entire sentence.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 22, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...



Yes well stop getting involved in the Middle East like America does which has created the "Refugee Crisis" and also remove all American troops from European soil oh and we need to RIP UP ALL the Human Rights Laws that AMERICAN LAWYERS wrote for the Commie UN in the late 1940s and early 1950s.

Once especially the Human Rights Laws that AMERICAN LAWYERS wrote for the Commie UN are ripped up, THEN we can really take the gloves off and round up EVERY fucking Kebab and remove them from our Continent.

I have wrote many times that I have many American friends and also I spend six months in Texas and I LOVE Texas and Texans.

American Culture Sucks though. Period.

And America needs to GTFO of the Middle East, remember the slogan is America FIRST, so put America FIRST and stay at home and tend to your own nation and stop interfering in other nations business.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 22, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Does that include our dead who perished saving Europe...twice?


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 22, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> You STFU you don't even know what you're talking about, except showing your Ugly Chesting Beating and thinking America is "Special" Well you are not "Special" you're no different than any other nation.



I never once chest-best nor did I say or infer America was "special". This is *your* ignorance and prejudice showing, dumbass. Your Europe is weak and cowardly. We're not like you. Not yet anyway, thank Liberty for that. 



> How many comments have I read here where the ignorant have said "fuck Europe, they brought it on themselves" no we DIDN'T we didn't have a Muslim problem UNTIL Washington DC decided to destablise even more Middle Eastern nations and of course Libya.



Pathetic. You sound like a muzzie who can't take responsibility for their own fuckups. Europe imported all those Moslems, not America. You made your bed now you're whining about having to sleep in it. Pathetic.


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 22, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...



We won't be there to save their asses this time. Lucy's just another America basher. Sick of these jerks.


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 22, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Now you two kiss and make up!



Lucy can kiss my ass.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 22, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...



"Saving Europe" = helping put HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS of Eastern Europeans under Communist Rule for more than 50 years.

Yes I'm sure that Eastern Europa thanks you for helping to put their ENTIRE populations under the brutal Iron Hammer of Satanic Communism for 50 years.

Had you had different Presidents, from a different party, things would have been different and America would have had no dead.

In both situations a Republican President would not have interfered in REGIONAL disagreements 10,000 miles away that had no effect on America.

Woodrow Wilson promised to Keep America Out, and then Bernard Baruch and Stephen Wise had a word with him and then off to war you go.

Franklin D. Roosevelt who was a Communist sympathiser, if not an actual Communist himself, to get reelected promised to Keep America Out, and then was TOLD the day BEFORE that Japan was going to attack Pearl Harbour but did NOTHING to alert because allowing the attack to happen gave him the excuse to Get America Involved. But of course America just fighting a Pacific War wasn't good enough for the same Bernard Baruch and Stephen Wise they DEMANDED that American soldiers go 10,000 miles to fight and die to SAVE COMMUNISM, so America got into bed with Stalin and helped his Communist forces to take control of half of the European Continent and America did NOTHING to push them OUT, they sat there for 50 years whilst Eastern Europeans suffered, were dragged off to die in Gulags, murdered on the streets etc.

America was SILENT in 1956 when the brave Hungarian Patriots attempted to free themselves from the Communist Regime.

Hungarian Revolution of 1956 - Wikipedia

Oddly though the same year 1956 America WASN'T silent during the Suez Crisis. Well it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out why America WASN'T silent during the Suez Crisis.

Suez Crisis - Wikipedia


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 22, 2017)

Issa said:


> So you consider harming me and my family because we happen to be Muslims?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You and your family have no business being in the west, you are not welcome and citizens have the right to defend the west from the death cult Islamic Imperialist invaders by any means necessary.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 22, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Common sense has prevailed in the CPS, it seems.
> ...



Just out of curiousity - isn't Europe a good bit weaker in terms of "free speech"?  I'm thinking they have hate speech laws (we don't) and laws against holocaust denial speech.  Several times European members here have complained about "hate speech" on our site.  That FB stuff would never have come up in the US as a crime.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 22, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



The fact remains the USA intervened and saved Europe. You want to ignore that as you rail against us.

Europe created their own dilemma taking in all the Muslims, the USA didnt force you. You've opened Pandora's Box...and cant close it

I understand your frustration...but put the blame where it belongs


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 22, 2017)

Europe doesn't even have the stomach or common decency to protect it's own children. Weak and cowardly.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 22, 2017)

*Guys - take a minute, sip some coffee or gin and let's cool it.  The thread isn't to bash Europe or America, or to attack members personally because of their heritage - let's please get back on topic because the conversation is derailing. OK?*


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 22, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



They have no free speech. They wouldn't want to *offend* their Moslem conquerors.


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 22, 2017)

Coyote said:


> *Guys - take a minute, sip some coffee or gin and let's cool it.  The thread isn't to bash Europe or America, or to attack members personally because of their heritage - let's please get back on topic because the conversation is derailing. OK?*



ok


----------



## Coyote (Jun 22, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



They do have free speech - no right, including that of free speech - is unlimited.  They have more limits on it then we do but it's far far freer than in countries like Russia or Saudi Arabia or a lot of others where political and social dissidents are routinely jailed.

I can't understand why people seek to offend for no other purpose then to offend.

If you look at the coverage surrounding this event and many others - it's quite evident there is a good bit of free speech.  And they made the right decision in the FB case.  People have a right to be ass' in public, as this guy demonstrated - without being arrested for it.


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 22, 2017)

The *impression* I got from the reaction of Britain's politicians to this attack was they were more horrified by this attack on a mosque than they were of the attacks on their own non Moslem citizens.


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 22, 2017)

Coyote said:


> I can't understand why people seek to offend for no other purpose then to offend.



We don't. Those of us who criticize Islam do so to wake people up to the truth of Islam.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 22, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> Europe doesn't even have the stomach or common decency to protect it's own children. Weak and cowardly.



Yes that's because of those Human Rights Laws that American lawyers all wrote. We are not allowed to do ANYTHING to protect ANYONE because of Muh Human Rights, however of course the Kebabs can do whatever they want because intervening would be against Human Rights and also racist.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 22, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Coyote and Brynmr basically in some form of agreement with each other. We need to check the weather reports now, we're needing to see if it says that Hell has frozen over.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 22, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> The *impression* I got from the reaction of Britain's politicians to this attack was they were more horrified by this attack on a mosque than they were of the attacks on their own non Moslem citizens.



Looking at the coverage - I don't think so.  I think this is just one more.

What I think horrifies them is that the potential for civil unrest and more nutters taking things into their own hands in an eye for an eye retaliation - whether it's Islamic or other.  All you need is a car or a  knife.  How do you combat that?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 22, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...



The only thing we might potentially be in agreement with is how the FB post was dealt with - there might be a snowflake melting in hell but that's about it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 22, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Apparently Free Speech is ANYTHING that doesn't offend Islam.

People like me do not give a crap, we say Fuck Islam, we will NOT be told what we can or cannot say on our OWN Continent. If the Muslims don't like that they can fuck off back to the Middle East.

The deal is WE are the Bosses, this is OUR Continent, WE call the shots and I'd say within the next year the Muslims are going to wish not only had they NEVER come to OUR Continent, they are going to wish they had NEVER even been born.


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 22, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > The *impression* I got from the reaction of Britain's politicians to this attack was they were more horrified by this attack on a mosque than they were of the attacks on their own non Moslem citizens.
> ...



I wouldn't. Europeans need to rise up and defend their countries. Obviously their politicians won't do it. Sometimes violence is the only answer.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 22, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



There are many people here who hate America and would like to see America destroyed, I am NOT one of those people.

My main objectives that I disagree with is America's ENTIRE Foreign Policy and yes American Culture Sucks....but I LOVE F. Scott Fitzgerald and American black and white films from the 1930s and also American Film Noir of the 1940s.

I am not a fan of any American architecture and you have NEVER produced ANY good Opera or Ballet.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 22, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...




That isn't working so good in Syria....or Libya....


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 22, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



What's the alternative?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 22, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



*"Europe created their own dilemma taking in all the Muslims"*

Sassy we didn't do that, that would be the Traitor Bitch Merkel, she opened the floodgates, she consulted nobody, she didn't even consult her own Cabinet and the population of our Continent was certainly not asked was this okay.

What's been happening now for nearly a year is that borders have been closed, so the Kebab filth can't get in. However we are literally now stuck with 2.5 million hostile Sand Apes that Merkel opened the floodgates to and every single thing that various politicians have suggested to REMOVE them, including deporting them they are met with that's against International Law, that's against Human Rights Law.

Those International Laws and Human Rights Laws were written in the late 1940s and early 1950s and they are being USED against the people of the European Continent by people who historically have ALWAYS hated us and will not REST until most of us are slaughtered and are replaced by Sand Apes and African savages....that is The Plan.

This will NEVER happen, we will FIGHT TOOTH AND NAIL to save OUR Continent, the time IS coming when MILLIONS will be taking the gloves off and when it happens people should either join in or get the fuck out of the way.

Don't think The Plan isn't to be enacted in America either, because it is, this is why the same groups are importing Sand Apes and African savages to you, look at Minnesota for example it's turning into Somalia it's got that many Somalians in, they are importing Kebabs into places like Montana and Idaho of ALL places, it's the same pattern as for my Continent but on your Continent.

Americans should listen to what we European Patriots are saying, because what we face now Americans are going to be facing within the next few years.

Just look at how these groups are collectively ALL fighting Donald Trump, they don't want border control, they don't want The Wall, they don't want the travel ban, they want UNLIMITED Immigration from Third World shit holes and everyone who doesn't agree is a racist and Muh Human Rights and Muh International Law etc.


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 22, 2017)

Coyote said:


> They do have free speech - no right, including that of free speech - is unlimited.



Free speech in America has *reasonable* limits. Europe and Canada's limits to free speech are *unreasonable* because they exist to appease the unreasonable demands of minorities and satisfy the tyranny of the Left.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 22, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



We are talking about two entirely different situations.

We Europeans have a HUMAN RIGHT to protect and preserve OUR Continent, our way of life, our future, if that means it has to come to violence then it will, our Ancestors many times were in this position of having to defend OUR Continent against savage hordes, they successfully did it, we will successfully do it.

Fuck Human Rights. Fuck International Law. Fuck The EU. Fuck The UN.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 22, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...



There is only one alternative and that's to roll over and die. Not happening, we will NOT roll over and die, we will fight to keep what is OURS, this Continent belongs to US, it is OURS.

Europa for The Europeans.

Africa for The Africans.

The Middle East for the Kebabs.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 22, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > They do have free speech - no right, including that of free speech - is unlimited.
> ...



That is why all these groups want to change your First Amendment to include what they consider "Hate Speech", hate speech = saying nothing to upset the Kebabs and other minorities.

But for instance the Blacks can say Kill All White People and that's not considered hate speech.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 22, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...



What's the alternative to what?  Civil unrest?  Vigilanteism?

*I think in another thread there was discussion of what could be done that included such things as*:

making the possession/distribution of terrorism media - like ISIS propoganda etc illegal in the same way child porn is.
expelling dual citizens who have any connections to terrorism
better funding for police over all
better intelligence sharing amongst European countries
continuing to work with the Muslim communitee on identifying possible radicalization BEFORE it occurs

monitor and shut down mosques that actively preach radical jihadism and violence

working with internet organizations like google etc to quickly identify and remove terrorist propoganda

*In the long term though - you need to address the causes and that is a whole lot harder*:

the multiple civil wars and failed states in the Middle East that are creating a power vacuum that groups like ISIS exploit
the issues that are causing many people to flee and migrate to Europe in droves  overwelming Europe's ability to assimilate

human trafficking
the role of Islam and integrating it with liberal values and rights particularly tolerance

Immigrant assimilation - both from the view point of the immigrant groups and that of the host countries - how can we do it better and what can we learn from countries that are more successful?

deep seated economic and social issues that create a division between immigrant groups and native citizens and create opportunities for radicalism.
Immigration reform in Europe - correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm thinking Europe - France at least - has or had an open immigration policy for members of former colonies and that, combined with an extremely generous welfare policy encouraged thousands of poor, rural, uneducated, low skilled people to immigrate (bringing with them their Imams) - entire villages immigrated, and, settled into their own communities effectively resisting assimilating into the larger culture.  This created a huge pool of necessary low skill labor but did little to either improve the econmic or social mobility of the immigrants or encourage assimilation.


There was an interesting interview I listened to, History Of Our Time: Is Islam Compatible With Democracy? -- and the author made a good point - here is an excerpt:

I_NSKEEP: Suppose President Trump called you up, said, hi, Shadi, interesting book. What's one thing you'd have me do? How would you answer the president in that case?

HAMID: I think there's really only one path that works in sort of addressing it, and that's finding ways to accommodate Islam's role in public life. And we don't have to like it. So President Trump might have a big problem with Islam, but this is a reality that exists in much of the Middle East and South Asia.

So it's not realistic to say, oh, they all have to become, you know, secular liberals who read John Locke. Even if we might want that, that's not realistic or pragmatic. *So we have to find ways to say, hey, you can be a conservative Muslim. You can even be an Islamist as long as you respect the rules of the game and you express your ideas within the law and the Constitution in any of these countries...*

INSKEEP: *Allowing space for people who believe differently than you do.*

HAMID: Exactly. *People are going to hate each other for legitimate reasons, but they have to hate each other peacefully.*_​


----------



## Coyote (Jun 22, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > They do have free speech - no right, including that of free speech - is unlimited.
> ...



Believe it or not, I agree.

I always believe free speech - including hate speech - should be combatted out in the open.  The government should not be in the position of determining what content is "hate" and what is "acceptable".


----------



## Coyote (Jun 22, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Yes it is considered hate speech.  But it's not illegal.  People who want to change our First Amendment are in a minority - they would encounter stiff resistance from the left and the right, and the ACLU would fight them in court.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 22, 2017)

We Americans have to acknowledge that we fucked up stability in the ME - both under Bush and under Obama, and that we have some responsibililty for the actions that sent thousands of refugees pouring into Europe.  Therefore we need to be part of the solution - we can't just step back and say...oh...too bad...it's your own fault.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 22, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Coyote people like you don't like to hear this, but it's an historical fact and if something isn't done, then history is going to repeat itself.

The history of the European Continent and our peoples should tell you WHAT the European Continent does with people we do NOT want on OUR Continent. First they are given a warning, they are asked to leave, to self-deport themselves from OUR Continent and those that refuse and stay they are killed en masse.

That instinct for survival that OUR Ancestors had, that instinct is in the blood of the European peoples and like OUR Ancestors remained civil and polite toward Hostile Aliens for a period of time, that's where we are right now, but just like OUR Ancestors said enough is enough and then took the gloves off, that's where this is all going to end, history will repeat itself, it always does.

The Kebabs and the African savages would be best advised to begin self-deporting themselves from OUR Continent within the next two years and going back to where they originate from and where their Ancestors originated from.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 22, 2017)

Coyote said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



It's the government's job to protect the citizenry. When it fails the citizens go to the ballot box to enact change, when that fails civil unrest may become necessary. That would apply in Europe , the USA or any democracy where the people choose leadership. 

When you're dealing with the likes of countries in the ME  it's more complex, one faction rules, is deposed and a vacuum is created and another steps up to replace it. Been going on for a millennia.

The problem seems to be being able to assimilate, when you go to another country you adopt that nation's laws, you don't bring your own and expect it to be accepted.  Many Muslims do just that but an increasing number refuse to. There is the problem, how do you separate the two? In some cases vetting is impossible, records don't exist or some other reason, how does a nation determine who is safe to let in? It's obvious they can't in Europe and the same problem exists here in the US.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 22, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



*"There is the problem, how do you separate the two? In some cases vetting is impossible, records don't exist or some other reason, how does a nation determine who is safe to let in?"*

Which is why the Trump Travel Ban is entirely appropriate, logical and sensible. Considering the majority of these people are coming from literally some of the worst places on this planet, which are very hostile to The West in general and you have no idea who any of these people are - I mean they are not exactly going to announce at the Immigration Desk that they plan to commit acts of terrorism and kill your people - the Trump Travel Ban should not only be for 90 days it should be permanent. Period.

These Activist Groups which include the SPLC and the ACLU are basically Traitors, they do not care about the safety of either the American people or the safety of the American nation, they are using and perverting the American Constitution to go to Leftist Activist Judges to block the Trump Travel Ban and allow in potentially very dangerous individuals under the motto of them being "poor refugees", it's a Trojan Horse.

There is NOTHING in the American Constitution that says you HAVE to allow UNLIMITED amounts of hordes into your nation.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 22, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I have no problem with legal immigration if US law is followed, I do however have a problem with this "refugee" crap going on. We have no idea who these people are, their intentions, etc. Hell some of them claim to be teenagers and one look and you know they are late 20's early 30's...no way in hell they should be allowed in, they are lying from the get go


----------



## Dalia (Jun 22, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Wearing the veil on the head or the Burqa is not part of English fashion !


----------



## Coyote (Jun 22, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



I totally agree - but keep in mind, it's the government's job to also protect the rights of it's citizens as well, isn't it?  Start infringing on too many rights and - civil unrest.

The government has to listen to the people, but it can not allow a "tyranny of the majority" to take effect either.



> When you're dealing with the likes of countries in the ME  it's more complex, one faction rules, is deposed and a vacuum is created and another steps up to replace it. Been going on for a millennia.



Agree.



> The problem seems to be being able to assimilate, when you go to another country you adopt that nation's laws, you don't bring your own and expect it to be accepted.  Many Muslims do just that but an increasing number refuse to. There is the problem, how do you separate the two? In some cases vetting is impossible, records don't exist or some other reason, how does a nation determine who is safe to let in? It's obvious they can't in Europe and the same problem exists here in the US.



Those are good points...and assimilation is a tricky question.  You shouldn't have to give up your entire cultural identity in order to do so, and that shouldn't be demanded.  You must however, adopt the laws and should learn the language and some of the cultural norms.  But there is also an expectation on the other side - that the host country should also accept them as members of that country.  I thought it was a sad commentary  that even people living for several generations in Britain might still not be accepted as "British" no matter what they did.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 22, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



They aren't wearing a burka or veil though are they? A hijab is no different then a kippah, shouldn't bother anyone.


----------



## jasonnfree (Jun 22, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...



Free speech is only valuable if people understand the truth when they hear it.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 22, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



The ACLU, like the NRA - protects our Constitutional rights even when it's unpopular to do so....


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 22, 2017)

Coyote said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



We have seven children...I don't want them growing up in an environment like what is going on in Europe at the moment. Our children (with the exception of one but she's been here since she was eight months old) are born Americans, until there is some way to properly vet these people coming in then it needs to stop. A nation HAS to take care of it's own before attempting to take care of others.


----------



## jasonnfree (Jun 22, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



People who have nothing to offer America shouldn't be allowed in here anyway.  Immigration now is just  inviting in more people who have many needs and nothing else to offer.  And in the case of muslims, they offer dislike of our way of life and want to change it to the ways of the failed countries they came from.  Ultra liberal airheads don't understand this of course


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 22, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



This is identical to what we have faced, where these Activist Groups are saying "poor refugee children" and 90% of them are in their 20s, 30s and some have been in their early 40s. They must think we are stupid.

Also with regard to us, this crowd have left the Middle East into Turkey onto the Greek Islands and travelled across ten to twelve SAFE nations to deliberately go to the wealthier European nations where upon they DEMAND to be allowed to stay.

This is completely against the UN 1951 law on what constitutes an actual refugee. A refugee is someone who flees and the first safe nation they arrive in that isn't in a war, they ask to be considered for asylum there.

So in the case of the Kebabs that first safe nation would be Turkey.

They are not refugees, they are Economic Migrants and they've been coached by these NGOs on the ground what to say, where to head for, what to demand and also if ANYONE opposes they've been coached to say "Racist" "Nazi's"

We do need to get over this shit and say fuck Political Correctness and NO you CANNOT stay so GTFO already.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 22, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I think there is a lot of conflation between refugee, asylum seeker and migrant.  A lot of them aren't refugees.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 22, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



*"A nation HAS to take care of it's own before attempting to take care of others."*

Exactly and wanting to take care of your own isn't in any shape or form racist or bigoted.

The situation is we don't hate these people, we just don't want them, we are under no obligation to take them and certainly are under no obligation to use OUR money to put them and their entire family on Welfare and give them free things when we have many of our own people who are struggling to keep their heads above water.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 22, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Exactly most of them are not refugees, the actual refugees we should help, we should give them temporary stay until such a time they can be sent home, we should NOT give them permanent residence.

What we find is that the actual refugees are very homesick and will very often express the wish to eventually go home to help rebuild their own nations and I have a lot of respect for that, because to me love of your nation is so important, the soil that your Ancestors preserved and loved is the soil that you now also stand on.

The Economic Migrants are immediately gibs me dat, gibs me permanent stay gibs me a passport the NGOs have told me I'm European now, gibs me a house and a car or else you're a racist Nazi.


----------



## jasonnfree (Jun 22, 2017)

Our country will survive, but what kind of country will it be if we keep bringing in a political mindset that has nothing in common with our culture and way of life?  A political mindset that has crapped on the great European civilization that allowed them into their wonderful and generous  countries?  The great Orianna Fallaci wrote about this political mindset called Islam in some of her books, especially in "The Rage and the Pride".  These people literally urinated and spit on some of the great treasures in her country.   What good is education if our universities are producing more and more politically correct students who will try to destroy  a university that tries to allow an Ann Coulter a forum to speak in?


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 22, 2017)

Coyote said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



So too the *tyranny of the minority*. We already have that in many areas thanks to the Obama administration and the 'do nothing to upset the status quo' Republican congress.


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 22, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



These people have no business being in the West. It's not their countries. They don't belong here. Their religion and ideology isn't compatible with freedom - they don't fit. The reason they were brought in was to destroy the host culture and pave the way for a more Leftist government controlled system.


----------



## Brynmr (Jun 22, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



I agree. Europe has had no vetting. They have let in all of them. What fools they are.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 22, 2017)

Tilly said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Any dolt can post nice smiling pictures of girls from any society
> ...



A friend of mine who lives in Richmond-upon-Thames, England emailed me the below article.

Yet more British Police wasting British peoples' tax money because of Political Correctness. A complete example again of not having your priorities right, the British Police should be hunting down the Hostile Kebabs and not hunting down Native British people who post on Facebook or who paint comments on a door, the below comment that was painted is of course factually correct "Terrorize your own country"

The British police are now investigating the NEWSPAPER for REPORTING on the story of someone painting on a door and this is ONLY because it was a Mosque door and the British Police have been told to treat Muslims as Special and protect them, whilst at the same time not protecting Native British who are being slaughtered on the streets by Killer Kebabs.

The Editor himself of the Richmond and Twickenham Times felt compelled to directly respond himself, and ALL rational people should agree with what he writes, ONLY those who support the Destruction of Western Civilisation via the importing of Hostile Islam would disagree.

















Here is the rest of the article.

COMMENT: Why are police probing posts on a web article about vandalism of a mosque?


----------



## Dalia (Jun 22, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


It disturbs especially the Arab men ( the dominator) if they do not wear the veil or sometime the burqa who treat the women like shit ... those one that the leftists defend with their beaks and nails each time.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 22, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



I can see reasons for banning burka's and full face coverings in western societies not the least for public safety - plus, there is nothing in Islam that actually requires it, it's cultural.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 22, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...



And look the previous Richmond and Twickenham Police Borough Commander is suspended, due to "gross misconduct" He's probably been set up deliberately so he can be removed....you'll see why I say this when you read WHAT has replaced him.

Lol and the two other High Placed police officers behind him were also suspended for their actions when the Borough Commander was suspended and now ALL of them are suspended and under investigation. Which meant that they had to Import a new Borough Commander from outside Richmond and Twickenham....and well yes, you'll see WHAT they imported if you keep reading.











Here's the full article.

Two top rank officers probed over response to claims against borough commander

More.

Two senior Met Police officers facing probe - BBC News

AND GUESS WHAT, GUESS WHO IS THE NEW RICHMOND AND TWICKENHAM POLICE BOROUGH COMMANDER, the one who has launched an investigation into the newspaper for reporting on the painting of "Terrorize your own country" on a Mosque door, the one who is wasting British peoples' tax money protecting Muslims?

YES you guessed it, SHE'S A MUSLIM! I mean she has a DIRECT conflict of interest doesn't she? NO MUSLIMS SHOULD BE IN THE POLICE OR ARMED SERVICES OF ANY WESTERN NATION. THEY ARE THE ENEMY.











Parm Sandhu, now there's a good old fashioned traditional British name 

Colin Kennedy below, White Ethic Native British Men do not belong in the police anymore, GTFO the Muslims are having your jobs now.

The Police still haven't publicly said what the "gross misconduct" of Colin Kennedy is, lol yes this is probably because he didn't do anything, has been set up to make way for a Muslim woman who is now going to terrorise the Native British in Richmond and Twickenham every time they say ANYTHING about Muslims terrorising the Native British.

And the Interim Police Commander Glenn Tunstall, well he couldn't be appointed to the role permanently, he too is White Ethnic Native British.








Oh look the Muslim previously worked at a Hate Crime Unit, lol she is originally from Birmingham ie. she's from Pakistan and her parents moved from that shit hole in the 1960s to Birmingham to assist in the Muslim Colonisation of Birmingham.

Colin Kennedy who was suspended over something the police won't even tell anyone what he was suspended for:

*"Mr Kennedy has enjoyed an illustrious 30-year career with the force, including stints specialising in covert policing, counter-terrorism, anti-corruption and organised crime, but it is understood that the allegations are linked to his current borough role."*

Yes in this time of Islamic Terrorism it's good thinking by the British Police to remove a man with 30 years experience in covert policing and COUNTER-TERRORISM and replace him with a Kebab woman who's only experience is in a Hate Crime Unit and Community Relations.

Before the Sand Apes were brought from Sand Ape nations by Leftist Labour Governments in the 1960s and 1970s, Birmingham was 98% Christian and European.

This below is 6 years ago, it's obviously got to be even worse now with more imported Kebabs.





Here's the full article.

Richmond's new borough commander is one of UK's highest ranking Asian women in policing


----------



## Dalia (Jun 22, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


And what about this:
Excision is, in its most general sense, the removal of a part of biological tissue. But the term excision is more commonly used to denote the ablation of the clitoral cap or even the entire outer clitoris.
Excision of the clitoris, which is female genital mutilation (FGM), involves removal of the predominant external part of the clitoris (clitoridectomy) and its cap. It is sometimes accompanied by the removal of the labia minora and the suture of the labia majora. This mutilation is illegal in most countries of the world1. Many organizations are campaigning for its worldwide abolition. Excision has several variants that differ in the extent of ablation and related practices.
A friend of mine to meet an Arab woman who underwent this monstrosity and the males of the family face him when he confessed he was disgust
Female genital mutilation - Wikipedia


----------



## Coyote (Jun 22, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...




That too is cultural.  There is nothing in Islam mandating it.  It's barbaric ritual, primarily in N. Africa where even non-Muslims practice it.  It needs to be eradicated and there are many people trying to but there are significant cultural barriers including the fact that women themselves support it as necessary for marriage   It's a lot like the practice of burning widows in India - it took a while to end it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 22, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I support Free Speech, I think EVERYONE should be able to say what they want, if some people are offended then tough shit, grow up and deal with it.

Either we ALL have Free Speech OR there is NO Free Speech for ANYONE. We cannot have partial Free Speech, where people simply because they are Muslim or Brown or Black can say ANYTHING they want to, but people who are not Muslim and are White are told what we can and cannot say and if we criticise ANYTHING about the Muslims that's Hate Speech and we are told to STFU and apologise, get investigated by the police and sometimes even arrested and put in prison.

One of the first things that is going when NORMAL people take back control of our Governments is the Hate Speech Laws are being flushed down the toilet and we'll have 100% Free Speech like we used to have for Centuries.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 22, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Coyote is disgusting and barbaric it is this culture of the Arab world that wants to impose laws in Western countries.
Not the same culture at all.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 22, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Female Genital Mutilation is one of the most evil crimes, any nation that does not stop this heinous practice should be made into an International Pariah and any savage in a Western nation that commits this heinous practice should be executed.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 22, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



_*"They marched over the broad expanse of the earth and surrounded the camp of the saints" *_ Rev 20:9

"Le Camp des Saints" written in 1973 by Jean Raspail, of course in typical fashion it's described as "racist", but it's NOT, Jean Raspail was a visionary, he foresaw what is happening now, what he wrote in his book began to happen in August 2015, the background to how it happened might be different but the stampeding of Third World Hordes from the worst and most backward places on our planet toward the European Continent has happened and IF we don't stop it exactly like what Jean Raspail wrote it will be the end of Western Civilisation and our world as we have known it.

This NIGHTMARE is what the No Borders Crowd are bringing to The West, it is happening NOW, but it can still be stopped.

































The Camp of the Saints - Wikipedia

We must stop it, we must NOT live the NIGHTMARE CONCLUSION to The Camp of The Saints, we must taken action against the Third World to prevent their savage filth coming to our beautiful First World.

Look at this from the Commie UN, the Sub-Saharan African population to reach FOUR BILLION by the end of THIS Century, we already have warning signals that within the next ten years 100 MILLION African savages could descend on the European Continent as what is called "Climate Refugees", we must stop this and it'll have to be stopped by a full Military Response to sink any and ALL boats and ships carrying these Walking Biological Weapons, if not it's Western Civilisation that will be sunk.

If you look at the below graph they should have been FORCED to keep their population at no greater than the 1990 level, FORCED ie. sterilised. They left alone breed like rabbits, the graph proves that, they have NO business breeding to uncontrollable levels when they cannot take care of themselves and their offspring.

They are NOT coming to us, they WILL be stopped.

Over Population from the most backward and uncivilised hordes is as dangerous as International Terrorism, these are Human Biological Weapons.

I don't give a crap who thinks this is racist, it's not racist, it's common sense logic.





Like Jean Raspail nobody should be afraid of being called racist or anything, ignore whoever calls you that, this is about OUR survival, fuck Africa and fuck the Middle Easten hordes, you put your OWN peoples' survival before ANYONE elses.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 22, 2017)

Brynmr said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



The reasons for that humanitarian disaster in MidEast are largely that the entire world refused to stem it by providing new safe DEVELOPMENTS (not camps) in the war zones.  Then when the Med started to fill up with rafts and floating bodies and MILLIONS tried to pour in -- Europe THEN decided to be "humanitarian" and allow the migration and TRIED to parcel it out all over the map.

*Because they see desperate Arabs -- like we "see" Mexicans.*  It's that short sighted vision of obtaining a low maintenance underclass to fill in for the crashing Euro birth rates. Several problems with that assessment. By the 2 or 3rd generation, this influx WONT be doing menial tasks. At least not the history of "our Mexicans" (sarcasm).  Our 2 and 3rd gen Mex are fully integrated into every profession in the USA.  The Euros won't be as fortunate. Because they never INTENDED to facilitate assimilation and integration. And that's an error we shouldn't repeat.

The most important vetting question to be asked should be -- Do you INTEND to become a _______ citizen? And if so, why did you choose _______ over other choices?  Answer too often with the RECENT wave of "refugees" is --- they didn't HAVE a choice and don't INTEND to be citizens. They just wanted to survive..


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 22, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I'm glad you have arrived in this thread, you always are sensible and also you are able to keep me calm, which is an achievement in itself....I fear I've been on the verge of veering out of control and so I need a calming influence to reign me in and so you have arrived


----------



## Issa (Jun 22, 2017)

It would be lovely if af4ica and middle East stop sending you their natural resources and see how you'll do. Europe, af4ica, and the earth belongs to human kind. Your ancestors were Africans.



Lucy Hamilton said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


----------



## Issa (Jun 22, 2017)

As a Muslim American who wasn't born here I can safely say I've than better than 80% Americans born in this country. So did most Muslims I know. Some employ dozens of American born citizens, some save lives of Americans. Stop your hate!!!!
Refugees are hired in factories in areas where US born men and women couldn't pass drug tests.



jasonnfree said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 22, 2017)

Issa said:


> As a Muslim American who wasn't born here I can safely say I've than better than 80% Americans born in this country. So did most Muslims I know. Some employ dozens of American born citizens, some save lives of Americans. Stop your hate!!!!
> Refugees are hired in factories in areas where US born men and women couldn't pass drug tests.
> 
> 
> ...



To Issa, i never said all Muslims. Learn how to use quote


----------



## Issa (Jun 22, 2017)

Wroooooooong most Muslim women choose to wear the hijab I speak from experience. Stop hiding behind liberating Muslim women bullshit.



Dalia said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


----------



## Coyote (Jun 22, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Reminds me of a quote I heard, from a Somali born poet - people leave for a reason, and to them it's a good reason...."people don't leave home unless home is a sharks mouth"...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 22, 2017)

Issa said:


> As a Muslim American who wasn't born here I can safely say I've than better than 80% Americans born in this country. So did most Muslims I know. Some employ dozens of American born citizens, some save lives of Americans. Stop your hate!!!!
> Refugees are hired in factories in areas where US born men and women couldn't pass drug tests.
> 
> 
> ...



*"As a Muslim American who wasn't born here I can safely say I've than better than 80% Americans born in this country. So did most Muslims I know. Some employ dozens of American born citizens, some save lives of Americans. Stop your hate!!!!
Refugees are hired in factories in areas where US born men and women couldn't pass drug tests."*

So you are saying that you think you are better than 80% of Americans born in America and that most American men and women are drug addicts who couldn't pass a drug test.

Okay, whatever 

So ridiculous American Immigration Law allowed you into America, now you trash 80% of Americans and say most American men and women are drug addicts who couldn't pass a drug test, so maybe you should just go back to Morocco then if you hate American people that much. There is no war in Morocco, so there's no reason why you can't return to your homeland is there.

You ungrateful Moroccan Camel Jockey.


----------



## Issa (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm from N africa...and it's not a common practice at all, it's more of south,East Asian and Corn of Africa thingy. Purely cultural has nothing to do with Islam, same with honor killing.



Coyote said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 22, 2017)

Coyote said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...



What about Economic Migrants, they leave home because their nation doesn't have things like Welfare and other hand outs.


----------



## Issa (Jun 22, 2017)

Lol oh now you are fabricating lies.
I love this country and would fight for it and it's my home. 
I answered the fool who said we don't need Muslims here and I explained to him, that Muslims can do better than lot of Americans who were born here. 
And yes some states bring in refugees cause they couldn't find people to hire, it was all over the news Google it.



Lucy Hamilton said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > As a Muslim American who wasn't born here I can safely say I've than better than 80% Americans born in this country. So did most Muslims I know. Some employ dozens of American born citizens, some save lives of Americans. Stop your hate!!!!
> ...


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 22, 2017)

Coyote said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...



Not a lot of optimists in Somalia.  For valid reasons.  But at OTHER times, when the bombs are not dropping and people dying daily outside their door -- The ones that WANT more liberty and WANT more opportunity -- are welcome to come. And they KNOW WHY they are coming..


----------



## Coyote (Jun 22, 2017)

Issa said:


> I'm from N africa...and it's not a common practice at all, it's more of south,East Asian and Corn of Africa thingy. Purely cultural has nothing to do with Islam, same with honor killing.



I stand corrected - was looking it up on UNICEF and this is what they showed for prevalence:






And in those regions - it's done irregardless of religion.


----------



## Issa (Jun 22, 2017)

Europe is aging and they need migrants. Is a win win.



Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


----------



## Coyote (Jun 22, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Or their nations are undergoing severe privation and famine.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 22, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm from N africa...and it's not a common practice at all, it's more of south,East Asian and Corn of Africa thingy. Purely cultural has nothing to do with Islam, same with honor killing.
> ...



Some of the below you need a magnifying glass to read Missy


----------



## Coyote (Jun 22, 2017)

Issa said:


> *Europe is aging and they need migrants. Is a win win.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a good point and it IS a problem with Europe.  The trick is to make it work.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 22, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...




ptthhhh....


----------



## Issa (Jun 22, 2017)

No problem 
The only thing that we guilty of is we do circumcision and I have to admit the best thing ever lol


Coyote said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm from N africa...and it's not a common practice at all, it's more of south,East Asian and Corn of Africa thingy. Purely cultural has nothing to do with Islam, same with honor killing.
> ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 22, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Most Economic Migrants nations are not undergoing severe privation and famine though.


----------



## Issa (Jun 22, 2017)

They put them in ghettos and discriminated against 2nd and 3rd generation kids of immigrants and that's why we see the troubled. France recognized it's mistake, but it's somewhat too late.



Coyote said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > *Europe is aging and they need migrants. Is a win win.*
> ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 22, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Look at the time! What time is it? Yes it's Martini O'Clock


----------



## Coyote (Jun 22, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Sometimes I think there is a certain self-selection going on - these people take huge risks, life threatening risks - and many die - for those opportunities.  These aren't people who will shy away from hard work and challenges.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 22, 2017)

Issa said:


> They put them in ghettos and discriminated against 2nd and 3rd generation kids of immigrants and that's why we see the troubled. France recognized it's mistake, but it's somewhat too late.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's what I've read also and also why the immigrant experience in countries like the US and Canada is very different than that of France for example.  The other thing, which I mentioned is that France's policies encourage huge numbers of immigrants from former colonies that had no real job skills, not a lot of education and they brought thier communities with them creating their own insular groups.  I think that combined with the French attitudes towards non-French and the economic disparities made integration a lot harder.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 22, 2017)

Issa said:


> Europe is aging and they need migrants. Is a win win.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It NOT a win win -- if they are given segregated public housing and are free to continue the CULTURAL institutions they know that are often in conflict with local culture and law. That appears to be a lot more servile attitude rather than a productive and welcoming immigration policy..


----------



## Coyote (Jun 22, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...





Put your feet up Lucy


----------



## Coyote (Jun 22, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Some are. some are suffering under political instability, others just lack sufficient economic opportunities - it's a mix that needs to be handled before human traffickers load them into rickety boats and send them into the mediteranean.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 22, 2017)

Coyote said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



That mass migration was motivated solely out of fear. Wasn't much "deliberation" about opportunities involved. It's hard to make critical decisions like that intelligently when your kids are dying and your city is a pile of rubble. That really makes them "refugees" and NOT immigrants. PERHAPS -- since the world took a crap on them for 4 long years of epic destruction in their homelands -- we should MAKE exceptions and recieve them as "TEMP refugees"..  But our divided country would never allow that option politically..


----------



## Issa (Jun 22, 2017)

That's exactly what happened....im Morooccan and migrants from Morocco in North America fair better than their counterparts in Europe because of the points you made.



Coyote said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > They put them in ghettos and discriminated against 2nd and 3rd generation kids of immigrants and that's why we see the troubled. France recognized it's mistake, but it's somewhat too late.
> ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 22, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > They put them in ghettos and discriminated against 2nd and 3rd generation kids of immigrants and that's why we see the troubled. France recognized it's mistake, but it's somewhat too late.
> ...



As a side point how many illegal immigrants do you have voting in your elections? Answer you don't know, people can literally turn up on voting day with NO ID and just vote.

We do NOT have this situation on the European Continent.

Being asked to show some ID to vote is not racist and the morons who suggest it is are doing that for party political reasons, because they know that the majority of illegal immigrants will vote Democrat as it's ONLY the Democrats who ridiculously say that illegal immigrants are not illegal because there's no such thing as people being illegal, which is why in Democrat areas you have Leftist politicians with the Sanctuary Cities protecting the illegal immigrants and effectively breaking American Federal Law.

In the below States where NO ID is needed, look at California, Arizona, Virginia and the majority of your East Coast, how many illegal immigrants can go from one polling station to another and vote multiple times? There is NOTHING to stop ONE person voting 50 times in ONE election.

You need an ID to get a car, a passport, a bank account etc so why isn't having an ID for those things racist if asking for an ID to vote is racist?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 22, 2017)

Issa said:


> That's exactly what happened....im Morooccan and migrants from Morocco in North America fair better than their counterparts in Europe because of the points you made.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's interesting to know!  Morocco is interesting, I just finished reading an interesting memoir by Fatima Mernissi about her childhood in Morocco called the "Harem Within".

The other aspect of immigration that is different is that because we don't get entire villages moving over en-masse, immigrant communities are more mixed, so quite often a local Mosque will have Muslims from a variety of Islamic backgrounds attending and that tends to dilute insularity.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 22, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...




That's a whole 'nother topic Lucy - and it's very debatable that there are masses of illegals voting - it's not as easy as you think.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 22, 2017)

Issa said:


> Europe is aging and they need migrants. Is a win win.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Europe is almost broke, she is in agony
It's a comparison that may be simple, but it means something.
At home you do not invite someone if you can not welcome him propely or you do not like that people invite  themself to your house when they are not welcome.
Well, it's the same thing for immigration, you have to have the capacity to receive and the people most agree, but with all the attacks that has been made by Muslims are no longer welcome, it's a normal reaction


----------



## Coyote (Jun 22, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



From a personal (not pragmatic) standpoint - I feel we owe them for wrecking their country.  At the very least we absolutely owe safety and a welcome to any who assisted us and who's live and family are now in jeopardy because of that.


----------



## Issa (Jun 22, 2017)

Nice...i need to checkout the book. What's is it about?
Yes did it right, and made it easy for Muslims and others to assimilate. Europe they brought modern day slaves and the seggragated them in ghettos, and that's why we see what we see. But the aging population of Europe will continusouly need the flow of young blood, they better have a better system in place to assimilate new comers into their society for everyone to be a winner and co exist.



Coyote said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > That's exactly what happened....im Morooccan and migrants from Morocco in North America fair better than their counterparts in Europe because of the points you made.
> ...


----------



## Issa (Jun 22, 2017)

Are you drunk?



Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 22, 2017)

Coyote said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



You're right in terms of our complicity. And ABSOLUTELY correct about the folks that supported OUR people when we were in their country. They KNOW what they are coming to America for. It's a more "informed" decision. And we SPEED that up -- because many are endangered. 

 But instead of spending $200Mill for 10 "freedom fighters" of which only 2 ever MADE IT to a conflict spot -- we should have been organizing the World to build NEW syrian cities in protected zones. We don't ''owe them" citizenship in countries that the majority of refugees would rather NOT be in..


----------



## Coyote (Jun 22, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Europe is aging and they need migrants. Is a win win.
> ...




I'm curious about something Dalia.  France, like many European countries, has an aging population and there are some communities that are in crisis because of that - there aren't enough people to do the low level jobs.  It seems like France WANTS workers, but they don't want them to become French.  The flood of refugees is one thing - but this is another part of France's immigration that is long standing.  Isn't some of this problem also a problem of France's attitude towards immigrants as much as the immigrant's attitude towards French culture?


In the US, an aging population is causing problems in some towns.  I heard an interview with one town that was desperate not to close their only school and opening their community to refugees provided them with a win win solution, brought more children into the community and allowed the school to stay open.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 22, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


We don't have free speech in the U.K. - the term 'islamophobia' was invented to prevent it as it pertains to Islam.

If you look at its definition from ?the Rowntree Trust - where it was conceived - it even mentions specific criticisms of Islam that are 'islamophobic'.  Elderly people have actually been incarcerated in the U.K. For saying things like 'piss off out of the country if you hate it so much'!  Commentators like Douglas Murray are branded right wing islamophobic extremists by prominent Muslims and the Left, and they demand he be prosecuted. If their demands fail, they issue fatwa's.

Regardless of who we vote for, we still end up watching our way of life and country being destroyed and we aren't even allowed to discuss the problem.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 22, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...





I totally agree!


----------



## Issa (Jun 22, 2017)

Gypsies,  the Romanians are wrecking havoc in France (crimes, drug dealing, kidnappings, extortion, killingsl) why don't you say the same about them?



Dalia said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Europe is aging and they need migrants. Is a win win.
> ...


----------



## Dalia (Jun 22, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


Becoming French requires several criteria now it is true, but some countries like Algeria have no problem in getting the papers in France.
And the French have the reputation of being lazy, it is true that many foreigners here work and make the factory and most of all shops work in France


----------



## Issa (Jun 22, 2017)

Third world countries were occupied by most European countries, that left those countries in ruined and didn't help rebuild them. So there was immigration, that Europe is need of and will always need. And even the refugee crisis both the US and Europe caused it. So why put the blame solely on the migrants?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 22, 2017)

Issa said:


> Gypsies,  the Romanians are wrecking havoc in France (crimes, drug dealing, kidnappings, extortion, killingsl) why don't you say the same about them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are actually very discrimminated against as well.


----------



## Issa (Jun 22, 2017)

My grandfather fought in the French army in (indo-chine) war and the liberation of France. After the war he settled back in Morocco. Both my aunt and uncle moved to France, worked tirelessly for over 40 years, never once had problems with police or authorities, they loved France and considered it to be their home....their kids grow up in Les banlieux....and they were discriminated against when applying for jobs, now some went in bad routes and they hate France. Who should we blame and how can it be  corrected?


Dalia said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


----------



## Coyote (Jun 22, 2017)

Issa said:


> Nice...i need to checkout the book. What's is it about?
> Yes did it right, and made it easy for Muslims and others to assimilate. Europe they brought modern day slaves and the seggragated them in ghettos, and that's why we see what we see. But the aging population of Europe will continusouly need the flow of young blood, they better have a better system in place to assimilate new comers into their society for everyone to be a winner and co exist.
> 
> 
> ...



It's about her childhood growing up in Morocco in the 1940's, as a girl - https://www.amazon.com/Harem-within-Fatima-Mernissi/dp/0385405421&tag=ff0d01-20

She's written other books I haven't read yet, but here is her information: Fatema Mernissi - Wikipedia


----------



## Dalia (Jun 22, 2017)

Issa said:


> Gypsies,  the Romanians are wrecking havoc in France (crimes, drug dealing, kidnappings, extortion, killingsl) why don't you say the same about them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Issa simply because the terrorist Muslims were the one who massacred the French, Charlie Hebdo, Paris November 2015 and Nice. We can not forgive horrors like that.
The Americans have not forgotten on September 11th 2001 and neither do i and their worst enemy bin Laden


----------



## Coyote (Jun 22, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Gypsies,  the Romanians are wrecking havoc in France (crimes, drug dealing, kidnappings, extortion, killingsl) why don't you say the same about them?
> ...



We haven't and won't forget 9/11 - but I won't blame all Muslims for the acts of those terrorists.


----------



## Issa (Jun 22, 2017)

You didn't answer my question.
France also acts a terrorist state killing Libyan, Syrians, Maliens, and others. Your state ruined entire countries to get a grip on natural resources and place puppets in to keep stealing resources in Lot of countries around the world. Isn't that a bigger scale terrorism?



Dalia said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Gypsies,  the Romanians are wrecking havoc in France (crimes, drug dealing, kidnappings, extortion, killingsl) why don't you say the same about them?
> ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 22, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > That's exactly what happened....im Morooccan and migrants from Morocco in North America fair better than their counterparts in Europe because of the points you made.
> ...



I have been to Morocco, to Marrakech and Tangiers, the Marrakech Museum is incredible as is the Museum of Moroccan Arts, see links I provide below.

I have previously written about my appreciation of the architecture of these places. Why would you want to leave a nation like Morocco, so rich in architecture and romance?

I have NEVER said that I hated Muslim peoples, it's Islam I have a problem with, I have a great respect for Arabesque Culture, especially the architecture and also the music.

I would just prefer that Muslims stay in their OWN nations and not come to Western nations, I have NO problem with them visiting for a holiday, just like we visit their nations for a holiday, but we cannot live TOGETHER in Western nations, it's a Culture Clash that can ONLY end in tears.

The Moroccans I met in Marrakech and Tangiers were wonderful people, who were rightly proud of these two amazing and historically rich cities.

Marrakech Museum - Wikipedia

The below is The Museum of Moroccan Arts.

Dar el Makhzen (Tangier) - Wikipedia

In Marrakech they have this green tea, Maghrebi mint tea that is served almost like a Mint Julep but sans the booze, it's served in the glass with fresh mint and sugar and is excellent and the people of Marrakech you see them drinking this tea all day long.









They also have excellent Briouat usually filled with either chicken or lamb and mixed in with cheese and lemon juice and black pepper and then baked.
*



*
Also Chebakia which is fried dough which is post-frying coated with honey and sesame seeds, very wonderful.
*



*
Um as a side point, when I was in Texas I was given Mint Juleps and I very much liked them. I had a VERY unpleasant moment though when I thought that Alabama Sweet Tea sounded nice and it was DISGUSTING. The people who produce Alabama Sweet Tea should be just taken out and SHOT, alternatively round them up and send them to Gitmo.

A Mint Julep 
*



*
Alabama Sweet Tea 
*


*


----------



## Dalia (Jun 22, 2017)

Issa said:


> You didn't answer my question.
> France also acts a terrorist state killing Libyan, Syrians, Maliens, and others. Your state ruined entire countries to get a grip on natural resources and place puppets in to keep stealing resources in Lot of countries around the world. Isn't that a bigger scale terrorism?
> 
> 
> ...


ISSA ;I already told you that terrorism and war are not the same...war was declare to the countries who Attack Threatens the safety of the French


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 22, 2017)

Issa said:


> .and they were discriminated against when applying for jobs, now some went in bad routes and they hate France. Who should we blame and how can it be corrected?



It's failure of the Govt at all levels to monitor and manage the new migration prompted by war. There's a  backlash -- like the original heinous act of this thread --- because govt failed at Humanitarian efforts caused by their wars and then neglected the proper administration of integrating and assimilating the massive numbers that they took in from "the migration".. 

Similar in US -- There's a LOT of 3rd and 5th Generation Mexican Americans who OPPOSE the influx of the "different types" of immigrants that are now coming across the Southern border. Most pundits get this wrong. But there is fairly high support from the ESTABLISHED Mex-Am community to do BETTER on our Southern Border problem.  We've been INVITING literally THOUSANDS of parent-less children to risk death to come thru Mexico from Central America. That's crazy.. And most people see that as crazy..


----------



## Dalia (Jun 22, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


This is where it hurts that day is a horror and everybody reacted differently we have the eternal anti-Americans but I saw on live TV that some of them muslims  were happy with the misfortune you were living in USA.
It's unforgivable


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jun 22, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The longer this thread goes on, the more it becomes apparent that some who pretended to be only against extremism are against all Muslims and a disturbing number of people support acts of terrorism against innocent civilians.
> ...





Lucy Hamilton said:


> Yes but darling the majority of Leftists in this thread, none of us have EVER seen them condemn the latest act of Islamic Terrorism



Bullshit!

This is a straight up lie.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jun 22, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...





Lucy Hamilton said:


> I also in this thread have not cheerleaded whatever the man's name is who drove the vehicle.



Bullshit!
You agreed wholeheartedly with Call sign Chaos as he praised the attacker. You are a liar.



Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jun 22, 2017)

Coyote said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



She's as much a fanatical lunatic as the terrorists.


----------



## Issa (Jun 22, 2017)

Lybia and Syria threatened You? Mali?
France has been interfering and toppling regimes and even bombing those countries....after years of occupation and criminal acts. Honey you are no saint. 



Dalia said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > You didn't answer my question.
> ...


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jun 22, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



^ Making excuses for terrorists.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jun 22, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Bullshit!


----------



## Dalia (Jun 22, 2017)

Issa said:


> Lybia and Syria threatened You? Mali?
> France has been interfering and toppling regimes and even bombing those countries....after years of occupation and criminal acts. Honey you are no saint.
> 
> 
> ...


And muslims are terrorist


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jun 22, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > This article has some interesting points to make - a bit thought provoking because these sort of attacks are almost impossible to prevent - there's little planning and few or no ties to established radical organizations such as ISIS which would alert police.
> ...



^ Too dense to see the similarities. Blinded by hate.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 22, 2017)

Issa said:


> Gypsies,  the Romanians are wrecking havoc in France (crimes, drug dealing, kidnappings, extortion, killingsl) why don't you say the same about them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*"Gypsies, (crimes, drug dealing, kidnappings, extortion, killingsl) why don't you say the same about them?"*

Roma are Defective and Inferior DNA, they always have been, we do say worse about the Roma, we don't want them and have always not wanted them, historically EVERYONE has always not wanted the Roma, the Roma KNOW that NOBODY has ever wanted them, they KNOW they are inferior, it's why they are obsessed with wanting to be ANYTHING but Roma. They are also unhygienic and stink to high heaven, they look dirty, even if they shower, they still look dirty. They also have even most recently in Hungary, Romania and Bulgaria been sterilised, Roma women who have gone into hospital to have a baby, have been given injections and have never had a baby ever again.

The Czechs and Romanians make their Roma live in the sewers, literally. I'll post some links. They also force drug addicts and homeless people into the sewers.

The below people, most are Roma, the drug addicts and the homeless are nearly ALL Roma.

Born in the sewers

Homeless tours show visitors "dark side" of Prague

Inside the Underground World of Bucharest's Sewer Kids

It would be best that they are given one patch of land somewhere in the farthest of Eastern Europa, we will build houses, hospitals, recreation areas, we'll send them food supplies, they don't need schools as 98% of them are illiterate anyway, but this patch of land the Roma would inhabit would be sealed off from the outside world and they could live their amongst themselves and they would be left alone.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jun 22, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


America is made up of mostly Europeans, dope.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 22, 2017)

Issa said:


> Gypsies,  the Romanians are wrecking havoc in France (crimes, drug dealing, kidnappings, extortion, killingsl) why don't you say the same about them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A few years ago the French had a clear out of Roma, of course the Human Rights and the EU nuisances didn't like this, yes France MUST have filthy Roma stinking up the place. Muh Racism, hello, Roma ISN'T a Race.

This is WHY the EU must be destroyed, to save the European Continent the EU must go.

*Deportation of Roma migrants from France*

*

*

Deportation of Roma migrants from France - Wikipedia


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 22, 2017)

Issa said:


> Are you drunk?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh so you don't like the idea of needing to show ID to vote? So how many times have you illegally voted?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 22, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



*"But instead of spending $200Mill for 10 "freedom fighters" of which only 2 ever MADE IT to a conflict spot -- we should have been organizing the World to build NEW syrian cities in protected zones. We don't ''owe them" citizenship in countries that the majority of refugees would rather NOT be in.."*

That is exactly what should have happened, but it was vetoed, the Syrian Protection Zones were vetoed.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 22, 2017)

Issa said:


> Lybia and Syria threatened You? Mali?
> France has been interfering and toppling regimes and even bombing those countries....after years of occupation and criminal acts. Honey you are no saint.
> 
> 
> ...



*"Lybia and Syria threatened You? Mali?
France has been interfering and toppling regimes and even bombing those countries"*

The Government of Mali asked the French to intervene, France also had a UN Resolution backing for Operation Serval, the operation was that the Government of Mali asked the French for help because Tuareg Islamist Militants who were in North Mali had started an offensive toward Central Mali.

Of course you being an Observant Muslim who attends the Mosque would be against France intervening at the request of the Government of Mali to put down an Islamist Militant offensive who's objective was to overthrow the Government of Mali.





Operation Serval - Wikipedia

You obviously would also disagree with Operation Barkhane.













Operation Barkhane - Wikipedia


----------



## Tilly (Jun 22, 2017)

Police had initially been investigating whether Mr Ali died following the attack, or whether his death was connected to his collapse.

But today Scotland Yard confirmed that a preliminary post-mortem examination found Mr Ali died 'as a result of multiple injuries'.



Read more: Finsbury Park victim, 51, died from multiple injuries | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Coyote (Jun 22, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...




On TV there was a small number of people "celebrating" - most of the Muslim world was as horrified as we were.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 22, 2017)

Keep the headscarf,  no problem.  No Koran, mosque or Burka.  You can drive.  You can come outside.  You can work. Ackmed does not own you.

Islam must be and will be banned.  If you want to stay............you must renounce.  If not.........you will go home or to isolation camp until you wish to come out non-islam.  

Bible only from now on.  No more nut-cases.  We have enough problem humans to monitor.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 22, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> Keep the headscarf,  no problem.  No Koran, mosque or Burka.  You can drive.  You can come outside.  You can work. Ackmed does not own you.
> 
> Islam must be and will be banned.  If you want to stay............you must renounce.  If not.........you will go home or to isolation camp until you wish to come out non-islam.
> 
> Bible only from now on.  No more nut-cases.  We have enough problem humans to monitor.



That's nutty.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 22, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > Keep the headscarf,  no problem.  No Koran, mosque or Burka.  You can drive.  You can come outside.  You can work. Ackmed does not own you.
> ...





Coyote said:


> That's nutty.



Maybe.  But also "nutty" is getting up in the morning and loading a backpack full of explosives and walking "against the grain" into an exiting crowd and pulling the trigger.  This happens over and over and over.  Why again?  Because Israel exists?  

that would be "nutty".  I am merely looking for solutions to improve safety in Western Countries.


----------



## Issa (Jun 22, 2017)

Well I'm glad you liked my country and the culture....but you do come across as racist from your posts.
Humans being migrating for  centuries it's human nature. I moved here I have my culture but I also embrace the American way of life, I celebrate Christmas, thanksgiving, go to funerals in churches and also go to the mosque, most of my friends and my kids friends are non Muslims....i don't see why we can't co exist especially here in the US, a diverse and secular country.

Speaking of Morocco I'm half Berber from my dad's side,  which are genetically (DNA) From northern Europe, blonde, light skin and European complexions, in the north there are the Moorskies the South Europeans that were kicked out during the Spanish inquisition, the jews....we also have lot of subsahrians that settled there, and we have lot of Europeans that retired or settled in Morocco. We welcome all and we co exist with all. Be Christian, new or Buddhist we don't care have a cup of tea and some cookies.



Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


----------



## Issa (Jun 23, 2017)

Same story again and again...in this very same subject you asked the US to back off the middle East and now you ok with France's intervention in Mali??!!
What we see is modern colonialism, ex colonies are being proxy controlled by European countries they put in their puppets to guarantee loyalty, flow of resources and preferential treatments in business dealings. And when their interest is threatened they go invade those countries. Iraq, Afghanistan, iran. Syria, lybia, Mali and other countries had to suffer the same outcome we all know.



Lucy Hamilton said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Lybia and Syria threatened You? Mali?
> ...


----------



## Issa (Jun 23, 2017)

Nope we are not, French are racists and terrorists if we see the actions of your governments that represented you.

Millions killed in Africa by the French.
Resources stolen till this day from Africa, Polynesia, by the French.
Bombing of innocent civilians in Mali, Syria and other countries by the French.
Regime changes and backing dictators in Africa, by the French.
Supplying arms to civil wars in Africa by the French.
And let's not talk about racism in France.

And to sum it up when Germany occupied France, we helped you liberate your country....big fucking mistake.



Dalia said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Lybia and Syria threatened You? Mali?
> ...


----------



## Dalia (Jun 23, 2017)

Issa said:


> Nope we are not, French are racists and terrorists if we see the actions of your governments that represented you.
> 
> Millions killed in Africa by the French.
> Resources stolen till this day from Africa, Polynesia, by the French.
> ...


You explain things like that there was no reason, it's really twister in your head, France fights terrorists in the countries you mentioned. And it is in your remarks that one feels a real hatred towards France.
Perhaps this hates so strong follow of the preparations for a terrorist attack in my home begin ?


----------



## Issa (Jun 23, 2017)

Well if we condemn terrorism we should include state terrorism. France has and still practices state terrorism. Lot of terrorists are French citizens , maybe the US should bomb France according to your logic.



Dalia said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Nope we are not, French are racists and terrorists if we see the actions of your governments that represented you.
> ...


----------



## Dalia (Jun 23, 2017)

Issa said:


> Well if we condemn terrorism we should include state terrorism. France has and still practices state terrorism. Lot of terrorists are French citizens , maybe the US should bomb France according to your logic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those citizens that your talking about came from the middle east , and they are muslims you have a problem dealing with the fact that it is muslims who do  attacks, wake up it is happening.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 23, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > Keep the headscarf,  no problem.  No Koran, mosque or Burka.  You can drive.  You can come outside.  You can work. Ackmed does not own you.
> ...



*"That's nutty"*

Pecan or walnut?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 23, 2017)

Tilly said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



A 13 year old girl targeted for Cultural Enrichment but she fights back and punches the Kebab. The way the Politically Correct British Police are, it wouldn't be a surprise if when they get the Kebab they don't charge him but the 13 year-old gets charged with Assault and a Hate Crime for punching the Kebab who was wanting to rape her.

















Here's the rest of the article, the video is contained within the article.

Girl, 13, fights off sex attacker in Lancashire | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Tilly (Jun 23, 2017)

*Suspected terrorist accused of Finsbury Park van attack 'was motivated in his hatred of Muslims by watching BBC's Three Girls drama about Rochdale grooming gang'*


...Court papers say that, in the weeks leading up to the attack, he developed stronger 'anti-Islamic views'.

Then, on the night before the attack, it is claimed that he sat in his local pub and allegedly scribbled a note which investigators later found in the Citroen van.

The note criticised Labour leader Jeremy Corbyn and outspoken singer Lily Allen, asking them 'where were you in Rotherham?' - a reference to the Asian grooming gang scandal in the South Yorkshire town,

It went on to attack London Mayor Sadiq Khan, calling him a 'disgrace'.



Read more: Finsbury Park attacker Darren Osborne charged with murder | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 23, 2017)

Tilly said:


> *Suspected terrorist accused of Finsbury Park van attack 'was motivated in his hatred of Muslims by watching BBC's Three Girls drama about Rochdale grooming gang'*
> 
> 
> ...Court papers say that, in the weeks leading up to the attack, he developed stronger 'anti-Islamic views'.
> ...



Meanwhile from the Camden Mass Evacuation of up to 4,000 people which is still ongoing at 1AM London time I just heard on the BBC World Service, they also said that some people are REFUSING to be evacuated. WTF?!

The British Government is doing their best to prevent another Grenfell Tower and ALL some of these Camden people can do is complain because they were not given a warning they were going to be evacuate. WTF?!




















Here's the rest of the article.

Residents 'given no warning' over evacuation as 800 households moved


----------



## Issa (Jun 23, 2017)

Inferior DNA? SERIOUSLY?



Lucy Hamilton said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Gypsies,  the Romanians are wrecking havoc in France (crimes, drug dealing, kidnappings, extortion, killingsl) why don't you say the same about them?
> ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 23, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > *Suspected terrorist accused of Finsbury Park van attack 'was motivated in his hatred of Muslims by watching BBC's Three Girls drama about Rochdale grooming gang'*
> ...



How ungrateful, so they all whine and bitch about Theresa May and MANY personally accuse her of MURDERING the people in Grenfell Tower and now she's completely with the programme and taking these emergency measures, these people are whining and bitching because they are being evacuated and MANY are REFUSING to be evacuated and are remaining in these Apartment towers.








Here's the rest of the article.

The Latest: Evacuated London residents express anger, fear


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 23, 2017)

Issa said:


> Inferior DNA? SERIOUSLY?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. Historically. Period. End of.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 23, 2017)

Issa said:


> Inferior DNA? SERIOUSLY?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tell us your thoughts about the September 11th, 2001 terrorist attack on the WTC.


----------



## Issa (Jun 23, 2017)

Elvis Presly , Picasso and other have Roma origins. 
We as Muslims  and say what you just said about Roma people or any other ethnicity it's racist plain and simple.

Koran 49:13


*O mankind, indeed We have created you from male and female and made you peoples and tribes that you may know one another. Indeed, the most noble of you in the sight of Allah is the most righteous of you. Indeed, Allah is Knowing and Acquainted.*



Lucy Hamilton said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Inferior DNA? SERIOUSLY?
> ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 23, 2017)

Issa said:


> Elvis Presly , Picasso and other have Roma origins.
> We as Muslims  and say what you just said about Roma people or any other ethnicity it's racist plain and simple.
> 
> Koran 49:13
> ...



*"Elvis Presly , Picasso and other have Roma origins.
We as Muslims  and say what you just said about Roma people or any other ethnicity it's racist plain and simple."*

Elvis Presley never even wrote any of his own songs, he was a Pop Star.

Pablo Picasso in terms of Fine Art was exceptionally vulgar, granted not as vulgar as say Paul Cézanne, but people like me who have an appreciation of Fine Art and of ALL things aesthetically beautiful and sophisticated do NOT consider Pablo Picasso as an example of anything majestic.

Muslims are NOT a race, Roma are NOT a race, therefore having a dislike of either isn't racist. Also I do not care one iota what you think, I being FULLY supportive of Free Speech can say what I want to, it's not MY fault that we have Snowflakes who are offended and have such fragile feelings. I guarantee you that 80% of ALL Europeans share my view about the Roma, they historically have NEVER been either wanted or accepted, unfortunately we HAVE to tolerate small portions of them in Western European nations, but that's ALL we do, tolerate them....for now of course. 

Anyhow, please keep up with the thread, all of what I'm responding to happened 24 hours ago.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 23, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Inferior DNA? SERIOUSLY?
> ...


There is no inferior DNA Lucy...we are in the human race together


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 23, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



^ Typical Hippy


----------



## Tilly (Jun 23, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > *Suspected terrorist accused of Finsbury Park van attack 'was motivated in his hatred of Muslims by watching BBC's Three Girls drama about Rochdale grooming gang'*
> ...


Do you know if it was the gvmnt who suggested the evac?
I assumed it was the local council?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 23, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


You should try hugging a tree..


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 23, 2017)

Coyote said:


> There is no inferior DNA Lucy...we are in the human race together


I wish that were true, but science and history prove otherwise. Virtually EVERY advancement of Mankind came from NW Europe and WHITE America.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 23, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > There is no inferior DNA Lucy...we are in the human race together
> ...


Not him

A couple problems with that...

What were those advancements built on?

DNA is irrelevant.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 23, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I have hugged a tree


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 23, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



I don't know 100% it's very confusing, the BBC World Service was saying it was the British Government, those articles I linked suggest it was the leader of that Camden Council and then the second article also suggests that London Mayor Sadiq Khan was involved.


----------



## Tilly (Jun 23, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


It was the council and Khan, playing politics, but I can see this one backfiring.


----------



## Issa (Jun 23, 2017)

Aztecs? The paharaoes? The Mayans? The Chinese? The Moors? 
First university on earth is in Fez Morocco built in 9th century by a Muslim Woman a north African woman. 



Death Angel said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > There is no inferior DNA Lucy...we are in the human race together
> ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 23, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Not only have I hugged a tree, I have also smoked a Hookah pipe in Tehran and in Shiraz both Persia.  





The apple Hookah tobacco is very nice.





Also the following Hookah tobacco is nice, the mint (top left) cherry (top right) and lemon (third right down) 





The Persians serve you Chai (Black Tea) with your Hookah pipe, the Hookah pipe in the below picture contains the cherry flavour tobacco.





The Hookah pipe in the below picture contains the lemon flavour tobacco.





Chai (Black Tea) is a big part of Persian Culture, literally an obsession, they have incredible Tea Houses called Chaikhanehs throughout Persia, they have been part of Persian Culture since the 15th Century, prior to that it was all the obsession with coffee, but after the 15th century coffee was sort of discarded in favour of tea saplings and seeds because they were easier to purchase via The Silk Road.  

All Persian tea is a reddish brown (which is Black Tea) and you do NOT put milk in it under ANY circumstances.





My favourite Chaikhaneh that I visited many times is in Tehran, The Azari Tea House ,it's on Vasir Asr Street which is the longest avenue at 19.3 km.





Valiasr: Tehran’s Longest Avenue

My favourite place in Persia is Shiraz, the architecture is EXQUISITE with intricate mosaics, Shiraz or Tiraziš was first mentioned back 2000 BC discovered in the late 1940s on clay tablets, it is a city Historically rich in literature and also wine, the oldest example ever of wine was discovered in Shiraz dated back 7,000 years.

Anyhow I've rambled enough, I've many times commented here about my great love of Persia and the Persians.

I think maybe I should start a thread for I and dani67 about my love of Persia and dani being of course Persian.


----------



## Issa (Jun 24, 2017)

With all due respect Lucy....i have my doubts about you visiting Persia(Iran) and Morocco :
The number one reason, your love for the culture as you claim doesn't go with your hatred for the cultures and rejecting them in others threads. And also your "memories are vague and sound almost like a copy cat from virtual tourist website.
And I've yet to meet someone who visited Muslim countries and fell in love with them and yet is so hostile towards the Islamic culture. Sorry I could be wrong thoug!!!


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 24, 2017)

Issa said:


> Aztecs? The paharaoes? The Mayans? The Chinese? The Moors?


And what did these brutal barbarians contribute?

Cannibalism? 35 year lifespan? Slavery?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 24, 2017)

Issa said:


> With all due respect Lucy....i have my doubts about you visiting Persia(Iran) and Morocco :
> The number one reason, your love for the culture as you claim doesn't go with your hatred for the cultures and rejecting them in others threads. And also your "memories are vague and sound almost like a copy cat from virtual tourist website.
> And I've yet to meet someone who visited Muslim countries and fell in love with them and yet is so hostile towards the Islamic culture. Sorry I could be wrong thoug!!!



You are wrong, since I joined this forum I have written about my love of Persia for example.

I have never said I hated the Culture, I have written many times of my respect for the Culture especially the architecture, I just don't want Muslims living in The West, the Culture Clash it creates and is creating can only end in tears.

I have also been to Egypt and Dubai, I've written at this forum previously about my visits to those nations and as a teenager about 10 years ago we went to Syria, we spent the whole time in Damascus, a mind blowingly beautiful city with simply beyond exquisite architecture and mosaics and it's a FUCKING CRIME AGAINST BEAUTY that that city has been nearly destroyed.

We also spent some time in Jordan, which is a wonderful little nation.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 24, 2017)

Issa said:


> With all due respect Lucy....i have my doubts about you visiting Persia(Iran) and Morocco :
> The number one reason, your love for the culture as you claim doesn't go with your hatred for the cultures and rejecting them in others threads. And also your "memories are vague and sound almost like a copy cat from virtual tourist website.
> And I've yet to meet someone who visited Muslim countries and fell in love with them and yet is so hostile towards the Islamic culture. Sorry I could be wrong thoug!!!



You have not responded to my earlier post last night:





So tell us your thoughts about the September 11th, 2001 terrorist attack on the WTC.

Breaking: Van runs into crowd outside N. London Mosque


----------



## Issa (Jun 24, 2017)

It's a horrible terrorist act. But I firmly believe that the US turned its eyes away to let it happen to go and have a carte Blanche to do whatever in the middle East.



Lucy Hamilton said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > With all due respect Lucy....i have my doubts about you visiting Persia(Iran) and Morocco :
> ...


----------



## Coyote (Jun 26, 2017)

Issa said:


> It's a horrible terrorist act. But I firmly believe that the US turned its eyes away to let it happen to go and have a carte Blanche to do whatever in the middle East.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's firmly considered a conspiracy theory...


----------



## Tilly (Jun 26, 2017)

*Darren Osborne charged with murder over Finsbury Park van attack*
Unemployed father of four, 47, appears in magistrates court charged with terrorism-related murder and attempted murder


..The unemployed father of four from Cardiff is charged with murdering Makram Ali, 51, who died in the attack. He also faces a charge of attempted murder under the Criminal Attempts Act 1981.

The case, which will be handled under section 30 of the Counter-Terrorism Act 2008, will go to the Old Bailey, where a hearing on preliminary matters is scheduled for Tuesday 27 June. Osborne has been remanded in custody. 

Earlier a Crown Prosecution Service spokesperson said: “Today, the CPS authorised the Metropolitan police to charge Darren Osborne with terrorism-related murder and attempted murder following the incident in Finsbury Park in the early hours of Monday 19 June...

Darren Osborne charged with murder over Finsbury Park van attack


----------

